# Ducky Shine version 2



## warrax

Ok, I am starting this thread dedicated to new version of Ducky shine keyboard.

Any info? Anywhere?
Any release date predictions?


----------



## warrax

Please anyone? I need to decide fast, if I take Ducky, or wait...

or any idea, how to get that info?


----------



## Massive17

I'm with you man, I've been checking the Computex thread everyday.


----------



## Evangelion

I've was thinking about ordering myself a Ducky, but if there's a new one coming out then I think I'll just wait a bit longer!


----------



## warrax

I've contacted Lin, the taobao agent, if she is able to find out this information.
Will post her answer.


----------



## StormX2

wish I won a Shine

but I won only the normal OCN version MC Browns

I like it =)


----------



## warrax

dude, this thread is not about what you've won. It's dedicated to Ducky Shine 2!!!


----------



## Evangelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> dude, this thread is not about what you've won. It's dedicated to Ducky Shine 2!!!


lol. Seriously though! We need MOAR info about the Shine 2! I've been dying to get a Ducky Shine! That or a Filco.


----------



## warrax

There you go, folks.

Answer from Lin:
Quote:


> It will be released *in September*, and I will put up a pre order for it, probably in August.


now the question of type "to be, or not to be"

TO WAIT, OR NOT TO WAIT?


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> TO WAIT, OR NOT TO WAIT?


The fastest way to ponder waiting.









I hope there's an OCN one with blank keycaps.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## Massive17

Any mention of price?

Someone posted something in another thread, but not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## Evangelion

September? Hey, at least its something. The wait is going to kill me but hopefully it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## warrax

Price? Price is not important. It's Ducky Shine 2!

Just give it to me, and take my money.


----------



## Massive17

Fair enough.

Write me a blank check and I'll hook you up


----------



## Plooto

How can they make it different? I was just about to get the one out right now but then I saw this.


----------



## warrax

It's not important, what's the differance.
It's Ducky Shine 2!!!
Just take my mo...

ok, now seriously. ;-)
There were some issues with ducky shine 1,

for example memory of brighness level setting. After reboot, the backlit get always turned off
not sure, if this issue will get repaired.

then, year of the dragon had more modes of brightness... this would be almost for sure implemented.

maybe they did some tweaks... based on RMA, who knows. Some changes are made just because some problem with RMA is quite often.

Anyway, no info right now. Hope, it will appear somewhere. I decided to go for Ducky 1... it's already good enough, I cannot wait.


----------



## Plooto

Can you ask the same person what changes are confirmed with the shine 2?


----------



## Ickz

Glad I saw this. Was planning on grabbing a shine soon, but guess I'll wait now...


----------



## oxytone

They need to make it in a way that you can use media keys with one hand...!!!!! move them to F9.. They need to understand how crappy design ducky 1 had.


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxytone*
> 
> They need to make it in a way that you can use media keys with one hand...!!!!! move them to F9.. They need to understand how crappy design ducky 1 had.


Hope, this will get fixed too.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

really want a shine. but i suppose i will wait


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Reddit is doing a group buy of the Shine II. Here's the link.







http://www.reddit.com/r/Massdrop/comments/wtnt8/keyboard_amazing_news_read_this_asap/


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. Gibbs*
> 
> Reddit is doing a group buy of the Shine II. Here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Massdrop/comments/wtnt8/keyboard_amazing_news_read_this_asap/


lol, I've ordered Ducky 1, 4 days ago. Well this will be difficult for my psychic, but it's life... you need to resign with what you have, even if something better is next door, or you'll get mad.
Anyways, I've waited more than enough, so I simply cannot wait another 2 months, I think Ducky 1 is good too.

From those specs I've read, does it mean, that it now stores brightness level in memory?


----------



## Massive17

I've posted this many times without any replies. I would really appreciate if someone in San Jose Bay Area with a mech keyboard with brown switches (Ducky preferably) would let me try their keyboard for literally 1 min so I can get the feel for the keys. I tried a keyboard with brown switches (don't remember the name, Nighthawk maybe ) and I didn't really like it. I can't decide which switch to order. I have a Blackwidow and while I enjoy the clickiness, it is almost too loud for me. I wonder if Duckies blues are a lil quieter or if the browns have a better feeling than on the board that I tested at the store. I was told before that all the switches will probably feel the same regardless of the board manufacturer. Is this true?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> From those specs I've read, does it mean, that it now stores brightness level in memory?


I doubt it, it's not a bug, they just don't include memory in the keyboard. Most mechanical keyboards do not store their back light level in them.

I'm looking at the specs and nothing makes me believe they included onboard memory this time. It seems like the Ducky 1 in almost every way.


----------



## cdoggwsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> lol, I've ordered Ducky 1, 4 days ago. Well this will be difficult for my psychic, but it's life... you need to resign with what you have, even if something better is next door, or you'll get mad.
> Anyways, I've waited more than enough, so I simply cannot wait another 2 months, I think Ducky 1 is good too.
> From those specs I've read, does it mean, that it now stores brightness level in memory?


I just started shopping for mechanical keyboards myself and after an inordinate amount of time ended up deciding on a Ducky Shine...only to discover a new version is right around the corner.









Believe me, every day I spend using my mushy, sticky keyed old Logitech is agony but I figure that I've waiting this long, why not hold out for the new version and take advantage of the massdrop. My hope is also that it will let Ducky know they should take the US market for mechanical keyboards seriously! It's not just a niche for programmers and professional typists anymore.


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoggwsu*
> 
> I just started shopping for mechanical keyboards myself and after an inordinate amount of time ended up deciding on a Ducky Shine...only to discover a new version is right around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, every day I spend using my mushy, sticky keyed old Logitech is agony but I figure that I've waiting this long, why not hold out for the new version and take advantage of the massdrop. My hope is also that it will let Ducky know they should take the US market for mechanical keyboards seriously! It's not just a niche for programmers and professional typists anymore.


I have suffered enough, and every other day is longer than lifetime. So Ducky 1 is my only way... ;-)


----------



## ripster

Aw ShuckADucky2.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I've posted this many times without any replies. I would really appreciate if someone in San Jose Bay Area with a mech keyboard with brown switches (Ducky preferably) would let me try their keyboard for literally 1 min so I can get the feel for the keys. I tried a keyboard with brown switches (don't remember the name, Nighthawk maybe ) and I didn't really like it. I can't decide which switch to order. I have a Blackwidow and while I enjoy the clickiness, it is almost too loud for me. I wonder if Duckies blues are a lil quieter or if the browns have a better feeling than on the board that I tested at the store. I was told before that all the switches will probably feel the same regardless of the board manufacturer. Is this true?


Well guess who lives in the Bay Area and has a Shine w/MX browns? Me!

-_- I just got my Shine in March and now they release a v2 with (maybe) memory after 6 months? Ahhh, scumbag technology. Making you think you have the best only to discover something better is coming soon.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Why is the ducky better then other mechanic keyboards?


----------



## Massive17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Well guess who lives in the Bay Area and has a Shine w/MX browns? Me!
> -_- I just got my Shine in March and now they release a v2 with (maybe) memory after 6 months? Ahhh, scumbag technology. Making you think you have the best only to discover something better is coming soon.


Any chance I can try it? When I say try it, I literally mean for like 30 sec. just so I can see how the keys feel.

I'm currently using a Blackwidow which has blue switches and I think I want to switch to browns, but I want to be 100% sure before I spend this much money on a keyboard.

I'm located in Santa Clara btw.

Thanks


----------



## Klass1k

HA! I just shipped my mionix zibal for a return. Black switches are probably the worst there is even though I haven't tried any others. I'm going with blues next since I'll be using it for typing and gaming on my G13. I like the clickity clack sound







I was going to order the ducky shine with white led's and blue switches once I got my refund and came back in stock. Any pictures, news or anything on the shine II's?


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klass1k*
> 
> HA! I just shipped my mionix zibal for a return. Black switches are probably the worst there is even though I haven't tried any others. I'm going with blues next since I'll be using it for typing and gaming on my G13. I like the clickity clack sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to order the ducky shine with white led's and blue switches once I got my refund and came back in stock. Any pictures, news or anything on the shine II's?


What was wrong with the Mionix? I just bought one. Was it the black switches?


----------



## xFk

becuase its called a ducky shine for god sakes


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> Why is the ducky better then other mechanic keyboards?


Would you just LOOK at it! Just LOOK at it!

Yup, waiting on a ducky 2.


----------



## Klass1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> What was wrong with the Mionix? I just bought one. Was it the black switches?


Yup, they are terrible for typing.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> Why is the ducky better then other mechanic keyboards?


It's all about the sound. Ducky keyboards don't click, they quack!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> Why is the ducky better then other mechanic keyboards?


I will duck this question.

Hah I keed.

Click this for the answer.
https://www.overclock.net/images/ocnDucky.swf


----------



## Klass1k

The ducky shine 2 doesn't look like it will have white led's which look the best imo. Pointless to even have a 2 when the only difference will be led lighting changes.
Quote:


> Ducky Shine II is Coming
> By ShakeR
> Published: July 16th, 2012
> The second edition of the Ducky Shining keyboards is slated to arrive in late August to early September 2012! Here's the latest spec sheet from the company who creates some of the best backlit mechanical keyboards you can buy...
> Details
> Cherry MX Series Switches. (Blue, Brown, Black, Red)
> Laser Printed Keycaps, UV Coating at twice
> USB N-key Rollover
> Dual Layer PCB
> Lighting Effects: Pulsing, Reactive & Marquee
> 5 Levels Of Brightness
> 4 Multimedia Keys
> 108 keys with repeat rate
> LED Color: Blue/ Red/ Green/Yellow
> Features
> Four types of Cherry MX switches (Blue, Brown, Black and Red) are available and everyone will be able to find the switch to suit their own unique needs. From the most of hardcore of gamers to the most demanding touch-typist, there is something for everyone.
> UV treated keycaps that improves durability of the keys
> Dual layered PCB improves durability, stability of mounting axis, reduction of interference between traces and is an overall superior design to traditional PCBs.
> A removable mini USB connector allows for ease of carry as well as 3 possible configurations for positioning of the cable.
> Lighting Modes
> Standard Lighting Modes: Full Backlit, 80% Backlit & Selected Keys Backlit (with 2 Configurable Profiles)
> Pulsing Mode - Keys get brighter progressively and gradually fades away
> Reactive Mode - Keys light up when depressed
> Special mode: Marquee Mode
> 4 DIP Switch Functions
> Windows Key Locking
> CapsLock & CTRL Swapping
> ALT & Windows Key Swapping
> 6KRO & NKRO Switching
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/articles.php?article=ducky_shine_ii_is_coming


----------



## Massive17

Man I hope that's not true because that's the only color I really want. I'm not even sure if I would still get the Shine 2 if it doesn't come with white leds.


----------



## Klass1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Man I hope that's not true because that's the only color I really want. I'm not even sure if I would still get the Shine 2 if it doesn't come with white leds.


I'm with you on that as well. White led's is so much better. Less ricey


----------



## magicase

PCCG in Australia has stock for Duck Shine 2.

All 4 switches in the colours green, blue, red and WHITE.

What is the actually difference between the 1st and 2nd version?


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> PCCG in Australia has stock for Duck Shine 2.
> All 4 switches in the colours green, blue, red and WHITE.
> What is the actually difference between the 1st and 2nd version?


good luck these people cant even explain why the duck is better then other mechs


----------



## ripster

Because it says OCN on the spacebar!


----------



## Massive17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> PCCG in Australia has stock for Duck Shine 2.
> All 4 switches in the colours green, blue, red and WHITE.
> What is the actually difference between the 1st and 2nd version?


Not sure about the difference, but there are a few reason why I personally want a Ducky over other mechanical keyboards.

1. I want it to be backlit. White leds to be specific. I don't think any other mech keyboard has white leds.
2. i don't want a glossy keyboard like the Das. I currently have a Razer Blackwidow and I gave up on trying to keep it clean.
3. I like the way it looks. I also looked into getting a Nighthawk and some other backlit keyboards, but didn't like the way it looked
4. And it's not about the OCN space bar. I actually don't want a Ducky with the OCN space bar. If I could I would probably the replace the space bar with a plain one.


----------



## Zandalf

So here is what I have found out about the differences:

From http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/articles.php?article=ducky_shine_ii_is_coming the differences are mostly small tweaks:

New LED modes (like the Year of the Dragon edition)
Minor function command changes:
brightness moved one key over, added in special functions CM1 (F8), CM2 (F9), REC1 (PrtSc) and REC2 (Pause)
Some other details like DIP function switching, etc that you can read at the site.
But to solve a lot of people's problem with Ducky Shines: it now saves lighting settings so you can shutdown your computer or take your keyboard to a different computer and it will still remember.
This was on the Ducky Keyboard facebook page: link to exact post


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

cant wait to get my hands on a green ducky shine 2 with Mx Reds







but i need the money for a new mobo


----------



## magicase

Personally the Ducky keyboards are overpriced. There's nothing special on that keyboard that i would choose it over others for the price they sell it at.


----------



## ripster

Personally I applaud the use of NVRAM on keyboards.

Allows you to program the led display on the Dragon Edition to make a Smiley Face!

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/xac5z/nice_dragon_key_from_the_ducky_2012_dk9087_dragon/


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Pre-ordered the Blue LED version with MX Blues.









Not shipping til the 6th of September though!


----------



## EarlZ

Will there be an MX Brown with white LED for this ?


----------



## ohhgourami

Where did you preorder?!


----------



## magicase

If you are in Australia you can preorder it from PCCG.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361


----------



## ohhgourami

ehh that's a shame, I'm in the US...I'll just have to wait...


----------



## jensbodal

FYI I emailed Ducky Channel regarding the White LED version of the Shine II, they confirmed there _will_ be a version with White LED backlights. However, he said it was 1.5 months out, so I'm guessing it is going to be released after the initial release.


----------



## Massive17

I don't mind the wait as long as I can order it when massdrop does their group buy.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I don't mind the wait as long as I can order it when massdrop does their group buy.


What is massdrop? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Massive17

I actually found out about it from this thread.

It's pretty much a website that organizes group-buys. So once the Ducky Shine 2 comes out they will offer a discounted price. They confirmed that they will offer different types of switches and led colors.

You can check it out here:

http://massdrop.com

You can also go to page 3 of this thread and see a post they have on reddit about it.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I actually found out about it from this thread.
> It's pretty much a website that organizes group-buys. So once the Ducky Shine 2 comes out they will offer a discounted price. They confirmed that they will offer different types of switches and led colors.
> You can check it out here:
> http://massdrop.com
> You can also go to page 3 of this thread and see a post they have on reddit about it.


same


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Any chance I can try it? When I say try it, I literally mean for like 30 sec. just so I can see how the keys feel.
> I'm currently using a Blackwidow which has blue switches and I think I want to switch to browns, but I want to be 100% sure before I spend this much money on a keyboard.
> I'm located in Santa Clara btw.
> Thanks


Santa Clara is a quite a drive from there to Fremont. But we can work something out. PM me.


----------



## Klass1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jensbodal*
> 
> FYI I emailed Ducky Channel regarding the White LED version of the Shine II, they confirmed there _will_ be a version with White LED backlights. However, he said it was 1.5 months out, so I'm guessing it is going to be released after the initial release.


Thanks.


----------



## lenkid

If you translate some things off their facebook (named Ducky Keyboard) some people who have asked about a release date are getting answers of mid-late august to early-mid September. One guy I emailed said late September for US


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Q:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Where did you preorder?!


A:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> If you are in Australia you can preorder it from PCCG.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361


Right here.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jensbodal*
> 
> FYI I emailed Ducky Channel regarding the White LED version of the Shine II, they confirmed there _will_ be a version with White LED backlights. However, he said it was 1.5 months out, so I'm guessing it is going to be released after the initial release.


I wonder whats causing the delay for the white LED version, its the only color im interested in..

I've never used a ducky keyboard but the official distributor here in the Philippines confirms that they offer a full 2 year warranty coverage for ducky keyboards, how well build are the keyboards?


----------



## stefr

So when is this likely to come out? I'm hoping mid August instead of mid September. I've been holding out for a mechanical keyboard for awhile and the Ducky Shine is the one I want but it's testing my patience. Also what's the price point likely to be and will it be difficult to get a hold of a Shine II with blue or brown's or will they be out of stock immediately?


----------



## Klass1k

I can't wait any longer, ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAD-DUKE

The Massdrop looks like a massive Fail on dropping the price on Ducky II.

It appears that Ducky Channel wants to keep their price point high on Shine II so they don't seem interested in working with Massdrop on a Group Buy anymore.


----------



## Massive17

Man, that sucks!

If they set their prices really high, I think people (including myself) will start considering different keyboards. There are alternatives out there.


----------



## Klass1k

Well some companies in the underground car audio world put out a pre order for their product and give you a preorder discount. Why the hell can't Ducky do this? Doesn't have usb out ports anyway. I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## stefr

That's too bad Ducky is playing hard ball. Oh well. There's other keyboards out there, I just really liked this one aesthetically, so I wanted it to be my first mechanical keyboard purchase but I realize now there's tons of other backlit mechanical keyboards out there so no use waiting for them.

Thinking about the KBT Pure.


----------



## ripster

Bummer.

Drops out of /r/massdrop/?

WHAT THE DUCK!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jensbodal*
> 
> FYI I emailed Ducky Channel regarding the White LED version of the Shine II, they confirmed there _will_ be a version with White LED backlights. However, he said it was 1.5 months out, so I'm guessing it is going to be released after the initial release.


Now if they'd just put MX Clears in that one it'd be perfect and I WOULD take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shatterist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Now if they'd just put MX Clears in that one it'd be perfect and I WOULD take it in a heartbeat.


This so so much. It'd be comical how quickly I'd put down money for a MX Clear switch White LED version. As of now I'm just going to "settle" for browns, but I honestly just want some clears.


----------



## m00nshake

I was taking a look at the Ducky Shine v2 as well. I'm interested since it has PBT keycaps and backlighting... out of curiousity... if you are very interested in white LED and clear switch, why not just get a Deck Frost? It's got all three, white leds, PBT keycaps, and clear switch. And why is it that no one ever talks about Deck anymore? I've never owned one, but I was thinking about getting one and I checked for reviews and no one seems to be talking about their keyboards. They've got a solid build supposedly, what gives?


----------



## stefr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> I was taking a look at the Ducky Shine v2 as well. I'm interested since it has PBT keycaps and backlighting... out of curiousity... if you are very interested in white LED and clear switch, why not just get a Deck Frost? It's got all three, white leds, PBT keycaps, and clear switch. And why is it that no one ever talks about Deck anymore? I've never owned one, but I was thinking about getting one and I checked for reviews and no one seems to be talking about their keyboards. They've got a solid build supposedly, what gives?


For me, it's because it's ugly. It isn't aesthetically pleasing. It may be a fine keyboard but it looks cheap. Also, it's expensive.


----------



## Alias

Is there any idea on the price yet?


----------



## scotttarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefr*
> 
> For me, it's because it's ugly. It isn't aesthetically pleasing. It may be a fine keyboard but it looks cheap. Also, it's expensive.


Funny thing is its prob the highest quality cherry mx keyboard more or less. Certainly a step up from Filco and Ducky.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> I was taking a look at the Ducky Shine v2 as well. I'm interested since it has PBT keycaps and backlighting... out of curiousity... if you are very interested in white LED and clear switch, why not just get a Deck Frost? It's got all three, white leds, PBT keycaps, and clear switch. And why is it that no one ever talks about Deck anymore? I've never owned one, but I was thinking about getting one and I checked for reviews and no one seems to be talking about their keyboards. They've got a solid build supposedly, what gives?


Price, appearance, missing some features mechanicals usually have now. Bit bulky for my taste, too, even though that's part of why it's so sturdy.


----------



## Shatterist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefr*
> 
> For me, it's because it's ugly. It isn't aesthetically pleasing. It may be a fine keyboard but it looks cheap. Also, it's expensive.


This. The deck keyboards, though they mechanically have everything I'd want, are just too gaudy to be used in either an office setting or be taken seriously by my friends and family (or myself for that matter). The font they use looks a hell of a lot like papyrus, and I don't care what color you make it, it's just not going to look good in many setups. (might look good in some of the battlestations OCN members have made for themselves







)

The standard I use for nice, white led backlit keyboards is the Logitech Illuminated Keyboard. Ever since that...well everything else just doesn't seem as pretty. Even so the Ducky Shine is more design neutral than the deck. Also the price. $189 for a high quality board yes, but I highly highly doubt that the board is going to give way before the switches do unless I use it as a tool of destruction.

Also as a response to earlier in the thread, where the heck did anyone say the Massdrop wouldn't have a discount? Just because an Australian site put the preorder price at $150 does NOT mean the Massdrop will be exactly the same price. Though you can use the Australian preorder price as a benchmark


----------



## m00nshake

Ok ok I understand why you don't like the Deck. I don't think it's ugly, but different strokes for different folks. As far as being expensive, if you get let's say a Filco on Amazon for $149 or $159, and then get a set of PBT keycaps for another $50-$60 (with shipping), you're basically at the price of a Deck, but with the Deck, you get the durability and the PBT keycaps and the backlighting. And where can you get a full deck that has high quality, PBT keycaps, backlighting, and something extra like media keys or USB hub?


----------



## Shatterist

As you say, different strokes for different folks. You're correct in that there is no keyboard that fulfills every single purpose out there (frankly that'd be awesome and sick all the while), all of them have niggling issues here or there. To me, Deck's aesthetics kill it even if it were $50 cheaper, (that's just me). But mechanically they are pretty awesome. I personally paid about $160 altogether for PBT keycaps + a Das keyboard. Depending on how we value things, I'm pretty sure it'd come out near the same price wise. No one is stopping you from picking the deck, but at $190 and it looking how it is, I guess it's a tad polarizing, which might be why people haven't really reviewed it


----------



## m00nshake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist*
> 
> As you say, different strokes for different folks. You're correct in that there is no keyboard that fulfills every single purpose out there (frankly that'd be awesome and sick all the while), all of them have niggling issues here or there. To me, Deck's aesthetics kill it even if it were $50 cheaper, (that's just me). But mechanically they are pretty awesome. I personally paid about $160 altogether for PBT keycaps + a Das keyboard. Depending on how we value things, I'm pretty sure it'd come out near the same price wise. No one is stopping you from picking the deck, but at $190 and it looking how it is, I guess it's a tad polarizing, which might be why people haven't really reviewed it


I totally understand. I also appreciate your feedback. I didn't mean to de-rail the conversation from the Ducky Shine 2. I quite like it, otherwise I wouldn't have made it to this thread. I'm just a bit skeptical about the ABS keycaps. I actually owned a Das and keys started getting shiny after just a couple of weeks of use. Although I loved the Das, I ended up returning it because I didn't believe that a keyboard for that much money should start getting shiny keys so quickly. I mean, my rubber dome keyboard has ABS keycaps and didn't develop shine that quickly. I wonder if it were premature or something that happens so quickly on all ABS keycaps, including the Ducky Shine.


----------



## stefr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> Funny thing is its prob the highest quality cherry mx keyboard more or less. Certainly a step up from Filco and Ducky.


Could be. I'm not doubting it's quality since I've never used it and have heard nothing but great things about it's build and quality, but I'm just speaking about the way it looks.

If someone who didn't know anything about mechanical keyboards had it placed in front of them next to other boards like the Razer black widow and the Ducky shine and asked to pick out the best one, they wouldn't pick the Deck Legend, even though it may be the best one. It just isn't very pleasing to the eyes.

Still, a company that uses cherry clears deserves all the accolades it can get, since really no other companies do.

I have nothing against the Deck Legend other than I don't find it to be very easy on the eyes. I'd spend my life writing the next great American novel on it, but I wouldn't want to have a one-night stand with it during an intense and passionate session of Diablo III.


----------



## Prymus

Just ordered my shine yesterday will get it today from tiger...little did i know tiger is based where I live. Also I didn't know about the DS2. Almost got a YOD but it was ten keyless. Dam will have a shine for sell soon.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Just ordered my shine yesterday will get it today from tiger...little did i know tiger is based where I live. Also I didn't know about the DS2. Almost got a YOD but it was ten keyless. Dam will have a shine for sell soon.


I was in a similar situation. I bought the Rosewill brown switch when it was on sale for my gf. Then found out about the DS2 the next day so I ended up returning that Rosewill. So a month from now, I'll give her my current Shine and I get the new one


----------



## stefr

Are there any Ducky Shine's with cherry blues or browns and blue LED backlighting available anywhere? Everywhere I look it's out of stock. There's Year of the Dragon but I don't want a TKL board.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefr*
> 
> Are there any Ducky Shine's with cherry blues or browns and blue LED backlighting available anywhere? Everywhere I look it's out of stock. There's Year of the Dragon but I don't want a TKL board.


If I had the cash, that'd be the first KB I would but. Ugh. Broke-ness.


----------



## stefr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> If I had the cash, that'd be the first KB I would but. Ugh. Broke-ness.


Imagine saving up and actually having the cash, but the board you have saved for is out of stock because a newer model is coming out but nobody knows when that newer model is coming out.

Basically hurry up and wait for me.


----------



## scotttarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefr*
> 
> Imagine saving up and actually having the cash, but the board you have saved for is out of stock because a newer model is coming out but nobody knows when that newer model is coming out.
> Basically hurry up and wait for me.


Everyone says september, or at least thats what i've seen from reports.


----------



## stefr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> Everyone says september, or at least thats what i've seen from reports.


I hope so. I had heard anywhere from mid August to late September. Was hoping early August, but it appears it will be late September.


----------



## scotttarlow

if the rumors are true, people say it will be like the Ducky YOD but in full size form... if thats true its well worth the wait .


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> if the rumors are true, people say it will be like the Ducky YOD but in full size form... if thats true its well worth the wait .


Hopefully not priced like the YOD, but in full sized form... Even then, I'd still buy it!


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

The Gen 2 Ducky shines use PBT key caps.









[=http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/keyboards_specification.html][/]


----------



## m00nshake

Link above does not work. Can anyone confirm the PBT key caps to be true?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zalbard

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/keyboards_specification.html

This one does.

Still no German (QWERTZ) keyboards / keycaps.


----------



## m00nshake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/keyboards_specification.html
> 
> This one does.
> 
> Still no German (QWERTZ) keyboards / keycaps.


Thanks. Which model number is the Ducky Shine 2?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m00nshake

Anyone know? Bump to the top...


----------



## m00nshake

Ok I talked to the folks over at mechanicalkeyboards.com and they said the Ducky Shine 2 will have ABS keycaps. They also said they weren't given a model no for the Shine 2, so I'm not sure what you guys are looking at on the specs sheet. Any clarification on the Ducky Shine 2 having PBT keycaps would definitely be appreciated...


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> Ok I talked to the folks over at mechanicalkeyboards.com and they said the Ducky Shine 2 will have ABS keycaps. They also said they weren't given a model no for the Shine 2, so I'm not sure what you guys are looking at on the specs sheet. Any clarification on the Ducky Shine 2 having PBT keycaps would definitely be appreciated...


If you are worried about durability or the keys rubbing off, you shouldn't be. The keys are laser etched in order to let the light from the LEDs to shine through, therefore even if the keys lose their finish you will still be able to see the letter clearly.









Also, according to the mechanicalkeyboards.com release the new version features "UV treated keycaps that improves durability of the keys".

Hope that helps.


----------



## m00nshake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThirtiethTwelve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> Ok I talked to the folks over at mechanicalkeyboards.com and they said the Ducky Shine 2 will have ABS keycaps. They also said they weren't given a model no for the Shine 2, so I'm not sure what you guys are looking at on the specs sheet. Any clarification on the Ducky Shine 2 having PBT keycaps would definitely be appreciated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are worried about durability or the keys rubbing off, you shouldn't be. The keys are laser etched in order to let the light from the LEDs to shine through, therefore even if the keys lose their finish you will still be able to see the letter clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to the mechanicalkeyboards.com release the new version features "UV treated keycaps that improves durability of the keys".
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not worried about the keys as I am the shine from ABS key caps. It seems to happen quite quickly on keyboards with ABS key caps I've owned.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> Thanks. Which model number is the Ducky Shine 2?


Look for G2 in the name.
Nevermind.


----------



## sokjin

Are you sure it ends with a G2?

Isn't ducky shine 2 not out yet?

I've checked www.leopold.co.kr and the ducky shine g2 has been out there for ages. Same as the ducky official website


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokjin*
> 
> Are you sure it ends with a G2?
> Isn't ducky shine 2 not out yet?
> I've checked www.leopold.co.kr and the ducky shine g2 has been out there for ages. Same as the ducky official website


Actually, yeah, it does appear to be a different, older keyboard. No idea, then, sorry. Perhaps it's going to be G3, then.


----------



## m00nshake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sokjin*
> 
> Are you sure it ends with a G2?
> Isn't ducky shine 2 not out yet?
> I've checked www.leopold.co.kr and the ducky shine g2 has been out there for ages. Same as the ducky official website
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yeah, it does appear to be a different, older keyboard. No idea, then, sorry. Perhaps it's going to be G3, then.
Click to expand...

I think the G2 is the non backlit version with PBT key caps, by looking at the model numbers on mechanicalkeyboards.com.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sokjin

really keen on this keyboard still no ETA?


----------



## bjgrenke

This just posted on the Ducky Website. Looks like the model number is Dk9008 Shine 2. Here's the link







Also a video of the computex booth if you haven't seen it yet. Shine 2 is at 1:35.

EDIT: It also looks like there are certain switches for certain LED colours. That really sucks







Might be a deal breaker for me as I backed out of the GH Ducky Dragon group buy hoping that I could get Brown switches/ Blue LEDs with the Shine 2.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokjin*
> 
> really keen on this keyboard still no ETA?


ETA is September. Pretty sure it will be very early September.


----------



## cdoggwsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> EDIT: It also looks like there are certain switches for certain LED colours. That really sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a deal breaker for me as I backed out of the GH Ducky Dragon group buy hoping that I could get Brown switches/ Blue LEDs with the Shine 2.


I was curious of that myself, seeing how the Dragon version was limited in switch/LED combinations. Getting a little disillusioned at this point and may just sacrifice backlighting for the extensive customization options and local (Read: domestic) support of WASD as I've already had an excellent experience purchasing through them.

Really confused at this point!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoggwsu*
> 
> I was curious of that myself, seeing how the Dragon version was limited in switch/LED combinations. Getting a little disillusioned at this point and may just sacrifice backlighting for the extensive customization options and local (Read: domestic) support of WASD as I've already had an excellent experience purchasing through them.
> Really confused at this point!


Even with the pictures on the Shine 2 page and the same thing happening with the Dragon Edition, I really can't see them limiting the Switch/LED combinations. I'm sure some place like TigerImports will carry all combinations. Limiting them would just limit the sales, which is understandable with the Dragon Edition as it was only limited, but it would make no sense to do so with the Shine 2.


----------



## lenkid

everyone here can ask Ducky their questions personally on their facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ducky-Keyboard/117547488320354). they respond pretty much as far as I know. they say the shine will be listed in late august/early september. If someone asked a question in chinese you can google translate it.


----------



## bjgrenke

Confirmed that the Shine 2 will be available in other switch / LED combinations


----------



## cdoggwsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Confirmed that the Shine 2 will be available in other switch / LED combinations


Excellent news! Sounds like the MX Brown/Blue LED is going to be a common request...that's what I'd like to do as well.









I am still a little concerned about the lack of a domestic presence in the event it does need work under warranty.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoggwsu*
> 
> Excellent news! Sounds like the MX Brown/Blue LED is going to be a common request...that's what I'd like to do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still a little concerned about the lack of a domestic presence in the event it does need work under warranty.


I doubt you'll need any repairs / service on a mechanical keyboard. With the build quality of a Ducky, the only way it would break would be if you broke it yourself, which wouldn't be under warranty anyway


----------



## cdoggwsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I doubt you'll need any repairs / service on a mechanical keyboard. With the build quality of a Ducky, the only way it would break would be if you broke it yourself, which wouldn't be under warranty anyway


Oh, for sure they seem extremely well built. I was more thinking like if an LED happened to burn out prematurely or something.


----------



## sexiji

FYI: For those interested in one with Japanese keycaps:
Quote:


> From: Me
> 
> Hello! I currently own the Ducky Shine DK9008S - Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX - Japanese). The blue LED keys are very nice (my favorite color-matches my mouse as well), and I love the feel of the keyboard as I type for hours and hours at a time.
> 
> I'd like to buy another one, but I noticed they were not available, so after talking with the customer service representative of the store of my original purchase, he directed me to this article: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/articles.php?article=ducky_shine_ii_is_coming
> 
> Very nice. My question: I was wondering if the new Ducky Shine 2 will be available with Japanese keycaps. I'd definitely purchase one if it did! Please let me know of your plans when you can.
> 
> Thank you!


Quote:


> From: 張james
> 
> My name is James from Ducky sales window, nice to see your mail. We won't release Japanese version of Shine 2 in first lot because our Japan distributor still has some Shine 1 stocks on hand. I think we will release Japanese version at end of Oct.
> 
> Thanks.
> James


----------



## Simonzi

What will be the best (pretty much first with available stock) to pick up a Ducky Shine II? Any place that are offering pre-orders or pre-sales of it by chance?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> What will be the best (pretty much first with available stock) to pick up a Ducky Shine II? Any place that are offering pre-orders or pre-sales of it by chance?


I'll probably be getting mine from TigerImports. There will probably be some group buys of them on GeekHack from the Taobao agents, although you'll have to pay a service fee to buy from them. Stock is pretty limited from there as well.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm very insterested in the Ducky Shine 2 as my first mechanical keyboard. Heard good things and I want a solid mechanical keyboard. I noticed there are a few places to really get any Ducky keyboards for the USA. MechanicalKeyboards.com, Tankguys.com & TigerImports.net yet availability is very scarce for current Ducky shines.

I'm seeking a Green LED backlit keyboard. After much thought I've decided to go with Brown MX to be used as a medium ground between gaming and general keyboard typing usage.

When is DK9008 Shine2 due out?

Will the Shine 2 come with the extra red WASD keys like the Year of the Dragon boards?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm very insterested in the Ducky Shine 2 as my first mechanical keyboard. Heard good things and I want a solid mechanical keyboard. I noticed there are a few places to really get any Ducky keyboards for the USA. MechanicalKeyboards.com, Tankguys.com & TigerImports.net yet availability is very scarce for current Ducky shines.
> I'm seeking a Green LED backlit keyboard. After much thought I've decided to go with Brown MX to be used as a medium ground between gaming and general keyboard typing usage.
> When is DK9008 Shine2 due out?
> Will the Shine 2 come with the extra red WASD keys like the Year of the Dragon boards?


I believe release is set for late August / early September. I can't imagine that the Shine 2 will come with any extra keycaps.


----------



## Keegor

I'm probably gonna order my Ducky on friday, but I might put it off a bit if Ducky shine II is coming out, but I need more info- if anyone knows anything post alot of people wanna know.


----------



## bjgrenke

The Ducky Shine 2 will be visually similar to the Shine 1, with the only difference being the LED features. The LED modes include the usual low, mid and high brightness, plus the pulsating feature, but also includes a few more modes that make it stand out. It features a 'marquee' mode in which a trail of light will perform a zig zag pattern all the way down the keyboard with a massive light explosion at the end. There's also a 'spark' mode in which keys will only illuminate while pressed. Lastly it has a selection feature in which you choose which keys are illuminated. This way you can just light up WASD, Space, And ESC, or make a design, or whatever you want. I believe it will also save the design for the next time you apply that mode. Full list of specs here:

*Features Description*
PCB two-sided routing, safety guaranteed
A removable mini USB connecto
Illuminated keyboard, charming and fascinating
Standard Lighting Modes: Full Backlit, 60% Backlit & Selected Keys Backlit (with 2 Configurable Profiles)
Reactive Mode - Keys light up when depressed
Laser Printed Keycaps, UV Coated
On/Off Dip Switch to define the functions of the keyboard

*Product Specification*
Switch Type： Cherry MX series
Supporting Interface: USB
Supporting Keys：6-Key Rollover or N-Key Rollover
Print：Double layer laser, engraved keycaps
Levels Of Brightness：5 levels
Lighting Modes：Full Backlit, 60% Backlit & Selected Keys Backlit (with 2 Configurable Profiles)
Lighting Effects： Pulsing, Reactive & Scrolling text marquee
Multimedia Keys：7 keys

*DIP Switch Instructions：*
Left Ctrl & CapsLock exchange position
Left Alt and Left Windows Key exchange position
Windows Key Lock
USB N-Key Rollover or USB 6-Key Rollover

*Notes：*
Left Ctrl & CapsLock exchange position
Left Alt and Left Windows Key exchange position
Windows Key Lock
USB N-Key Rollover or USB 6-Key Rollover

It will be available in late August/early September. No official date. It'll be available in blue, white, red, green, pink, and yellow LED colours. My guess is the price be somewhere in the $150-$180 range.

Link to official page

And here's a clip Ducky Year of the Dragon Edition which is the same as the Shine 2 in terms of LED modes, but the Dragon is TKL and features some special markings as well as the FGHJ keys are replaced with 2012.


----------



## Yamuda

Can't wait! I was just about to buy the Ducky Shine! Until I heard the news









Hopefully it comes out very soon, I'm ready to get rid of this membrane keyboard!! xP


----------



## Xzyrus

Will there be clearance sales on gen 1 shines? Or will gen 2 shines be sitting above gen 1 price wise?

They should replace the old ones like the 9008G2 did the original 9008?


----------



## brybell

Will it work with mac? Is the only reason it wouldnt is if it only had NKRO?


----------



## Yamuda

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=360976543977446&set=a.117548801653556.22498.117547488320354&type=1&comment_id=830889&offset=0&total_comments=23

This post, they said something about it being available in 2 weeks?! :OOO

Edit: Just asked a friend to translate it and it says that it could be another 2 weeks before it is available D:


----------



## Xzyrus

Quote:


> 台灣部分，上市可能要再等兩星期，首批會先以中刻為主， 4種軸配上6種LED，約有24種版本可以挑選，至於英 刻量會比較少，要等實際出貨才能確定了。至於價格方面， 要等到上市才會確定了。由於還沒貨，所以如果有喜愛的版 本，可以先請店家保留，或跟店家做預購，不然可能貨一到 店家就被買走了


My very limited chinese:
2 Week ETA is for Taiwan.

Something about 4 switches 6 LED colours so 24 models to choose from. Stock for English keys will be lower.

They expect to run out of stock quick and suggest you preorder.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzyrus*
> 
> My very limited chinese:
> 2 Week ETA is for Taiwan.
> Something about 4 switches 6 LED colours so 24 models to choose from. Stock for English keys will be lower.
> They expect to run out of stock quick and suggest you preorder.


If only I knew where to pre-order from









Also somewhat relevant, there was an awesome post on Ducky's Facebook page about them making backlight compatible keycaps. There's no release date at the time but man, they sure look beautiful


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> If only I knew where to pre-order from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also somewhat relevant, there was an awesome post on Ducky's Facebook page about them making backlight compatible keycaps. There's no release date at the time but man, they sure look beautiful


And Ducky is asking their facebook fans what colours they would like







Looking forward to the final products


----------



## scotttarlow

They have grey already made (not released) which is the color I have been wanting.


----------



## Keegor

I hope they do black neons so I can't see them







but seriously I think and orange would be really nice or even a nice light baby blue.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keegor*
> 
> I hope they do black neons so I can't see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously I think and orange would be really nice or even a nice light baby blue.


I was thinking blue at first but that wouldn't look so nice with blue LEDs imo. I'm hoping for some white ones


----------



## underdog1425

Same, I wish I knew how/when to preorder one of these!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'll talk to admin in the next month to see if/when we can get some of these for TankGuys to carry. It shouldn't be long before we can order, at any rate.


----------



## underdog1425

Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I'll talk to admin in the next month to see if/when we can get some of these for TankGuys to carry. It shouldn't be long before we can order, at any rate.


I'm looking forward to these boards as well!!

In the meantime, have any of you guys tried the Qpad MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical Keyboard? It comes with Cherry Blues, but it looks like if you go to their Swedish corporate site, you can order them with Cherry Browns, Blacks, or Reds too. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with one...


----------



## 298703

I've been looking into the QPAD MK-80 for quite a long time and I was about to purchase one 10 minutes ago. 2 mates of mine own QPAD keyboards, one has a MK-50 and the other has a MK-85.

Didn't order in the end because I stumbled upon the Ducky Shine's and then the version 2's. Im definitely waiting out. In terms of aesthetics and choices of LED colours, I don't think any other keyboard looks quite as good as this.

EDIT: Does anyone know if this will come in a UK layout in the UK? Sorry if this has been covered, I've went and skimmed through the whole topic.


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.iqmore.idv.tw/ducky-dk9008-shine-2-backlit-mechanical-keyboard-review
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ducky-Keyboard/117547488320354

I can speak Chinese but not read it, thank god they have a video.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://www.iqmore.idv.tw/ducky-dk9008-shine-2-backlit-mechanical-keyboard-review
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ducky-Keyboard/117547488320354
> I can speak Chinese but not read it, thank god they have a video.


Great review. Google Chrome did a fairly good job with the translation







Do you know how much that Chinese price converts to in USD? With a conversion I'm coming up with $550 0.0


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Great review. Google Chrome did a fairly good job with the translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how much that Chinese price converts to in USD? With a conversion I'm coming up with $550 0.0


They said on FB they probably mean Taiwan Dollars, not Chinese dollars (This is a Taiwanese company), so ~$129


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Great review. Google Chrome did a fairly good job with the translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how much that Chinese price converts to in USD? With a conversion I'm coming up with $550 0.0


Since that's a Taiwanese site (and Ducky is a Taiwanese company) it's better to assume they're using TWD and not Yuan. Converted from TWD it's ~127USD, which is obviously a lot more reasonable.









Edit; beaten to it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Since that's a Taiwanese site (and Ducky is a Taiwanese company) it's better to assume they're using TWD and not Yuan. Converted from TWD it's ~127USD, which is obviously a lot more reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; beaten to it.


Yeah, I'm from Taiwan, so when they said yuan, I instantly think of NTD.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> They said on FB they probably mean Taiwan Dollars, not Chinese dollars (This is a Taiwanese company), so ~$129


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Since that's a Taiwanese site (and Ducky is a Taiwanese company) it's better to assume they're using TWD and not Yuan. Converted from TWD it's ~127USD, which is obviously a lot more reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; beaten to it.


Ah, that'd make more sense. I'm liking the price







According to last weeks FB post by Ducky it should be about one more week until release


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Ah, that'd make more sense. I'm liking the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to last weeks FB post by Ducky it should be about one more week until release


Does this mean $127 back-lit keyboard?








Dragon without Dragon boxing + 10 keys = $40 cheaper?


----------



## scotttarlow

I think the dragon's pricing is more about it being the only standard tenkeyless with backlighting (someone correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> I think the dragon's pricing is more about it being the only standard tenkeyless with backlighting (someone correct me if i'm wrong)


Maybe the nice box and 'limited' edition plays in as well. Definitely going to return Das, buy this.

What is quality of Das vs a good Shining 1 for typing on blues?

IMO tenkeyless should be cheaper. Less keys to manufactor.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> I think the dragon's pricing is more about it being the only standard tenkeyless with backlighting (someone correct me if i'm wrong)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Maybe the nice box and 'limited' edition plays in as well. Definitely going to return Das, buy this.
> What is quality of Das vs a good Shining 1 for typing on blues?
> IMO tenkeyless should be cheaper. Less keys to manufactor.


The only reason the Dragon is more expensive is the 'limited edition' part of it. There definitely won't be as many Dragons made as there will be Shine IIs. In terms of manufacturing costs, the Dragon would be cheaper of course. They just slap on "2012" and some Chinese writing and charge more.

The overall build quality of any Ducky keyboard will be much more solid and nicer than the Das. Most people like myself would much prefer a matte finish on the keyboard casing instead of the fingerprint-prone gloss surface on the Das keyboards. Much more minimal design on the Ducky too, with not much edge around the border of the keyboard. Your actual typing experience won't be much different if you use the same switches.


----------



## Xzyrus

Shine 2 already on Taobao and currency exchange works out to ~$200:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.4-5535325664.6.474abe&id=17062387824

Edit: Nvm, think it's the Year of the Dragon edition.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzyrus*
> 
> Shine 2 already on Taobao and currency exchange works out to ~$200:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.4-5535325664.6.474abe&id=17062387824
> Edit: Nvm, think it's the Year of the Dragon edition.


Yup, Dragon edition. The Dragon has been available for quite a while now. Not sure what takes the Shine II so long


----------



## Keegor

Patience is key in this kind of situation, we must all show extreme patience and wait for the best keyboard EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keegor*
> 
> ...we must all show extreme patience...


Yeah, right, like THAT'S gonna happen!


----------



## warrax

Lol finaly got Ducky Shine v1, after looong 2 months of waiting. Now I see, maybe I should wait for Ducky 2 instead


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> Lol finaly got Ducky Shine v1, after looong 2 months of waiting. Now I see, maybe I should wait for Ducky 2 instead


Doesn't help that we keep checking this thread every day







Makes the waiting game worse...


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> Doesn't help that we keep checking this thread every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the waiting game worse...


Right??? xD


----------



## YuMelon

i cant wait for the custom lit keys. i mean most keyboards focus on the WASD for fps games i can make a light up QWER for DOTA haha cant wait for this keyboard


----------



## Microx256

Good thing I stumbled upon this thread, I was just about to order Shine v1 and pick it up tomorrow, I guess I'll wait for this one


----------



## 298703

Same here man. Most gaming keyboards only offer the WASD cluster but I need a lot more than that because of my custom set keys. V2 should be coming out any time soon so I'm holding on. Hopefully they'll have a UK layout.


----------



## BoredErica

I asked Ducky, they said 'wait a few weeks'. That sounds like a long time.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I asked Ducky, they said 'wait a few weeks'. That sounds like a long time.


It seems like every few weeks someone posts it will be out in just a few more weeks.

I am tired of typing on this dell while I wait for this to release!


----------



## Keegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> It seems like every few weeks someone posts it will be out in just a few more weeks.
> I am tired of typing on this dell while I wait for this to release!


My mom has the exact same keyboard. Im in school right now so im not looking at my keyboard as much, which helps.


----------



## sokjin

just got my ducky shine 2 today and its as good as expected however i just noticed that it doesnt seem to come with a velvet case like the ducky shine 1


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokjin*
> 
> just got my ducky shine 2 today and its as good as expected however i just noticed that it doesnt seem to come with a velvet case like the ducky shine 1


Oh? And where did you order it?


----------



## sokjin

Pccasegear (Australia) picked it up today.

*edit: Just to make sure my one wasn't the only one without a velvet casing I also called up and reconfirmed to see if all the other ducky shine II did not come with one


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokjin*
> 
> Pccasegear (Australia) picked it up today.
> *edit: Just to make sure my one wasn't the only one without a velvet casing I also called up and reconfirmed to see if all the other ducky shine II did not come with one


Are you sure you didn't make a trip to Taiwan?









Where is the USA supply??


----------



## 298703

OMG, I can't even find a Ducky Shine v1 in the UK! Where do I get one????!!!!!


----------



## djsteve

just got my ducky shine 2 from pc case gear but i see no ps/2 compatibility? anyone got ps/2 working? from my end its not working


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsteve*
> 
> just got my ducky shine 2 from pc case gear but i see no ps/2 compatibility? anyone got ps/2 working? from my end its not working


calling troll. this is ur first ocn post.
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> calling troll. this is ur first ocn post.
> pics or it didnt happen


Definitely not a troll. Proof. Ducky said about 2 weeks until release two weeks ago on the dot. Wish that site would ship to NA


----------



## protzman

wowwww. apologies then. I kinda read through this thread but was not on their website can someone confirm?:

i want white LED/ blue switch. do you think this model will be available?
also: shine 2 will not be 10keyless correct? thats my only gripe


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wowwww. apologies then. I kinda read through this thread but was not on their website can someone confirm?:
> i want white LED/ blue switch. do you think this model will be available?
> also: shine 2 will not be 10keyless correct? thats my only gripe


I'm pretty sure they'll have every possible LED colour / switch combination available with the 4 main switch types. White LED and MX Blues will be available for sure. And yes they'll all be full keyboards.


----------



## protzman

cool i can deal with a full keyboard i suppose. and 2 weeks? is that some bogus estimate or are we really gettin em in 2 weeks?


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> wowwww. apologies then. I kinda read through this thread but was not on their website can someone confirm?:
> i want white LED/ blue switch. do you think this model will be available?
> also: shine 2 will not be 10keyless correct? thats my only gripe


Six LED colours and 4 switches will be available for DK9008S2, with a total of 24 combinations (what a headache for retailers lol)

Shine 2 will be available in 10keyless... should be DK9087 Shine 2
Problem is that no one has any idea when it will become available...


----------



## protzman

uhhhhhhg kill me now! i got a fat stack of cash and im about to finish up my new computer and this (10keyless) would have ben PERFECT icing on the cake!


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> uhhhhhhg kill me now! i got a fat stack of cash and im about to finish up my new computer and this (10keyless) would have ben PERFECT icing on the cake!


Get the Year of Dragon edition then


----------



## protzman

not correct led switch combo


----------



## 298703

OMG, where can i get a Shine 2 in the UK?!


----------



## djsteve

yes my first post. just like the other guy said pccasegear.com.au (australia) have them in stock they even have the original shine on sale


----------



## ampsnohms

Just wait for the massdrop! It's going to start as soon as the Ducky is released in the US and it will be significantly cheaper than the retail price. go to reddit.com/r/massdrop for more info. Seriously, this is the best way to get this keyboard, even if you're not in the US. You can choose any switch/color and you don't need to be a part of reddit. all you have to do is make an account on massdrop.com with an email address. that's it.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> Just wait for the massdrop! It's going to start as soon as the Ducky is released in the US and it will be significantly cheaper than the retail price. go to reddit.com/r/massdrop for more info. Seriously, this is the best way to get this keyboard, even if you're not in the US. You can choose any switch/color and you don't need to be a part of reddit. all you have to do is make an account on massdrop.com with an email address. that's it.


I don't see the Ducky S2 listed on that massdrop site, or perhaps I'm blind? How do you know that site will carry it?

Seriously jealous of you AU guys...


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> I don't see the Ducky S2 listed on that massdrop site, or perhaps I'm blind? How do you know that site will carry it?
> Seriously jealous of you AU guys...


Same man. On the massdrop note, I think they don't have it available to purchase yet, people are saying that you need to wait.


----------



## ampsnohms

so as I said "Just wait for the massdrop!" That means it hasn't been posted yet. And I know it's going to be posted because I organized it and have been in contact with massdrop for over 2 months.


----------



## psikeiro

waiting for mine, better be close to free so i can get a few, amps


----------



## ampsnohms

don't know what you mean by close to free, but it will be less than MSRP if it goes through. ducky is currently being stubborn about it (just found this out) so if you want the massdrop to happen on it, go to http://www.reddit.com/r/Massdrop/comments/zsbrb/if_you_want_the_ducky_shine_2_then_sign_this_if/ and fill out that survey. also, if you want to be part of a possible replacement massdrop if the ducky doesn't go through, then fill out the other survey that I just posted


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> waiting for mine, better be close to free so i can get a few, amps


Ya its going to be .12 cents.. just hold your breath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> don't know what you mean by close to free


It means he is a kid with no money. I told you this massdrop thing was going to take months... I also don't understand why Ducky would want to discount a new product line so quickly.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> don't know what you mean by close to free, but it will be less than MSRP if it goes through. ducky is currently being stubborn about it (just found this out) so if you want the massdrop to happen on it, go to http://www.reddit.com/r/Massdrop/comments/zsbrb/if_you_want_the_ducky_shine_2_then_sign_this_if/ and fill out that survey. also, if you want to be part of a possible replacement massdrop if the ducky doesn't go through, then fill out the other survey that I just posted


You know what I mean







, filled out the survey, but not holding my breath. Anyways amps, since ignorant MAD-**** wants to analyze what I said without having a background, I'll say this; I'm buying whether we get it on the massdrop or not, but it'd be nice if it were a little less to pick up two in one swipe of the card. Good luck.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> waiting for mine, better be close to free so i can get a few, amps


You want a $140 keyboard (estimated) to be free? What planet do you come from?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You want a $140 keyboard (estimated) to be free? What planet do you come from?


really hard for people to detect sarcasm around here, huh?

I'll end my sentences with /s from now on,


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> don't know what you mean by close to free, but it will be less than MSRP if it goes through. ducky is currently being stubborn about it (just found this out) so if you want the massdrop to happen on it, go to http://www.reddit.com/r/Massdrop/comments/zsbrb/if_you_want_the_ducky_shine_2_then_sign_this_if/ and fill out that survey. also, if you want to be part of a possible replacement massdrop if the ducky doesn't go through, then fill out the other survey that I just posted


Ducking jerks!!

I hope they come through with the massdrop deal, but I can understand their point if they choose not to. Either way, I'm buying... I'm no poor teen /s /s /s /s


----------



## ampsnohms

sorry psikeiro i didn't bother to read your username on this. yeah, I'm hoping it still goes through, but I honestly doubt it with the Ducky. I think going with WASD would actually be better, since it's an American company, they're naturally cheaper, are better keyboards, and they are far more variable.


----------



## YuMelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> sorry psikeiro i didn't bother to read your username on this. yeah, I'm hoping it still goes through, but I honestly doubt it with the Ducky. I think going with WASD would actually be better, since it's an American company, they're naturally cheaper, are better keyboards, and they are far more variable.


explain American apparel


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> I think going with WASD would actually be better, since it's an American company, they're naturally cheaper, are better keyboards,


I think you're assuming way too much based on country of origin... wait till we find out it's made in China.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you're assuming way too much based on country of origin... wait till we find out it's made in China.


WASD v1s are made in Taiwan.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampsnohms*
> 
> sorry psikeiro i didn't bother to read your username on this. yeah, I'm hoping it still goes through, but I honestly doubt it with the Ducky. I think going with WASD would actually be better, since it's an American company, they're naturally cheaper, are better keyboards, and they are far more variable.


These keyboards seem pretty neat how far you can customize them... but they don't have back lighting?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> These keyboards seem pretty neat how far you can customize them... but they don't have back lighting?


Yes they do have backlighting. Blue, red, yellow, purple, green, and white. Have to choose one. Multi levels of brightness you can control right from the keyboard.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes they do have backlighting. Blue, red, yellow, purple, green, and white. Have to choose one. Multi levels of brightness you can control right from the keyboard.


Judging by what he quoted I'm pretty sure he's talking about the WASD keyboards in which case have no back lighting. Crazy coloured customized keycaps can be just as nice as back lighting though


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Judging by what he quoted I'm pretty sure he's talking about the WASD keyboards in which case have no back lighting. Crazy coloured customized keycaps can be just as nice as back lighting though


Hmm, I'd rather have both!







I would prefer back-lighting over customized caps, however.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, I'd rather have both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer back-lighting over customized caps, however.


I sure hope the Ducky backlight compatible keycaps are available and in many colours


----------



## protzman

minty green key caps would kick some ARSE


----------



## KipH

Here!


Price = 1200HK for Red. 1100HK for others.

1200 is about 154.796 USD.
Quote:


> 紅軸$1200. 茶/青/黑軸$1100
> 
> Red shaft $ 1200 tea / green / black shaft $ 1100


----------



## protzman

i think i just came...to realize how bad i want one


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, I'd rather have both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer back-lighting over customized caps, however.


Me too. It's always nice, to return to decent look by one button press, than by pulling 128 keycaps off, and on.


----------



## djsteve

does ps/2 work with the shine 2 its not listed as supported?


----------



## CHeNeRiC

If anyone really wants one early, I can also get the keyboard shipped from China.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> If anyone really wants one early, I can also get the keyboard shipped from China.


Know where they are available in Guangzhou?


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> If anyone really wants one early, I can also get the keyboard shipped from China.


I'd prob be interested in that.


----------



## cab2

Has Ducky fixed the problem with the LEDs *not* staying on after suspend/reboot?


----------



## scotttarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Has Ducky fixed the problem with the LEDs *not* staying on after suspend/reboot?


I do not have this problem on my Ducky YOTD. I am not sure about the shine 2


----------



## TsurugiTakuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsteve*
> 
> does ps/2 work with the shine 2 its not listed as supported?


Yeah I want to know this as well, want one of these for my latest Amiga 1200 project


----------



## iisnowred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> I do not have this problem on my Ducky YOTD. I am not sure about the shine 2


I just see that Shine2 have a memory system.
此外加入記憶功能，當使用者重新將鍵盤插入電腦時，會自動以上次拔除電腦時的模式與亮度為主。
This mean if u switch off and on again, Shine2 will appear the light effect same before u turn off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> I do not have this problem on my Ducky YOTD. I am not sure about the shine 2


Shine2 does not support PS/2, but it have N-key rollover in the USB interface
輸出鍵數：6-Key Rollover或N-Key Rollover
I can be 6-key of N-key just you need, u can switch it yourself


----------



## pulwitzer

Not sure if I can post outside links but does anyone know if this site is trustworthy or has anyone bought off this site before? They appear to have ducky shine ii in stock and are shipping from china to worldwide.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-2-mechanical-/lid=33078622


----------



## protzman

its legit. thats some guy from geekhack's store


----------



## zBludgeon

tigerimports.net and mechanicalkeyboards.com both have them in stock! Most models have less than 10 in stock.


----------



## Cillu

I'm looking into purchasing from TigerImports, but was wondering what the difference is between the M Edition versus the normal ones?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cillu*
> 
> I'm looking into purchasing from TigerImports, but was wondering what the difference is between the M Edition versus the normal ones?


Thinking of purchasing mine from there right now as well. The only difference I can tell with the M edition is an M on the keyboard haha. There must be another difference.

Wish there was an alternative to the $35 shipping cost for Canadians


----------



## protzman

i literally could have waited 1 more friggin day.... literally....
i bought a filco yesterday... YESTERDAY AFTERNOON AT THAT!


----------



## ohhgourami

hehe finally! Just bought myself one. Another Green backlit with brown switch. Now I give this current one to my gf. Looks like this be her early bday present this year haha.


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cillu*
> 
> I'm looking into purchasing from TigerImports, but was wondering what the difference is between the M Edition versus the normal ones?


Just as stated, it's just that it has the "M" logo on the spacebar from "MechanicalKeyboard.com"

Everything else is the same. And this is only available on the white LEDs.

Also, just for people who don't know, TigerImports and MechanicalKeyboards are the same exact retailers, so pick your poison x)


----------



## Skerlnik

Awesomesauce. I just ordered a blue led/brown MX from TigerImports. Hope they actually have stock like they claim!


----------



## pulwitzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> Awesomesauce. I just ordered a blue led/brown MX from TigerImports. Hope they actually have stock like they claim!


They just ran out of blue led brown switches. Does anyone know when tigerimport usually restock on their keyboards? That was exactly the one that I wanted. ;(


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> Awesomesauce. I just ordered a blue led/brown MX from TigerImports. Hope they actually have stock like they claim!


Ordered the same model at around the same time! Stock is pretty accurate since I pretty much watched the number's go down before pulling the trigger LOL.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pulwitzer*
> 
> They just ran out of blue led brown switches. Does anyone know when tigerimport usually restock on their keyboards? That was exactly the one that I wanted. ;(


Says Blue LED / MX Browns is in stock..


----------



## pulwitzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Says Blue LED / MX Browns is in stock..


Wow it was out of stock a few hours ago. Who restocks two at a time?


----------



## Bombadil411

Are ABS keycaps the only option for the Shine 2? I don't see a version with PBT keycaps.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pulwitzer*
> 
> They just ran out of blue led brown switches. Does anyone know when tigerimport usually restock on their keyboards? That was exactly the one that I wanted. ;(


You snooze you lose! I'm going to lick mine all over when I get it so you won't steal it...









TigerImports did send me a FedEx tracking email, so the sucker actually exists and is on its way!


----------



## 298703

Anyone know where I can pick one up in the UK?


----------



## ohhgourami

Mine is expected to arrive on Saturday!


----------



## MAD-DUKE

What does M Edition mean?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick one up in the UK?


Both Tigerdirect and Mechanicalkeyboards.com ship worldwide I believe. They're the exact same retailer so doesn't matter which you choose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> What does M Edition mean?


Just an M on the spacebar. It's the logo for Mechanicalkeyboards.com.


----------



## Massive17

Just ordered the White LED Brown Switch.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

I would prefer a normal edition... but apparently they don't have my Led and MX for regular.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> I would prefer a normal edition... but apparently they don't have my Led and MX for regular.


The M killed it for me too, sending those to everyone and not just mechanical keyboard.com was a dumb idea on Ducky's part. Either way, I ordered one and maybe we can just buy another keyset from them later with Ducky logo on it.

You can try this place:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/cateogry1-name/catId=3982936


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bombadil411*
> 
> Are ABS keycaps the only option for the Shine 2? I don't see a version with PBT keycaps.


Basically, Yes.

In more detail, the process of making the keycaps, double laser etching so the LED light can shine through can only (so far, to date with my knowledge) be done on ABS. I believe they were trying it with PBT, but the material was not holding up well and kept cracking, they believe it is due to the brittleness of the material. So don't count on getting any LED lit PBT keycaps. I'm not saying they're impossible to get, but according to Ducky, they haven't been able to do it. So if you really want PBT keycaps, you will have to give up the LED feature. Once again, just to make sure, don't quote me on any of that, this is just from what I remember seeing somewhere, someone asking about PBT keycaps for the Shine.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Ordered my blue led/brown switch yesterday and eta is Wednesday, can't wait.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underdog1425*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> I would prefer a normal edition... but apparently they don't have my Led and MX for regular.
> 
> 
> 
> The M killed it for me too, sending those to everyone and not just mechanical keyboard.com was a dumb idea on Ducky's part. Either way, I ordered one and maybe we can just buy another keyset from them later with Ducky logo on it.
> 
> You can try this place:
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/cateogry1-name/catId=3982936
Click to expand...

Last night I said screw it and just bought the M Edition. Figured its a minor issue. Main thing is a high quality white led, red mx keyboard.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> Last night I said screw it and just bought the M Edition. Figured its a minor issue. Main thing is a high quality white led, red mx keyboard.


Tell your friends the "M" stands for "MAD-DUKE- Congrats









Now if I can only catch a break with bills I'm down for a set of browns with an M or not.


----------



## MAD-DUKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAD-DUKE*
> 
> Last night I said screw it and just bought the M Edition. Figured its a minor issue. Main thing is a high quality white led, red mx keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your friends the "M" stands for "MAD-DUKE- Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can only catch a break with bills I'm down for a set of browns with an M or not.
Click to expand...

lol... I feel stupid for not thinking of this myself !!! Good point... Loving the M Edition now.

Since I never had mechanical Keyboards before, so originally I had no idea what MX I wanted.
I have been buying different Mechanical Keyboards on Amazon for a few months now, returning and reordering. So I know That I like MX Red the most and Brown second best. I just return my MX Brown Das Keyboard and ill actually get back a large portion of the money I dropped on this Ducky.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamuda*
> 
> Basically, Yes.
> In more detail, the process of making the keycaps, double laser etching so the LED light can shine through can only (so far, to date with my knowledge) be done on ABS. I believe they were trying it with PBT, but the material was not holding up well and kept cracking, they believe it is due to the brittleness of the material. So don't count on getting any LED lit PBT keycaps. I'm not saying they're impossible to get, but according to Ducky, they haven't been able to do it. So if you really want PBT keycaps, you will have to give up the LED feature. Once again, just to make sure, don't quote me on any of that, this is just from what I remember seeing somewhere, someone asking about PBT keycaps for the Shine.


Deck keyboards use PBT keycaps and are also backlit


----------



## Keegor

Sorry if this has already been answered but when is the keyboard coming out with Japanese caps?

and ah the best place to buy one would also be nice, thanks


----------



## m00nshake

My marquee setting only goes through the top Function row, it doesn't go throughout the entire board like it does on YOTD. Can anyone with a Shine 2 confirm this?


----------



## m00nshake

Okay so someone on GH confirmed this on their Shine 2 as well. I guess the whole board marquee was something special for YOTD...


----------



## ripster

Limiting functionality artificially so you can charge more?

Oh, now that is just Ducky.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> My marquee setting only goes through the top Function row, it doesn't go throughout the entire board like it does on YOTD. Can anyone with a Shine 2 confirm this?


Yeah, my marquee also just shines the top function row... which I don't care... seems like more of a distraction than anything.

Otherwise, this keyboard is beautiful


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> My marquee setting only goes through the top Function row, it doesn't go throughout the entire board like it does on YOTD. Can anyone with a Shine 2 confirm this?


That's just how it is. I fail to see how that is an issue though. Who actually types with their lights flashing each row, top to bottom?

And what's wrong with charging more for more features...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's just how it is. I fail to see how that is an issue though. Who actually types with their lights flashing each row, top to bottom?
> And what's wrong with charging more for more features...


This. I don't think the marquee mode will me used for any more than showing off to your friends. Just a little bonus. I'll probably keep it on the spark mode most of the time.

People who ordered from Tigerimports, did you receive a tracking number? All I got was a Paypal receipt and an order confirmation. Maybe that's because I'm in Canada?


----------



## KipH

It should have all the functions shown in my video at Computex. Take a look there. If it is missing one there let me know and I will talk some Chinese to them.


----------



## pulwitzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This. I don't think the marquee mode will me used for any more than showing off to your friends. Just a little bonus. I'll probably keep it on the spark mode most of the time.
> People who ordered from Tigerimports, did you receive a tracking number? All I got was a Paypal receipt and an order confirmation. Maybe that's because I'm in Canada?


I ordered from Tigerimports and it says it's still pending even though payment has been received. Does anyone know how long this pending process usually last? Or is it longer because it's the weekends?


----------



## ohhgourami

Fedex didn't drop off my box so I have to wait til tomorrow...


----------



## cab2

What is "M Edition"


----------



## freakyflow

I'll be in Taipei, Taiwan in October. Does anyone know where I can grab this keyboard there? PCHome? Thnx!


----------



## Bruennis

Can someone explain to me why Ducky mechanical keyboards are so highly praised? And where can I find 'em? I am minutes away from ordering this unless someone can convince me why these Ducky boards are better. Thanks!


----------



## scotttarlow

because of the build quality, LED quality, and looks.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakyflow*
> 
> I'll be in Taipei, Taiwan in October. Does anyone know where I can grab this keyboard there? PCHome? Thnx!


What you doing in Taipei? I may be around there.
PCHome is online shopping. There are 2 shops in the computer market that will have it, and probably some in nova too. But you will have to look. Follow Pizzaman and I at MOA and we will try and show you where it is. We will be there Saturday









@Bruennis, the Gigabyte is also a good board. Nothing stands out between them. Pick the one you like the looks and features of more or can get on sale. Both will make you happy.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Ducky mechanical keyboards are so highly praised? And where can I find 'em? I am minutes away from ordering this unless someone can convince me why these Ducky boards are better. Thanks!


Haven't used any Gigabyte peripherals-- only system components-- but I'm sure they make quality gear. However, my ducky feels pretty solid to me, and it's pretty too


----------



## freakyflow

I'll be in Taipei to visit family from Oct 8-22.

Which 2 stores may have them, do you have the address? I'm assuming the computer market is an area that has lots of computer stores?

What is MOA,?

Thanks!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakyflow*
> 
> I'll be in Taipei to visit family from Oct 8-22.
> Which 2 stores may have them, do you have the address? I'm assuming the computer market is an area that has lots of computer stores?
> What is MOA,?
> Thanks!


Its on the flippy thing on the front page









http://www.overclock.net/t/1296207/msis-master-overclocking-arena-moa-finals-2012-sept-28th-coverage-thread


----------



## InfinityCubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> What is "M Edition"


Anyone have an answer to this? I see the funny looking "M" on the spacebar, but is there anything actually different? Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfinityCubed*
> 
> Anyone have an answer to this? I see the funny looking "M" on the spacebar, but is there anything actually different? Thanks


Mechanicalkeyboard.com


----------



## Keegor

I really hope this keyboard quacks like a duck to


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfinityCubed*
> 
> Anyone have an answer to this? I see the funny looking "M" on the spacebar, but is there anything actually different? Thanks


"I know many are asking, so please allow me to offer a quick* background of the 'M' Edition Shine II. When Ducky first announced the release and specs of the Shine II, White LEDs were not among the list of possible colors. This was very disappointing to me personally







as well as many of our fans on Facebook. So we petitioned Ducky to release the Shine II with White LEDs. After several days / emails, Ducky agreed to go ahead with the White LED Shine IIs! Thinking at the time that we would have the first and potentially exclusive White LED Shine II's, we thought it would be cool to associate the White LED release with MechanicalKeyboards.com Our M logo was the obvious and elegant choice as it resembles two overlapping key caps. Ducky ended up receiving so much support for the White LEDs that they released a standard White LED version to distributors worldwide. We absolutely love the way the M Edition turned out, and yes, the only difference is the M logo on the spacebar. For those wanting a standard spacebar, we're working on either getting blank spacebars or a new batch of standard White Shine IIs from Ducky







Enjoy the Shine IIs and happy typing!"

Source: https://www.facebook.com/MechanicalKeyboards/posts/451856531524561


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Ducky mechanical keyboards are so highly praised? And where can I find 'em? I am minutes away from ordering this unless someone can convince me why these Ducky boards are better. Thanks!


The price is quite reasonable for what you're getting. It's built like a rock for one. Feels amazingly sturdy and no cheap materials used. There's a lot more LED functions than that Gigabyte, and nicer, more minimal design IMO. Also keep in mind that this product isn't available from normal retailers so it's sent by import retailers. You're partly paying for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keegor*
> 
> I really hope this keyboard quacks like a duck to


LOL


----------



## BoredErica

1. Yes, all the light modes you can shove a duck with
2. Yes, I like Ducks
3. It's from Taiwan and I love Taiwan and my dad is mad at me for buying a Korean Catleap.


----------



## ripster

Shove a duck with what? Sounds kinky.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1. Yes, all the light modes you can shove a duck with
> 2. Yes, I like Ducks
> 3. It's from Taiwan and I love Taiwan and my dad is mad at me for buying a Korean Catleap.


I hope you have HTC phone or your father should disown you. Taiwan UP!

I am typing this on an Acer POS rubber keyboard. I miss my reds, I need to buy one and bring it to work


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I hope you have HTC phone or your father should disown you. Taiwan UP!
> I am typing this on an Acer POS rubber keyboard. I miss my reds, I need to buy one and bring it to work


Indeed... work input devices are the worst!!! Cheap a$$ Dell Opticrap membrane horribleness! It dissolves my soul! My delicious browns are at home sitting on my desk


----------



## cab2

Cherry mx blue are the most fun, but the audible click and the actual contact do *not* coincide. You hear the click but the letter has not registered yet, so it fools you. Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Cherry mx blue are the most fun, but the audible click and the actual contact do *not* coincide. You hear the click but the letter has not registered yet, so it fools you. Anybody else noticed this?


Sounds like it only fools *you*


----------



## ripster

Hysteresis Hysteria.


----------



## ohhgourami

Finally got mine today! Feels a bit different from the Shine 1 for some reason when typing. Everything feels slightly stiffer and tighter (keys wiggle less).

Isn't the Shine 2 supposed to be NKRO via USB? For some reason it's not on mine.


----------



## shankstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Finally got mine today! Feels a bit different from the Shine 1 for some reason when typing. Everything feels slightly stiffer and tighter (keys wiggle less).
> Isn't the Shine 2 supposed to be NKRO via USB? For some reason it's not on mine.


Im not home right now to check my keyboard but you have to make sure the dip switch on the back of the keyboard is set to NKRO and not 6KRO mode. Its on the manual.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> Im not home right now to check my keyboard but you have to make sure the dip switch on the back of the keyboard is set to NKRO and not 6KRO mode. Its on the manual.


You're correct! It is the dip switch function. Apparently 6KRO is the default setting.

*As future reference: NKRO is Dip Switch #4 and must be on the ON position. Make sure keyboard is off before doing it.*


----------



## underdog1425

White LED, Cherry MX Reds

Ordered from http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/

Since he is in China, he is able to get the ducky logo edition.



Also, dat 'spark' lightning mode


----------



## TarballX

Is there any time frame for when they'll be back in stock at US sellers, like mechanicalkeyboards.com?


----------



## BoredErica

I think we need to give them (even) more time.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

This is my first mechanical keyboard and I got my blue led's and brown switch from tigerimports yesterday, I have noticed I need to get adjusted to it (my fingers always seem to be out of place) but other then that I am loving it. Might need to pick up a mechanical for work now.


----------



## bleeps

I got mine this week (white LEDs, Blue MX Cherry) and have been giving it a go to compare it to the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (no LEDs, Blues). I love the programmable backlit keys of the Ducky. I can play games in low lighting with just the keys I use illuminated. Is it just me or do the Enter, Delete and Spacebar feel like they are different switches? They're stiffer than the rest of the board and it throws me off. I can't find my key puller or I would pop them off and see what the deal is.

Overall, I like the illumination of the Ducky but in terms of feel and CLACKITY-CLACK, I think I prefer the CM Storm. It's looser and noisier. More satisfying to pound. I wish I could combine the two.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleeps*
> 
> Overall, I like the illumination of the Ducky but in terms of feel and CLACKITY-CLACK, I think I prefer the CM Storm. *It's looser and noisier. More satisfying to pound.* I wish I could combine the two.


I'm guessing that's your criteria for selecting women too?









I'm actually thinking my MX browns are a bit on the noisy side, and might install some rubber O-rings to dampen them. Other than that-- the Ducky is a pretty solid keyboard!









Edit: I did actually order a set of 40A-L O-rings. Let you guys know in a few days how they work out.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> I'm guessing that's your criteria for selecting women too?


LOLOLOL


----------



## BoredErica

The spacebar is a stiffer switch and takes more pressure to activate.


----------



## Keegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> I'm guessing that's your criteria for selecting women too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking my MX browns are a bit on the noisy side, and might install some rubber O-rings to dampen them. Other than that-- the Ducky is a pretty solid keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I did actually order a set of 40A-L O-rings. Let you guys know in a few days how they work out.
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Massive17

I just got my Ducky Shine II and I love everything about it except for the brown switches. I'm not sure whether it's because I'm so used to the blues I use at work or maybe I just need to get used to them. Anyways, if I don't get used to them in the next day or so I'm going to try to sell it locally in the Bay Area if anyone is interested.

PS: The backlight on these is awesome, after showing my keyboard to my dad, now he wants one too. These things really look that much better in person.


----------



## Cillu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underdog1425*
> 
> White LED, Cherry MX Reds
> Ordered from http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> Since he is in China, he is able to get the ducky logo edition.
> 
> Also, dat 'spark' lightning mode


Does the red WASD keycaps come with it or did you buy those separately? If you bought them, where did you get them?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I just got my Ducky Shine II and I love everything about it except for the brown switches. I'm not sure whether it's because I'm so used to the blues I use at work or maybe I just need to get used to them. Anyways, if I don't get used to them in the next day or so I'm going to try to sell it locally in the Bay Area if anyone is interested.
> PS: The backlight on these is awesome, after showing my keyboard to my dad, now he wants one too. These things really look that much better in person.


I want one, but college textbooks happened. How much do you want to sell it for? And yeah, I would like to see a Ducky Shine in real life, because I've never seen a back-lit keyboard IRL before. (Sad, I know.







)


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I just got my Ducky Shine II and I love everything about it except for the brown switches. I'm not sure whether it's because I'm so used to the blues I use at work or maybe I just need to get used to them. Anyways, if I don't get used to them in the next day or so I'm going to try to sell it locally in the Bay Area if anyone is interested.
> PS: The backlight on these is awesome, after showing my keyboard to my dad, now he wants one too. These things really look that much better in person.


What LEDs? I have a friend who wants a White LED with Brown switches. But he's currently trying to get rid of his current keyboard so he can upgrade to the Ducky Shine II. He's in SF, btw








Oh and how much? xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cillu*
> 
> Does the red WASD keycaps come with it or did you buy those separately? If you bought them, where did you get them?


They come with the Red 'WASD' keys + a keycap puller :]


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleeps*
> 
> I got mine this week (white LEDs, Blue MX Cherry) and have been giving it a go to compare it to the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (no LEDs, Blues). I love the programmable backlit keys of the Ducky. I can play games in low lighting with *just the keys I use illuminated*. Is it just me or do the Enter, Delete and Spacebar feel like they are different switches? They're stiffer than the rest of the board and it throws me off. I can't find my key puller or I would pop them off and see what the deal is.
> Overall, I like the illumination of the Ducky but in terms of feel and CLACKITY-CLACK, I think I prefer the CM Storm. It's looser and noisier. More satisfying to pound. I wish I could combine the two.


I just have all the keys lit up, I need to mess around with it this weekend


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> I just got my Ducky Shine II and I love everything about it except for the brown switches. I'm not sure whether it's because I'm so used to the blues I use at work or maybe I just need to get used to them. Anyways, if I don't get used to them in the next day or so I'm going to try to sell it locally in the Bay Area if anyone is interested.
> PS: The backlight on these is awesome, after showing my keyboard to my dad, now he wants one too. These things really look that much better in person.


What do you dislike about the brown switches? This will be my first mechanical keyboard, and I was leaning more towards brown over blue because I'll be using it for a decent amount of gaming...


----------



## Massive17

It'd hard to say. To be honest I'm actually getting used to them more.

I guess I'm used to the "clickingness" of the blue switches that I use at work. Another reason may be because I'm used to using a wrist rest at work and I don't currently have one for the ducky so it's not very comfortable which has nothing to do with the switches.

Maybe it's just me but I feel like brown switches require more actuation force which should be less than blues if I'm not mistaken. Maybe it's because of the discomfort of not having a wrist rest.

It's definitely the nicest keyboard I've ever used. I may just keep it for when I move and have to type late at night without waking up my girlfriend.


----------



## Skerlnik

Well after my $20 spent on tiny little O-rings, and an hour to kill pulling key caps... I'm pleased to report that the upgrade is definitely worth it. I hit the keys kind of hard, so the addition of the rubber O-rings makes the keyboard feel even better, and a bit quieter.

I do notice the ringing sound of the MX switches upon lifting your fingers a bit more now. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## underdog1425

My ambient conditions are too loud to detect something one might normally hear after silencing the bottom-out click of the keys =[


----------



## Singledigit

Hello, hate to ask this but how are these compared to the Nighthawk x8. I was looking to buy the nighthawk but since these just came out, wanted to know if there were any reviews/comparison between the two.

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html

btw, what is the Year of the Dragon Ducky keyboard? What is different? Just it being 10keyless?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Hello, hate to ask this but how are these compared to the Nighthawk x8. I was looking to buy the nighthawk but since these just came out, wanted to know if there were any reviews/comparison between the two.
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html
> btw, what is the Year of the Dragon Ducky keyboard? What is different? Just it being 10keyless?


The Dragon edition is a special, limited edition, tenkeyless keyboard with a special lighting mode, a dragon button, and a nice box. (I actually quite like the box, as silly as that sounds







)


----------



## Singledigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The Dragon edition is a special, limited edition, tenkeyless keyboard with a special lighting mode, a dragon button, and a nice box. (I actually quite like the box, as silly as that sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Are there any left?


----------



## Massive17

Hey guys,

The wrist rest I use at work isn't high enough for the Ducky. Can anyone recommend a good wrist rest? Are they Ducky ones any good?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Are there any left?


Probably. Check http://www.overclock.net/t/942878/overclock-nets-line-of-duckychannel-mechanical-keyboards give it a post there. Might still be some left in online import stores.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Are there any left?


There's a few MX Black ones left at Tigerimports.


----------



## seres

I just received my pink LED brown MX Keycaps version of Ducky Shine 2 today. Blue keycaps of my other ducky were impeding on late night gaming so I'm very pleased about the noise reduction in the browns. There's also this sweet mode where I press the key and it lights up in pink. Feels so good seeing it in my peripheral vision xD <3 this keyboard. One critique I have for it is the keys feel a bit stiff and hard to activate compared to blue keycaps, its a shame. After a long amount of typing my fingers are going to be real sore.


----------



## Massive17

I feel the same way. I feel like the Razer Blackwidow I use at work requires less force. It hasn't gotten to the point where I feel any soreness or tiredness in my fingers, but I definitely feel like it's easier to type on the blue switches. May also be due to the tactile feel of the blue switches.

I was almost ready to return or sell my Ducky and get one with blues, but I'm getting used to the browns so I may just keep them.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underdog1425*
> 
> White LED, Cherry MX Reds
> Ordered from http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> Since he is in China, he is able to get the ducky logo edition.
> 
> Also, dat 'spark' lightning mode


Awesome! I just ordered a white LED brown switch from him too. Im glad I was able to get the regular, non-M-edition. How long did yours take to arrive from china?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seres*
> 
> I just received my pink LED brown MX Keycaps version of Ducky Shine 2 today. Blue *keycaps* of my other ducky were impeding on late night gaming so I'm very pleased about the noise reduction in the browns. There's also this sweet mode where I press the key and it lights up in pink. Feels so good seeing it in my peripheral vision xD <3 this keyboard. One critique I have for it is the keys feel a bit stiff and hard to activate compared to blue *keycaps*, its a shame. After a long amount of typing my fingers are going to be real sore.


i think you are talking about blue *switches*. Keycaps are simply covers for the switches, they are what your fingers type on. Switches are underneath the keycaps and, among other things, are responsible for properties such as stiffness and noise


----------



## Kraiden

Does anyone have dampening o-rings on their ducky shine 2? I wonder if the lights are less bright with the rings on it.


----------



## Philliesfan

I love this keyboard, so nice to type on and I I love the click-clack it makes, I just need to get used to the layout. My G510 was such a monster compared to the Shine.


----------



## sindekit

I'm really interested in getting this keyboard in cherry mx blue/white led and before I buy it I've got a quick question.

Can anyone confirm whether or not this keyboard is compatibile with a mac computer? I originally bought a das keyboard a couple months ago and to my surprise the function keys and the numpad keys were not being recognized by my iMac. So pretty much, can anyone tell me whether or not a mac will recognize the function keys and numpad keys of this keyboard. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Philliesfan

I don't believe the work with mac. I guess that's the price for owning a mac though?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraiden*
> 
> Does anyone have dampening o-rings on their ducky shine 2? I wonder if the lights are less bright with the rings on it.


Yes, I posted about this in this very thread, you lazy @!#









O-rings have no effect on the lights. They do help with reducing the noise some, and it feels ... happier... when you bottom out the keys. I have to say WASD keyboard is making a killing selling those little rubber O-rings for $20.


----------



## Kraiden

You didn't mention anything about the lights though! That's the information I wanted, thanks.
Gonna order them also then, I think.

What do you mean with the ringing sounds though?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraiden*
> 
> You didn't mention anything about the lights though! That's the information I wanted, thanks.
> Gonna order them also then, I think.
> What do you mean with the ringing sounds though?


Make sure your environment is silent, and then depress some keys, and lift off. I hear a metallic "ding" after the switch is back in the up position. Figure it's just the MX switch internals vibrating. I've never owned MX browns until now, so I was just commenting on something I didn't expect.

p.s. It was kind of a pain to pop all the key caps off and put those tiny little O-rings around each post. Especially fun for the larger keys with multiple posts







The tool seems to scuff the edges of the caps somewhat


----------



## ohhgourami

My Shine 1 would give me that "ringing" sound. To me, it just sounds like a spring that needs some oiling.


----------



## bjgrenke

Does anyone know how to get these things popped open?I took the 3 screws out on the back side of mine but couldn't seem to get it to come apart. I might want to cover the front side in some carbon Di-Noc


----------



## KipH

I don't, but. There is usually a hidden screw or 2. Under the non-slip foot pads or a sticker. Look around.


----------



## exploiteddna

i want to replace my keycaps with white ones but it seems you cant get any that are made for backlit keyboards. i mean, theres plenty of white keycaps, but not any where the letters are "clear" and allow the LED light to shine through ...


----------



## seres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> i think you are talking about blue *switches*. Keycaps are simply covers for the switches, they are what your fingers type on. Switches are underneath the keycaps and, among other things, are responsible for properties such as stiffness and noise


Haha yes I meant keyswitch, I was seriously derping that day. But to re-iterate my point, as much as I love my new keyboard, it *does* get sore using these brownies, which is strange because I heard they were lighter than the blue keyswitches.. Also I'm hearing a "needs oiling" ring while typing this.. oops? XD But the pink led really does look amazing for my feminine pinky loving needs.









My hands will get used to the feel of this new keyswitch change in time , I'm sure.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seres*
> 
> Haha yes I meant keyswitch, I was seriously derping that day. But to re-iterate my point, as much as I love my new keyboard, *it *does* get sore using these brownies*, which is strange because I heard they were lighter than the blue keyswitches.. Also I'm hearing a "needs oiling" ring while typing this.. oops? XD But the pink led really does look amazing for my feminine pinky loving needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hands will get used to the feel of this new keyswitch change in time , I'm sure.


My mind is wandering thinking about what kinds of torture you're subjecting your poor little pink keyboard to if *"it"* is getting sore...


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get these things popped open?I took the 3 screws out on the back side of mine but couldn't seem to get it to come apart. I might want to cover the front side in some carbon Di-Noc


You know there are much easier places to look for hidden snacks...


----------



## Hydropwnic

Got my Ducky Shine 2 (green LED, cherry red ) from mechanicalkeyboards.com today. Ordered it monday night...very fast shipping.

This is my first mechanical keyboard since 7th grade typing class 20+ years ago.

I really like the feel. I wasnt sure about which cherry switch to get, but decided on the reds. I play alot of SC2 and so I figured I would get the reds as they are supposedly good for gaming.

The keyboard is extremely solid. The keys and the board itself have a good matte texture that looks good and should minimize fingerprint grime. Backlight quality is very good. The brightest setting is blinding...I am using the 2nd lowest level.

I am going to need a wrist-rest. I have used a keyboard with a built-in wrist wrest for several years, and its not comfortable to type without one for me.

I am very happy with the keyboard. I may have to get another one with different switches just to compare. Maybe the brown switches with white LED....

10/10


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get these things popped open?I took the 3 screws out on the back side of mine but couldn't seem to get it to come apart. I might want to cover the front side in some carbon Di-Noc


Yep, I had to fix an LED on mine (it wasn't soldered properly). The top cover is secured with 4 plastic clips on the top/bottom sides. You have to get something like a plastic iPod repair tool (so it doesn't mark the plastic) in the gap and gently lift it up until each clip pops. Go slow and easy, those plastic clips will break with too much force (as will the cover!).


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> My mind is wandering thinking about what kinds of torture you're subjecting your poor little pink keyboard to if *"it"* is getting sore...


lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Yep, I had the fix an LED on mine (it wasn't soldered properly). The top cover is secured with 4 plastic clips on the top/bottom sides. You have to get something like a plastic iPod repair tool (so it doesn't mark the plastic) in the gap and gently lift it up until each clip pops. Go slow and easy, those plastic clips will break with too much force.


yes exactly


----------



## BoredErica

If only I could test out a Ducky. I'm just not sure if I have $140 to spend.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If only I could test out a Ducky. I'm just not sure if I have $140 to spend.


That's silly. If you're not *sure* if you have money to spend, then maybe don't??









This Ducky is a pretty solid keyboard though. I'm digging it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> That's silly. If you're not *sure* if you have money to spend, then maybe don't??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Ducky is a pretty solid keyboard though. I'm digging it.


Yeah, but I might just spend the money anyways.


----------



## Massive17

Can anyone recommend me a wrist rest or post pics of your Ducky with the wrist rest. I just placed my order for another Ducky and I may just add their wrist rests to my order, I like that it's really raised. I cant find anything online that's similar to it.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If only I could test out a Ducky. I'm just not sure if I have $140 to spend.


he11, i had to pay 180 shipped for my white led with browns .. since who knows when tigerimports/mechkeyboards will have any in stock

it was worth it though


----------



## Hydropwnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a wrist rest or post pics of your Ducky with the wrist rest. I just placed my order for another Ducky and I may just add their wrist rests to my order, I like that it's really raised. I cant find anything online that's similar to it.


I got the Ducky wrist rest in the mail today.

Not sure if I will be keeping it.

1) Its very hard. It feels like a piece of wood wrapped in leather
2) The bottom is slippery...it doesnt grip my desk at all (unlike the Ducky Shine2 keyboard that has very grippy rubber feet on it).

I might try one of those cheap 3M gel wrist rests to compare. I have a gel wrist rest for my mousepad and like how its nice and soft.

But I will give the Shiny wrist rest a week or 2 and see if I get used to it.


----------



## Massive17

That sucks. Did you get it from Tigerimports?

Anyone know what other retailers are selling them?


----------



## Hydropwnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> That sucks. Did you get it from Tigerimports?
> Anyone know what other retailers are selling them?


I got it from MechanicalKeyboards.com (which I think is the same as TigerImports).


----------



## Massive17

I see. I tried to add it to my Ducky Keyboard order right after ordering, but it was too late and their support team never even replied to my request. Oh well, gotta find something else.


----------



## hartofwave

Has anyone seen this website?


----------



## tanguyk

Do someone knows if the Ducky Shine version 2 is Mac compatible?
The new G2 Pro is, so maybe the shine2 is too.
Did someone tried the multimedia keys under Mac? do they work natively?

Ducky is sparse on details for their products :/


----------



## KipH

There was a specific version of the DII at Computex that was for Apple and Apple like products. I show it briefly in my video.


----------



## tanguyk

Found some informations on geekhack about Mac support:

- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35563.msg661297#msg661297
Quote:


> Most Windows-style keyboards will work on a Mac (I am typing this on a Ducky Shine connected to a Mac mini). F9 to F12 do Expose etc.
> [...]
> Oh and F1 to F7, when pressed in conjunction with the extra "Fn" key, do volume control, play pause etc.
> Plus there is a switch under the keyboard that swaps the left Alt and Windows keys to match the Mac's Command and Option layout.
> So pretty any Scandinavian layout mechanical keyboard should work, just that the key legends won't exactly match a Mac keyboard, but you should be able to get custom key caps for that.
> [...]


- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=32061.msg607060#msg607060
Quote:


> Ducky Shine DK9008S (DK9008S-CEALR)
> [...]
> TankGuys page claims Mac incompatible but that's not true. The board has DIP switches to adjust Ctrl/Alt/Win keys to "fit for Mac". Works just fine on a Mac.
> [...]


- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=32461.msg615405#msg615405
Quote:


> [...]
> I've found Ducky to be great with my mac but I have no tried many other ones with it.
> [...]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> There was a specific version of the DII at Computex that was for Apple and Apple like products. I show it briefly in my video.


I'm only aware of the iShine, picture: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/317969_429735877058471_1164420591_n.jpg (source: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=32461.msg614045#msg614045)

Could you send the link to your video.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hartofwave*
> 
> Has anyone seen this website?


What about it? If youre wondering whether or not its legit, it is. It is under one of the retailers in the ducky keyboard website. A shame that they only have blue LEDs and you need an account for pricing.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hartofwave*
> 
> Has anyone seen this website?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> What about it? If youre wondering whether or not its legit, it is. It is under one of the retailers in the ducky keyboard website. A shame that they only have blue LEDs and you need an account for pricing.
Click to expand...

are you looking for a place to order one from? i ordered mine from:
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/

a little on the expensive side, but he has all LED colors with all available switches. It ships from China, but it doesn't take very long to arrive. I ordered mine on Sunday night and received it at 3pm that same Friday... a white LED with MX browns


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanguyk*
> 
> Could you send the link to your video.


Ask and receive:


----------



## tanguyk

Thanks Kip69.
And I guess nobody knows when it will be available :/


----------



## exploiteddna

When what will be available? This is the Shine 2 thread so I'm assuming that's what you're talking about. I posted a link where you can order them from


----------



## Hydropwnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> When what will be available? This is the Shine 2 thread so I'm assuming that's what you're talking about. I posted a link where you can order them from


Thanks for that link. I ordered my 2nd DuckyShine2 last night (WhiteLED / Brown switches). It has already shipped, so the vendor seems pretty quick. Coming from China will probably take a week or so.


----------



## Caustin

I was wondering, for those who have received their Ducky Shine 2, Do the LED settings remain after rebooting PC? I'm pretty sure the question has been answered in this thread but unfortunately I don't have enough to these days to read through all of the posts. Thanks ahead of time for the replies!


----------



## Hydropwnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I was wondering, for those who have received their Ducky Shine 2, Do the LED settings remain after rebooting PC? I'm pretty sure the question has been answered in this thread but unfortunately I don't have enough to these days to read through all of the posts. Thanks ahead of time for the replies!


yes the ducky shine 2 remembers LED settings between reboots.


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> are you looking for a place to order one from? i ordered mine from:
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> a little on the expensive side, but he has all LED colors with all available switches. It ships from China, but it doesn't take very long to arrive. I ordered mine on Sunday night and received it at 3pm that same Friday... a white LED with MX browns


I ordered from the Vendio guy. But mine turned up with a faulty LED - anybody else had one like that?

The problem was that the LED moved up a little before it got soldered, so the legs weren't actually soldered to the board. It was dark unless you pressed down on it, when it made temporary contact. I resoldered it and all was fine.

Shouldn't happen though, early manufacturing teething problems?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> I ordered from the Vendio guy. But mine turned up with a faulty LED - anybody else had one like that?
> The problem was that the LED moved up a little before it got soldered, so the legs weren't actually soldered to the board. It was dark unless you pressed down on it, when it made temporary contact. I resoldered it and all was fine.
> Shouldn't happen though, early manufacturing teething problems?


Yours was probably assembled by disgruntled Foxconn workers


----------



## ripster

Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.


Ha!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.


Epicccc!


----------



## frallowfranny

Question, do ducky keys fade and leave a glowing hole (see pic) like most illumnated keys?


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> Yours was probably assembled by disgruntled Foxconn workers


----------



## ajresendez

where can i get one of these? Im wanting to trade up here plus I would like to get one with brown switches since my wife complains about the noise with these blues. I even have the o rings and she still complains


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.


i see what you did there! you witty fella, you!


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Your ducky no lucky. Soldering most fowl. Not all it is quacked up to be.


It's so punny I forgot to laugh...


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> where can i get one of these? Im wanting to trade up here plus I would like to get one with brown switches since my wife complains about the noise with these blues. I even have the o rings and she still complains


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> i see what you did there! you witty fella, you!


look back about 10-20 posts and youll see a link to where i ordered mine. as i said in that post, it is a little on the expensive side, but they are all in stock. no telling when mechanicalkeyboards/tiger imports will have their stock replenished.. especially if youre looking for brown switches


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Are they truly worth the $148-ish for one (looking at an MX Brown with Blue LEDs)? Better than the Rosewill Illuminated ones? Also, are they EVER in stock lol?


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Are they truly worth the $148-ish for one (looking at an MX Brown with Blue LEDs)? Better than the Rosewill Illuminated ones? Also, are they EVER in stock lol?


No ducky is worth that. Get a filco


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> No ducky is worth that. Get a filco


Maybe not to everyone but they are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> look back about 10-20 posts and youll see a link to where i ordered mine. as i said in that post, it is a little on the expensive side, but they are all in stock. no telling when mechanicalkeyboards/tiger imports will have their stock replenished.. especially if youre looking for brown switches


No dice. They are out of browns. Anyone know of any other site?


----------



## Kraiden

Got my Ducky Shine II today!
Ordered it on 9 october but on 16 october it got sent, today it arrived from China, I live in The Netherlands, Europe.
Payed 196 dollars including fastest shipping.

On the pictures it looks more like purple leds, bit weird on camera. But it's really bright blue lights!

Brightest setting:



3rd lowest lower:


2nd lowest setting:


Lights out:



I must say the keyboard types great! It takes getting used to as I come from a Razer Lycosa en this keyboard is a bit higher than my Lycosa. I threw the Lycosa away in the trashcan. I love the sturdy build and it has a good grip on my desk.

Media keys work fine with Spotify. There are also keys above the numpad for starting up the calculator, Windows Explorer, Windows Mail and Firefox.

The light modes are all pretty cool, think there's about 6 of them. I just like to keep all lights on at the 3rd highest setting.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> No ducky is worth that. Get a filco


if you want a full-featured, LED-backlit keyboard in multiple LED colors and plate-mounted cherry MX switches, this board is the way to go and is worth every penny. If you want a non-backlit board, Filco is a good choice


----------



## Cloudz00x

Here's the link to the guys store. All Keyboards are in stock.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-2-mechanical-/lid=30446508

Also here's my review of the Shine II.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1773667&mpage=1#1773982


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> No dice. They are out of browns. Anyone know of any other site?


dont know where you were looking... but he has browns in stock for all color LEDs


----------



## Sovano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> dont know where you were looking... but he has browns in stock for all color LEDs


They were and actually still are out of stock on browns for the white and blue LEDs. He was looking at vendio, and I checked at the same time as he did and can confirm that they were out of stock then too.


----------



## tanguyk

I've contacted Ducky and they won't release the mac version of the shine 2 before 2013 Q1. They show a prototype at the Computex 2012.


----------



## dynn

Is there a place where i cam buy this

Ducky DK9008 Shine II (M Edition) Blue LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Red Cherry MX)


----------



## Hydropwnic

I got a white LED / brown switch version from that Vendio store delivered today. Ordered 6 days ago, so pretty good shipping time from China.

So I now have two duckys...white LED/Brown switches and greed LED/Red switches.

Cant say which one I like better.

Reds are super light and smooth, browns are a little stiffer and have a slight bump.

I write software during the day and game alot at night, so I might use the browns for work and reds for gaming.

The white LEDs have a very high color temp, so they dont appear exactly white. They have a strong blue/purple tint to them. Even so, I like the white LEDs better than the green leds on my other ducky.

The Vendio version of the white LED ducky has the normal spacebar, which i prefer over the TigerImports.com "M" edition with their logo on the spacebar.


----------



## ggll

You can customise what the app keys (Calculator etc) do via a registry hack:

*HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AppKey*

Each number is a different key - you can see which by the programs they launch.

To launch a custom program, you need to add (or modify) a string value named 'ShellExecute'. Enter the full path to the program, eg: "c:\SomeDir\SomeApp.exe" (include inverted commas to avoid issues with spaces).

Alternatively the "Association' string value launches the program associated with a particular file extension (so .CDA would launch the registered CD audio player).

Each key should only have Association OR ShellExecute, not both.

Example:


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydropwnic*
> 
> I got a white LED / brown switch version from that Vendio store delivered today. Ordered 6 days ago, so pretty good shipping time from China.
> So I now have two duckys...white LED/Brown switches and greed LED/Red switches.
> Cant say which one I like better.
> Reds are super light and smooth, browns are a little stiffer and have a slight bump.
> I write software during the day and game alot at night, so I might use the browns for work and reds for gaming.
> The white LEDs have a very high color temp, so they dont appear exactly white. They have a strong blue/purple tint to them. Even so, I like the white LEDs better than the green leds on my other ducky.
> The Vendio version of the white LED ducky has the normal spacebar, which i prefer over the TigerImports.com "M" edition with their logo on the spacebar.


im looking for the blue one... the problem is that i dont have that much time, my sister is in newyork and will be there for 12 days more, its my oportunity to get that keyboard, theres some more in amazon, but the blue led is out of stock


----------



## jensbodal

The Vendio store mentioned above has them in stock: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-2-mechanical-/lid=30446508

I guess if you're willing to pay the premium for this store and for the shipping costs you could get it in time.

Personally I'd either wait or go with a different color from a store in the US


----------



## penguinz

Any of you heard about the tenkeyless version? I came across them when looking through mechanicalkeyboards.com , no other place seems to have them. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?switch_id=ALL&size=ALL&keyword=DK9087 What do you guys think?


----------



## penguinz

So I just found the tenkeyless on the ducky website. http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/DK9087_shine2.html


----------



## dynn

i cant find this keyboard, all with BLUE LED are out of stock, if someone has a secure page to buy it the "DK9087" version i will apreciate it


----------



## ggll

If you're upgrading to Windows 8 and find none of the app / media keys work anymore, go to *Services*, and set the *Human Device Interface Device Access* service to *Automatic*.

It's responsible for scanning these types of keys/buttons when the device's own drivers don't handle them (eg. Ducky). No idea why they disabled it by default in Win8.


----------



## LolXDFace

Is there any way to lessen the noise of the space bar on this keyboard? Mine is a bit squeaky since I bought it the other day.
What /where do I grease it if thats what are going to suggest?


----------



## exploiteddna

remove the spacebar keycap and try to identify the source.. may be the stabilizers or may be the switch itself. either way, you should be able to determine the source pretty easily once the cap is removed


----------



## ripster

Check this.Cherry Corp Stabilizer key removal and lube guide.

http://imgur.com/a/TpWDP#0

It used to be a Geekhack Wiki but the Worst Site Admin On The Planet lost it.


----------



## N0rthstar

Hey Kraiden,

I Just sent you a pm, I also live in NL and am interested in this keyboard, was wondering if you can give me some info on how you got it etc.









Thanks!

N0rthstar


----------



## Falknir

My home keyboard is malfunctioning and decided to replace it with a mechanical keyboard. So I am sitting on fence between the Ducky Shine DK9008 Shine II Red Cherry MX with LEDs or the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium Red Cherry MX keyboards. Does anyone have information on how well Ducky handles their warranties in case of malfunction(s)?


----------



## doco

just ordered a ducky shine II tenkeyless green led (brown mx) from tigerimports. it should arrive early next week for me. i'm all giggidy giggidy goo for it to arrive on my doorstep


----------



## Nightlight9000

It will be mine...oh yeah...someday it will be mine









But unfortunately no european retailer is selling this lovely keyboard yet


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> just ordered a ducky shine II tenkeyless green led (brown mx) from tigerimports. it should arrive early next week for me. i'm all giggidy giggidy goo for it to arrive on my doorstep


my parents are in newyork... and they come back to mexico nextweek wednesday 7, i want to order ducky shine 2, will be the keyboard in time in my house(newyork) before wednesday 7 nov?


----------



## Falknir

Just ordered my Ducky DK9008 Shine II (M Edition) White LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Red Cherry MX) and some accessories for it.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> my parents are in newyork... and they come back to mexico nextweek wednesday 7, i want to order ducky shine 2, will be the keyboard in time in my house(newyork) before wednesday 7 nov?


it depends if you want to shell out the extra cash for fast shipping... it seems the site i ordered from uses fedex and has a 6 day, 4 day, or * * option. i chose the 6 day since my shipping rate was already $10 to california. they ship out next business day, and after that is up to the shipping courier to get the package to its destination.


----------



## Strobe

I can't wait till these places get the white LED brown switch back in stock. Especially the vendio website since they have the non M version. I think the M version isn't as cool as just the plain ducky logo. Anyone know whats taking so long for these to get back in stock? I'm getting tired waiting for the stock to get replenished and have been looking for a solid week checking 2 times a day.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strobe*
> 
> I can't wait till these places get the white LED brown switch back in stock. Especially the vendio website since they have the non M version. I think the M version isn't as cool as just the plain ducky logo. Anyone know whats taking so long for these to get back in stock? I'm getting tired waiting for the stock to get replenished and have been looking for a solid week checking 2 times a day.


yeah man i think the same.. i was able to snag a white LED brown switch from vendio before he ran out. i would wait for him to get more.. he lives in china so will probably get more stock before some of the other retailers. and its worth getting the non-M version too


----------



## KipH

I may regret this but... There are a few at my local store. If you want something bad let me know. But YOU have to do the chinese post office web page (use google) and figure out how much posting it is before you contact me. My PO code is 600.


----------



## jellybeans69

QTan shop ships Ducky Shine's 2 from China too, all color leds and any switches are available, friend of mine shipped it from here to EU no problems, Qtan even declared lower price when shipping (cheaper custom costs for my friend)

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/cateogry1-name/catId=3993006


----------



## ripster

PCHome is great too. $20 WW shipping.

http://search.pchome.com.tw/search/?q=ducky+shine+2

I'd give a link to the Geekhack thread on it but it was R00TW0RMed and I am not allowed to link to the placethatmustnotbenamed for the guide there.


----------



## dynn

omg if i cant buy one duckyshine 2 before wednesday to arrive connecticut before my sister leaves, ill have to wait 8 months!
any suggestion people ?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> omg if i cant buy one duckyshine 2 before wednesday to arrive connecticut before my sister leaves, ill have to wait 8 months!
> any suggestion people ?


i live in CT as well, i just bought a keyboard from mechanicalkeyboards.com and it showed up in two days for 9 dollars shipping. I know they have shine 2's. Good luck


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> i live in CT as well, i just bought a keyboard from mechanicalkeyboards.com and it showed up in two days for 9 dollars shipping. I know they have shine 2's. Good luck


forgot to mention im looking for blue led color with brown switches


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> forgot to mention im looking for blue led color with brown switches


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=168


----------



## tegstar83

I really like all the good reviews of this key board and will most likley buy one.
Some oversights I see for the price is that it has no USB passthrough or headphone and mic passthrough either.
Shame because of the price range you can find these features with other keyboards.


----------



## LolXDFace

I really wish you could buy wrist rests like the Steelseries 7G ones..


----------



## Peredonov

Any news yet on when restock may happen at Tiger Imports etc? I'm looking for a white LED with brown switches.

Also, what do you guys think about using this?

http://www.pcstore.com.tw/inpad/M11863129.htm

payment options seem dubious...


----------



## lolmont

What is the M edition on the Shine 2's I'm seeing?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> What is the M edition on the Shine 2's I'm seeing?


its is the "mechanical keyboards" logo on the space bar. However, they have said that if you want a normal spacebar you can ask for one. I BELIEVE they said it on facebook. I would shoot them an email if you want to find out.


----------



## dynn

i cant find blue led, brown cherry anywhere dk2009s2, theres only 10 keyless =(

i still waiting qtang to respond me


----------



## dynn

can someone provide a link where i can buy dk shine II full version with blue led and brown/blue cherry switch?

with international shipping


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tegstar83*
> 
> I really like all the good reviews of this key board and will most likley buy one.
> Some oversights I see for the price is that it has no USB passthrough or headphone and mic passthrough either.
> Shame because of the price range you can find these features with other keyboards.


I don't consider those oversights at all. It's a keyboard, it does what it's supposed to do, and very well. NKRO over USB? That's impressive since 6KRO is the USB spec.

Why would you want to add possible distortion/line hum/etc to your mic and headphone lines anyway?


----------



## imsto

try taobao haa


----------



## Riving

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12123

try there, I don't know about the int shipping however, worth a shot


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riving*
> 
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12123
> try there, I don't know about the int shipping however, worth a shot


out of stock =(

mechanicalkeyboards are out of stock too


----------



## tegstar83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> I don't consider those oversights at all. It's a keyboard, it does what it's supposed to do, and very well. NKRO over USB? That's impressive since 6KRO is the USB spec.
> Why would you want to add possible distortion/line hum/etc to your mic and headphone lines anyway?


I see your point actually, I can always use USB over monitor and headphones are long enough to reach the rear sound card.
Just IMO if it doesnt already have it, is it could have had some macro/media keys.

Edit: In terms of NKRO is that with a PS/2 adapter or purley over USB?


----------



## Falknir

I just got my Ducky Shine II, loving the keyboard. Only con is the USB micro-b to USB cable was a little shorter then expected, but that's easily replaceable if need be.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tegstar83*
> 
> I see your point actually, I can always use USB over monitor and headphones are long enough to reach the rear sound card.
> Just IMO if it doesnt already have it, is it could have had some macro/media keys.


They do got some media keys, some are just shared on the F1-F7 keys and some others above the numpad. I guess a couple macro keys would be nice, but can be achieved fairly easily with macro software to make any key, key combination, or button a hotkey.


----------



## Doggman

Ordered a ducky shine II tenkeyless white led back-lit with cherry mx brown switches last night from mechanicalkeyboards.com. Will be for my first build which I have a few pieces for already. I'm excited


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tegstar83*
> 
> I see your point actually, I can always use USB over monitor and headphones are long enough to reach the rear sound card.
> Just IMO if it doesnt already have it, is it could have had some macro/media keys.
> Edit: In terms of NKRO is that with a PS/2 adapter or purley over USB?


Like the other poster said, it does have Fn+media keys, which work well actually. The manual says it will do NKRO over USB just by changing a DIP switch settings. I haven't done it since I see no need to change it from 6KRO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doggman*
> 
> Ordered a ducky shine II tenkeyless white led back-lit with cherry mx brown switches last night from mechanicalkeyboards.com. Will be for my first build which I have a few pieces for already. I'm excited


You should be excited! It's a sweet board!


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I just got my Ducky Shine II, loving the keyboard. Only con is the USB micro-b to USB cable was a little shorter then expected, but that's easily replaceable if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do got some media keys, some are just shared on the F1-F7 keys and some others above the numpad. I guess a couple macro keys would be nice, but can be achieved fairly easily with macro software to make any key, key combination, or button a hotkey.


Dude! You're so right about that damn short USB cable! First thing I had to do was add an extension to it!


----------



## Falknir

Yeah, it proved a bit of a problem when I moved over to the new chassis yesterday and could barely reach the USB ports. I noticed another small issue; one keycap has back-light bleed-through on the side of the key due to a manufacturing defect. I contact mechanicalkeyboards.com about the issue and hopefully they can ship out a singular replacement keycap or some other arrangement can be made.


----------



## doco

my ducky shine II came in, and here are some pictures of the box along with the keyboard. note it came with WASD red keycaps and i changed it.


Spoiler: pictures



front of the box


back of the box




the keyboard itself





i definitely feel a difference going from blue to brown switches. i miss the tactile feel of the blue switches but i did want a quieter mechanical keyboard so it all works out~


----------



## tegstar83

cant find the white with blue switches anywhere in stock right now


----------



## draterrojam

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=165
the tenkeyless one is in


----------



## iatacs19

Patiently waiting for the brown switches with blue or white LEDs to be in stock...


----------



## Doggman

I got my Ducky Shine 2







typing on it right now actually. I have it hooked up to my mac laptop and the only LED that works is the CapsLock button when I press it. I'm assuming this is because these keyboards are not compatible with mac's? The LEDs should work once I get my Windows rig up and running right?

Coming from a first time keyboard purchaser (seriously this is the first keyboard I have ever bought besides the one built into my laptops) and first time mechanical keyboard user, these are my first impressions:
1) loud... hands down it makes noise where as I'm used to zero noise when typing (Mac chiklet style keyboards). I even got the MX Brown switches which are supposed to be quieter but its still quite noisy. I don't have a problem with this but for anyone who has never typed on or laid eyes on a mechanical keyboard you should know this going in... it will make noise bottom line. I knew that going in though and its completely fine for me.. I kinda like it









2) Amazing. Best keyboard I've ever typed on.

3) This thing feels rock solid. Ducky obviously makes quality stuff and I was a little concerned about that considering these are imported from Taiwan. It does not feel light and plasticy but instead it feels heavy and solid. I was skeptical but I am VERY glad I decided to get one.

4) The only LED I can see is the CapsLock one because I'm using this keyboard on a mac right now but that one looks pretty good. Looking forward to lighting up the whole thing when my windows rig is done.

Thats pretty much all I have to say right now (opened the box 30 minutes ago).

Here's some pictures!




























EDIT: Okay its been another 30 minutes and I figured out how to turn on the LEDs. Haha I thought the FN key was bottom left so I was accidentally clicking CTRL instead of FN when I originally tried to turn on the LEDs. Works now and it looks awesome









Here's a picture with the LEDs on!


















And a picture of my rig ATM with the new Ducky










and last but not least NEWEGG BOXES!!







there's an ASUS motherboard and an i5 3570k in that top box


















Haha sorry for posting 100 pictures but pictures are worth 1000 words


----------



## LinkPro

^ Those boxes do contain awesome indeed







Congrats!

The keyboard is sexy. I'll probably look into a while LED Shine in the future as well, even though my rev.1 blue LED is still working flawlessly. I just need the white LED for a future case build project that will start at around next summer when I have some free time. Already had a white LED mouse (Sensei RAW, don't even use it though







).


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tegstar83*
> 
> Shame because of the price range you can find these features with other keyboards.


But only the Duckys have these light-effects


----------



## seres

I ordered mine from Qtan on Ebay, legit seller and tonnes of availability.


----------



## tegstar83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=165
> the tenkeyless one is in


Yeah I want the number keys on it not the tenkeyless version,


----------



## cisys

Are there any better keyboard that is around the shine 2 's price range ?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tegstar83*
> 
> I really like all the good reviews of this key board and will most likley buy one.
> Some oversights I see for the price is that it has no USB passthrough or headphone and mic passthrough either.
> Shame because of the price range you can find these features with other keyboards.


not with LED backlights (afaik) ... if you want LED backlight your options are limited.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> not with LED backlights (afaik) ... if you want LED backlight your options are limited.


Gigabyte Osmium Aivia has about all he wants with USB 2.0 + USB 3.0 hub with mic and headphone pass-through not to mention back-lighting. I like the Ducky cause it's all mechanical and not overcomplicated like some of the other boards (that and the hoard of cables going to and from them).


----------



## Ukkooh

Ordered a Ducky Shine 2 with red LEDs and brown switches yesterday. It was supposed to be a christmas present for myself, but I'm not sure if I can resist the temptation. Let's hope it's worth the price...


----------



## dynn

where i can get shine II with international shipping?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> where i can get shine II with international shipping?


Mechanicalkeyboards.com seem to have international shipping.


----------



## KipH

PC home is good too. I order from them locally. They sometimes do have $20 us shipping to US, and that is a good deal:
pchome.com.tw/english/


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> PC home is good too. I order from them locally. They sometimes do have $20 us shipping to US, and that is a good deal:
> pchome.com.tw/english/


What sucks is, is that none of them are Shine II's (outside of the YOTD ones).


----------



## KipH

ORLY? I am shocked. There are some Shiny IIs in the store near me. I have no problem shipping them but shipping is expensive for me.

Try PCHome .tw and use Google translate. See if they have it


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Ordered a Ducky Shine 2 with red LEDs and brown switches yesterday. It was supposed to be a christmas present for myself, but I'm not sure if I can resist the temptation. Let's hope it's worth the price...


For some reason only the red backlit LEDs are in stock with brown Cherry MX switches.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> For some reason only the red backlit LEDs are in stock with brown Cherry MX switches.


Did Ducky forget they make keyboards or something? Lol. The US really is out of almost everything for Shine II's.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Did Ducky forget they make keyboards or something? Lol. The US really is out of almost everything for Shine II's.


I don't know about US, but Finland is going to get a new batch of Duckys next week.


----------



## jellybeans69

QTans shop , sells trough ebay too, but iirc it's few bucks cheaper trough the webpage. As already mentioned almost any leds/switches available as well as legit seller.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I really want a Ducky Shine II but I bought a Quickfire Rapid a month ago.... How do I justify a new keyboard.... How me out guys =D


----------



## lowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> QTans shop , sells trough ebay too, but iirc it's few bucks cheaper trough the webpage. As already mentioned almost any leds/switches available as well as legit seller.


QTan only has black switches in stock.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

WHERE CAN I BUY ONE OF THESE KEYBOARDS? EVERYONE IS OOS..


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> WHERE CAN I BUY ONE OF THESE KEYBOARDS? EVERYONE IS OOS..


Theres only tenkeyless...

full sized are OOS everywhere until at the end of november, thats all i can say


----------



## Ukkooh

My Shine 2 arrived today and this is the first post I'm typing with. When i first looked at it I was surprised at how small it was and how small the buttons were, but after typing a little bit the button size already started to feel natural. Absolutely love the feel of this keyboard and I have no regrets spending 160€ on it. Also the texture on the buttons is better than expected. My hands sweat alot while gaming and my old keyboard felt very slippery, but I am getting a very good grip on the ducky. This is my first mechanical keyboard and hopefully I don't have to think about upgrading my keyboard anytime soon.


----------



## KipH

I found a company in Hong Kong that seems to have them. I know of them through face book friends and they seem like they know about keyboards. They do know some news before I do even









This is their web page. OC Fever keyboards page

I can only see Dragons with red and brown and no mention of LED. But he messaged me back on Facebook that you can order DS2 in any colour and switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *地獄道*
> YES~ YOU CAN order DUCKY S2 blue LED/MX blue , HK$1050 (USD135) ADD SHIPPING FEE


Let me know how it goes.

Here is his face book: http://www.facebook.com/pages/%E5%9C%B0%E7%8D%84%E9%81%93/124921990891105

I am not associated with him at all, never tried him. Let him know I sent you though, so I can try to get better deals for us and share info with him.


----------



## ripster

That guy has a good rep at theplacethatmustnotbenamed.


----------



## lowtek

Just a heads up, Mechanicalkeyboards.com has restocked on the full-size Shine 2s. Grab one while you can!


----------



## Cillu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowtek*
> 
> Just a heads up, Mechanicalkeyboards.com has restocked on the full-size Shine 2s. Grab one while you can!


Oh my god finally. Purple led with red switches! I've been waiting and in search for this combo for forever!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

My fear is, if i don't buy one soon, there won't be any till even near or after Christmas I feel lol.


----------



## iatacs19

Finally! Got the white LED with brown switches. I was glad they have the non-M edition white LED as well.


----------



## Pandemacia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Finally! Got the white LED with brown switches. I was glad they have the non-M edition white LED as well.


Same !

Finally, Thank God.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Still seriously considering this. Are Cherry Stabilizers really better than Costar?


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Still seriously considering this. Are Cherry Stabilizers really better than Costar?


In my book they are.


----------



## exzacklyright

Can someone enlighten me why duckyshine is the most popular brand on overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cillu*
> 
> Oh my god finally. Purple led with red switches! I've been waiting and in search for this combo for forever!


They look more pink then purple in the picture! LOL. I like purple too but those look way too pink.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=196


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Can someone enlighten me why duckyshine is the most popular brand on overclock?


Because it is awesome.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> All the Shine II's labeled as purple are actually pink


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Guys, I need to convince myself, if I buy a Ducky Shine II it would be a great investment. Hell what am I kidding, I just want another keyboard. Hows the build quality? Will it last me a few years? 5+?

If I where to get it I'm pretty set on browns, tenkey or no? how are you guys liking yours?


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Guys, I need to convince myself, if I buy a Ducky Shine II it would be a great investment. Hell what am I kidding, I just want another keyboard. Hows the build quality? Will it last me a few years? 5+?
> If I where to get it I'm pretty set on browns, tenkey or no? how are you guys liking yours?


It will last you a lifetime. One of the best boards when it comes to build quality.

Do you need the numpad?


----------



## dynn

i ordered mine "ducky shine II blue led blue cherry mx" 4 days ago. they said it takes 10 to 14 days, it will be my first mechanical keyboard


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Guys, I need to convince myself, if I buy a Ducky Shine II it would be a great investment. Hell what am I kidding, I just want another keyboard. Hows the build quality? Will it last me a few years? 5+?
> If I where to get it I'm pretty set on browns, tenkey or no? how are you guys liking yours?


it depends, i dont use num pads, but i prefer the full version


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Guys, I need to convince myself, if I buy a Ducky Shine II it would be a great investment. Hell what am I kidding, I just want another keyboard. Hows the build quality? Will it last me a few years? 5+?
> If I where to get it I'm pretty set on browns, tenkey or no? how are you guys liking yours?


It is hard to say if it lasts for five years or more or not, because it hasn't been on sale for that long. Qualitywise it sure feels like it lasts for more than five years. I have a Ducky shine II with browns and it sure feels like it was worth the investment even though I'm a poor student. It is just fun to wake up knowing I can type on my Ducky soon.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Well, I just bought a QuickFire Rapid no more then 2 months ago and I love it, but I want to give the high quality keyboards a try and I really liked the backlit. I also liked the tenkeyless feature of my board but I feel like if I'm going to spend $150 on a keyboard I might as well get the complete package.

What about the LED backlit, I was set to get white but blue would go better with my battlestation. How are the blues on the eyes? I'll be spending 8+ hours a day using it.

I know I'm asking a lot of questions, thanks guys for taking your time to help me.


----------



## kedaami

We should make this the Ducky Shine II Owners thread.


----------



## exploiteddna

guys im broke and selling my ducky shine 2 White LED brown switch. Its nearly brand new and in the US. ready to ship immediately. $135 shipped

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330870/ducky-shine-2-white-led-non-m-mx-brown-switches/0_30


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> guys im broke and selling my ducky shine 2 White LED brown switch. Its nearly brand new and in the US. ready to ship immediately. $135 shipped
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330870/ducky-shine-2-white-led-non-m-mx-brown-switches/0_30


dangit. i just ordered that exact same thing a couple days ago....


----------



## how2pingu

Ordered blue led with red switches today! My first mechanical keyboard, can't wait to use it.


----------



## avalonmabi

I ordered my first mechanical keyboard too. Thanks for all the info everyone has shared. My Ducky Shine II cherry brown switches with blue LED should be arriving in 2 days.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Hey all after reading a lot about all the different kinds of mechanical keyboards, I am really liking the DS2. I have never tried typing on a mechanical keyboard, but after all my reading I think the brown keys would be best. So, should I buy from MechanicalKeyboards.com or TigerImports.net?


----------



## lowtek

AFAIK, they're the same company. Even when you checkout at Mechanicalkeyboards.com you're paying to Tiger Import's Paypal account. That being said though, I think MKs.com offers flat $9.00 shipping while Tiger Imports doesn't.


----------



## Doggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Guys, I need to convince myself, if I buy a Ducky Shine II it would be a great investment. Hell what am I kidding, I just want another keyboard. Hows the build quality? Will it last me a few years? 5+?
> If I where to get it I'm pretty set on browns, tenkey or no? how are you guys liking yours?


It's worth the coin in my opinion. The build quality is top notch. It's significantly heavier than any other keyboard I've ever picked up. I got the tenkeyless because I have never had a num pad (been on laptops my whole life) and haven't regretted it at all. As for the LEDs being too bright for 8+ hours a day, you can adjust the brightness and even turn them off if they did start to bother you.

I would recommend this keyboard to anyone.


----------



## efficacy

I just recently discovered the DS2's, does anyone know when they restock on mechanicalkeyboards.com and/or tigerimports.com? I really want one of those blue LED backlit TKL keyboards with browns. :x Not sure if I can justify spending that much money though, I keep telling myself I'm going to stop spending. ~o~


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Ordering one next month for a Christmas gift to myself. Going to try and get the MX cherry browns with White LED, hopefully they stay in stock. Thanks guys.

Atm I'm keyboardless using my old membrane keyboard because I had to RMA my Quickfire Rapid... I'm pretty sad right now.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> I just recently discovered the DS2's, does anyone know when they restock on mechanicalkeyboards.com and/or tigerimports.com? I really want one of those blue LED backlit TKL keyboards with browns. :x Not sure if I can justify spending that much money though, I keep telling myself I'm going to stop spending. ~o~


I am glad I ordered when I did. I got one of the last of the blue LED with brown keys I think. Sorry!


----------



## dynn

today is the 7th day that i ordered my ducky dk9008 shine 2 blue led with blue switches, i cant wait longer!!


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> I am glad I ordered when I did. I got one of the last of the blue LED with brown keys I think. Sorry!


IT WAS YOU! I'm just kidding, it's perfectly fine, totally is making me think more carefully about this purchase. :\ I'm considering selling my current mech keyboard so that I feel a little less bad about myself in case I do decide to go for the LEDs- ahem, I mean brown switches. I am currently using red switches and have been pining after more clicky switches. I do have an unhealthy obsession with blue LEDs on technology though; I own the Steelseries Siberia v2 Frost Blue headset and its pulsing LED's are delightful.


----------



## Comp4k

Just recieved mine, I think I'm in love......


----------



## how2pingu

Received mine today. Love it love it love it! Just perfect, never typed on a keyboard this amazing before.


----------



## Comp4k

I find the shift,backspace, and enter key rather mushy, but otherwise I love everything else about it. Definite well worth the money!


----------



## how2pingu

I can kind of tell what people mean about those keys being mushy, but it doesn't bother me at all. They're still just as easy to press and feel great.


----------



## efficacy

What switches did you guys get? (Curious!)


----------



## how2pingu

Reds. c:


----------



## Comp4k

Browns.


----------



## avalonmabi

I'm getting mine today. I can't wait for the fedex guy to arrive.


----------



## kedaami

Blues.


----------



## avalonmabi

Noob question but just got my new ducky shine II, how do I know if then sent me the correct switches. I ordered brown and this is my first mechanical keyboard so I can't tell the difference. I don't see it in the packaging what type of switches they sent me.


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avalonmabi*
> 
> Noob question but just got my new ducky shine II, how do I know if then sent me the correct switches. I ordered brown and this is my first mechanical keyboard so I can't tell the difference. I don't see it in the packaging what type of switches they sent me.


Take out one of the keys with the included keycap puller









Or look on top of the box.


----------



## avalonmabi

I guess I was to excited opening the box and using the keyboard I did not notice the picture of the brown cherry switch on the side of the box. lol.


----------



## exzacklyright

Why didn't they just include an RGB led and allow us customize the colors?


----------



## scotttarlow

my guess is because of two things. Power consumption of the board and not enough space on the board in general.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Why didn't they just include an RGB led and allow us customize the colors?


The MX Switches only allow for 2 pin LEDs, therefore RGB LEDs would not work because they have three pins


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense*
> 
> The MX Switches only allow for 2 pin LEDs, therefore RGB LEDs would not work because they have three pins


Not all...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=10x%205mm%20RGB%20Slow%20Color%20Change%20LED%20Free%20Resistors&_itemId=290410310805

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5MM-RGB-LEDs-Diode-2-pins-Fast-Flash/624770527.html


----------



## jg0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> I find the shift,backspace, and enter key rather mushy, but otherwise I love everything else about it. Definite well worth the money!


Yes, ALL of the larger keys, including the space bar, have a slighty MUSHY feel to them. I suspect it is from whatever method they used to 'stabilize' those wider keys. (I recall reading somewhere how their stabilization technique was something they were boasting about, so they definitely did something different there.)

I bought three Ducky Shine II's with Cherry BLUEs (different led colors), and one Ducky Shine II with Cherry Reds. It is more noticeable on the blues, but noticeable nontheless on all of them. For comparison, I also have cherry blue & brown keyboards from DAS, DECK, XARMOR. and CoolerMaster and none of those have the same 'mush' factor on their wider keys.

I haven't yanked the keys yet, but I wonder if the removal of the 'stabilizer' is possible. While it may serve a good purpose on the spacebar, on the other keys, it is probably not needed. Truthfully, it bothers me most on the BACKSPACE key, since the rest I rarely need to multitap.

Anyone up to experiment?


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jg0001*
> 
> Yes, ALL of the larger keys, including the space bar, have a slighty MUSHY feel to them. I suspect it is from whatever method they used to 'stabilize' those wider keys. (I recall reading somewhere how their stabilization technique was something they were boasting about, so they definitely did something different there.)
> I bought three Ducky Shine II's with Cherry BLUEs (different led colors), and one Ducky Shine II with Cherry Reds. It is more noticeable on the blues, but noticeable nontheless on all of them. For comparison, I also have cherry blue & brown keyboards from DAS, DECK, XARMOR. and CoolerMaster and none of those have the same 'mush' factor on their wider keys.
> I haven't yanked the keys yet, but I wonder if the removal of the 'stabilizer' is possible. While it may serve a good purpose on the spacebar, on the other keys, it is probably not needed. Truthfully, it bothers me most on the BACKSPACE key, since the rest I rarely need to multitap.
> Anyone up to experiment?


Is this "mushy" feel on your blue's similar to how reds feel? I'm having a hard time imagining what "mushy" keys feel like hahaha.


----------



## jg0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> Is this "mushy" feel on your blue's similar to how reds feel? I'm having a hard time imagining what "mushy" keys feel like hahaha.


On the wider keys, they don't bottom out the same as the regular keys... they also don't 'feel' as if they spring back as swiftly. The reds are softer than the blues to begin with (and don't have any click point), so it's less noticeable. On the blues, after you pass the click point, it just feels like something else is resisting the key press as you get towards bottoming out. I can only guess that that is the stabilizer 'piece' doing it's thing. It just makes those particular keys feel less 'snappy', but again, since the reds don't snap to begin with, it's less noticeable on those.

If you have a Ducky Shine II, the 'mush' factor can be very evident -- you'll know when you are pressing a wider key because it will feel & sound a little different. On the other brands I own, I don't sense any difference from the regular keys to the wider keys. I understand that a stabilizer (or second, dummy switch) is often used for the spacebar, but I don't get why one would be needed on every slightly wider key.

After owning these about a month now, it bothers me less. Perhaps they wore in a bit or perhaps I'm just not as jarred any more by the difference.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jg0001*
> 
> On the wider keys, they don't bottom out the same as the regular keys... they also don't 'feel' as if they spring back as swiftly. The reds are softer than the blues to begin with (and don't have any click point), so it's less noticeable. On the blues, after you pass the click point, it just feels like something else is resisting the key press as you get towards bottoming out. I can only guess that that is the stabilizer 'piece' doing it's thing. It just makes those particular keys feel less 'snappy', but again, since the reds don't snap to begin with, it's less noticeable on those.
> If you have a Ducky Shine II, the 'mush' factor can be very evident -- you'll know when you are pressing a wider key because it will feel & sound a little different. On the other brands I own, I don't sense any difference from the regular keys to the wider keys. I understand that a stabilizer (or second, dummy switch) is often used for the spacebar, but I don't get why one would be needed on every slightly wider key.
> After owning these about a month now, it bothers me less. Perhaps they wore in a bit or perhaps I'm just not as jarred any more by the difference.


Thanks for explaining! I think keyboards wear in, I had to RMA my Rosewill and I got a new one in return, and those keys definitely required a little more force to press, were a little stiffer. I'm trying to get a Ducky with Browns but I have no idea when they restock


----------



## KipH

Remember that some boards try to address this feel issue by putting stiffer springs or even different colour switches on those bigger keys. If the Mushies are too bad for you, why not get some stronger springs and do a swap? Find the Rippmeter and get the spring that feels right for you.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, how long does shipping usually take? I want to order one and wrap it so I can open it Christmas morning =D (don't judge me)


----------



## how2pingu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, how long does shipping usually take? I want to order one and wrap it so I can open it Christmas morning =D (don't judge me)


I got mine in 3 days from MechanicalKeyboards.com with standard shipping. I live in NJ though, so it may differ for you.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *how2pingu*
> 
> I got mine in 3 days from MechanicalKeyboards.com with standard shipping. I live in NJ though, so it may differ for you.


Okay thanks, nothing is really in stock right now so I guess I'll have to wait


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jg0001*
> 
> Yes, ALL of the larger keys, including the space bar, have a slighty MUSHY feel to them. I suspect it is from whatever method they used to 'stabilize' those wider keys. (I recall reading somewhere how their stabilization technique was something they were boasting about, so they definitely did something different there.)
> Truthfully, it bothers me most on the BACKSPACE key, since the rest I rarely need to multitap.
> Anyone up to experiment?


I pulled the keycaps on the backspace and the space bar. The spacebar actually doesn't bother me as it doesn't have nearly the mush factor the shift, enter and backspace have (my three most commonly use wide keys)

This is what they look like:




It is those black "switches" that create the mushy factor.

Edit, I just removed the black switches and they are the ones causing the mushiness. However, I don't know how to take the keyboard completely apart to remove the metal stablizing bar that connects both the black switches.

Here is a picture of after the black switch removal


Do note, the key does become a bit wobbly since it only has 1 point of support. I left myspacebar one intact because it is too wide to have only 1 point of support.

Maybe these black switches are swappable with brown switches? Does anyone know how to take apart this keyboard? I don't want the metal bar sliding around.


----------



## hartofwave

Any news on a UK/ Nordic layout?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> I pulled the keycaps on the backspace and the space bar. The spacebar actually doesn't bother me as it doesn't have nearly the mush factor the shift, enter and backspace have (my three most commonly use wide keys)
> This is what they look like:
> 
> 
> It is those black "switches" that create the mushy factor.
> Edit, I just removed the black switches and they are the ones causing the mushiness. However, I don't know how to take the keyboard completely apart to remove the metal stablizing bar that connects both the black switches.
> Here is a picture of after the black switch removal
> 
> Do note, the key does become a bit wobbly since it only has 1 point of support. I left myspacebar one intact because it is too wide to have only 1 point of support.
> Maybe these black switches are swappable with brown switches? Does anyone know how to take apart this keyboard? I don't want the metal bar sliding around.


It would seem to me that adding brown switches in place where the black ones were would make the key require *much* more pressure to press. Way to be a guinea pig though...


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skerlnik*
> 
> It would seem to me that adding brown switches in place where the black ones were would make the key require *much* more pressure to press. Way to be a guinea pig though...


That's true, I think the removal of the metal bar would fix it. Now to figure out how to get there.....


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> That's true, I think the removal of the metal bar would fix it. Now to figure out how to get there.....


Any idea how other keyboards stabilize the keys? Seems like maybe Ducky's are the only ones with the black switches in addition to the brown ones?


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> Any idea how other keyboards stabilize the keys? Seems like maybe Ducky's are the only ones with the black switches in addition to the brown ones?


Springs.


----------



## ripster

Here is what wire stabilized keyboards look like.

Cherry MX Key Pulling Guide.


----------



## SquallPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hartofwave*
> 
> Any news on a UK/ Nordic layout?


UK layout already out on many UK stores, bitech.net and overclock3d.net had both UK layouts for review in their site. Ducky facebook has a list of the UK retailers I think, you just have to look around their page. The nordic layout is at sale on panvision.com but they have only few combinations of Led/Switches, for example you can only have white backlight and brown keys in the nordic layout.


----------



## digglez

I recently bought a Logitech G710+ as my first mechanical keyboard. I was so impressed that I had to get an additional mech for the office. I managed to get a great deal on a Ducky Shine II with brown switches from a OCN seller. The quality of the Ducky puts the Logitech to shame! So much so, that I am pretty much set on returning the G710+ all together. The macro keys and MM keys are nice, but it just feels cheap next to the Ducky. I hope this helps any mech keyboard nubs like myself trying to decide on which keyboard to go with.


----------



## Pandemacia

Just received my Ducky Shine II (White led, brown switches) Man it is beautiful... It cost me over 200$ to get it, but I don't regret it one second. It is so small compared to my old Alienware keyboard! Like 2x times smaller.

I have two quick questions, how do you keep it clean? What stuff do you use to clean the keys, etc etc.

And should I consider the Wrist rest from Mechanicalkeyboard.com or do you guys use any other Wrist rest?


----------



## Skerlnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandemacia*
> 
> Just received my Ducky Shine II (White led, brown switches) Man it is beautiful... It cost me over 200$ to get it, but I don't regret it one second. It is so small compared to my old Alienware keyboard! Like 2x times smaller.
> I have two quick questions, how do you keep it clean? What stuff do you use to clean the keys, etc etc.
> And should I consider the Wrist rest from Mechanicalkeyboard.com or do you guys use any other Wrist rest?


Just use pressurized air to blow out debris from between the keys, and if your keys are sticky-- shame on you!









Seriously though, you can just use those office cleaning wipes, or like the Lysol/Clorox wipes, or Windex on a rag to clean the key caps. They're just plastic.

If your wrist is uncomfortable, maybe get a rest? Haven't used the one from Mechanicalkeyboard.com, but they're all mostly just floppy, jelly, squishy feeling things. Find one that fits under your wrists.


----------



## jg0001

Hey Comp4K...
thanks for doing that and checking on the stabilization method.

Did those black stabilizers just pop out? Could they easily be put back in?

If it's not a permanent change, then I'll definitely be yanking them on my keyboards.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jg0001*
> 
> Hey Comp4K...
> thanks for doing that and checking on the stabilization method.
> Did those black stabilizers just pop out? Could they easily be put back in?
> If it's not a permanent change, then I'll definitely be yanking them on my keyboards.


The black switches come fairly easily, as they are slid onto the metal stabilizing bar.

However, it is very difficult to put them back in since the metal bar is below the metal plate and not easily accessible. It definitely isn't a permanent change- as long as you know how to take the keyboard completely apart - I don't.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Anyone know when the TKL browns with white LED will be back in stock?

Also does anyone have a picture with blank keycaps? Wondering if the LED shine still shows.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Anyone know when the TKL browns with white LED will be back in stock?
> Also does anyone have a picture with blank keycaps? Wondering if the LED shine still shows.


Blank key caps will not let any light through unless you get clear ones. Blanks are just solid color ones and do not have the cut-out for light to shine through. Since each key is individually lit, there will only be minimal light bleed around the edges of each key.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Blank key caps will not let any light through unless you get clear ones. Blanks are just solid color ones and do not have the cut-out for light to shine through. Since each key is individually lit, there will only be minimal light bleed around the edges of each key.


Thanks for answer my LED question, I had a feeling light wouldn't seep through the keycaps, I'm guessing the same goes for around the keycaps like the K60 which I'm not too fond of. My Sister keeps talking me out of the keyboard since I already own a QFR but I keep telling her I need a new one haha. Hoping they get stocked in a week.


----------



## Singledigit

Hey, I was wondering what the difference between the Ducky White-on-White pbt keycaps vs White "Otaku. They both seem like they are blank white keycaps. Is there a differnce?

White "Otaku":
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=138

White-on-White:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139


----------



## exzacklyright

Just ordered mine. Brown keys / TKL / blue led. Hopefully I'll like it


----------



## barkinos98

soon to order:

white backlight/ full size/ MX blues







i loved my friend's BlackWidow, hopefully this will be even better.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> soon to order:
> white backlight/ full size/ MX blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved my friend's BlackWidow, hopefully this will be even better.


If you loved the BlackWidow, you will be blown away by the quality of the Ducky. Everything feels so solid about this keyboard. I didn't like how the BlackWidow was glossy, I much prefer matte keyboards to avoid all those smudges and scratches on the gloss coat.

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> If you loved the BlackWidow, you will be blown away by the quality of the Ducky. Everything feels so solid about this keyboard. I didn't like how the BlackWidow was glossy, I much prefer matte keyboards to avoid all those smudges and scratches on the gloss coat.
> Let us know how you like it!


the feeling took me away, i was searching for backlit keyboards with MX blues. it was either this or the blackwidow, and lots said the ducky+ i prefer white backlight for keyboards, makes it clear.


----------



## avalonmabi

Granted its my first mechanical keyboard but I love my ducky shine II brown keys with Blue LED.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avalonmabi*
> 
> Granted its my first mechanical keyboard but I love my ducky shine II brown keys with Blue LED.


Just ordered the same thing and it'll be my first as well


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Just ordered mine. Brown keys / TKL / blue led. Hopefully I'll like it


That's the one I want







Where did you order yours from?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> That's the one I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order yours from?


from the mechanical keyboards website on friday. I think it went out of stock right after I ordered.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> from the mechanical keyboards website on friday. I think it went out of stock right after I ordered.


Facepalm, wah. I've been refreshing every day for the last week haha. Ah well, I guess I'll just have to keep it up.


----------



## dynn

its been 17 days since i ordered ducky shine II in mechanical keyboards, and im getting worried about it, it was shipped to mexico, its normal that it takes so long time?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> its been 17 days since i ordered ducky shine II in mechanical keyboards, and im getting worried about it, it was shipped to mexico, its normal that it takes so long time?


uh oh ^_^. I was hoping it'd take 3 days :[ I leave in a week.


----------



## Comp4k

Have you checked out tigerimports? That's where I bought mine from.


----------



## avalonmabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> uh oh ^_^. I was hoping it'd take 3 days :[ I leave in a week.


Mine arrived after 5 business days. Most companies have tracking numbers that you should be able to track and they usually give a good estimated time for the arrival of the shipment.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> its been 17 days since i ordered ducky shine II in mechanical keyboards, and im getting worried about it, it was shipped to mexico, its normal that it takes so long time?


I ordered on friday and got it the next wednesday.


----------



## Comp4k

Maybe customs?


----------



## King Nikon

Just wanted to let everyone know that
http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=117
and
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=shine+ii
got new shipments today!

I picked up a full size green back-lit ducky 2! My first mechanical keyboard and I can't wait, it's gonna look awesome with my Razer Taipan (blah blah positive and negative accerlation, I can't tell at the DPI I run it at lol) but at the same time I'm also sad I'll lose my Logitech and it's screen. I've had it for so many years now...


----------



## All3n

Use your old gear as part of a standby machine!


----------



## penguinz

Any reason to order from TigerImports.net instead of MechanicalKeyboards.com? The difference in price after shipping is $0.20.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Any reason to order from TigerImports.net instead of MechanicalKeyboards.com? The difference in price after shipping is $0.20.


I think TigerImports has faster shipping, I accidentally ordered from mechanicalkeyboards.com because I thought shipping was cheaper. Oops.


----------



## King Nikon

It was actually cheaper for me to order from Mechanical Keyboards by $3 after counting shipping. I probably live closer to the warehouse.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Any reason to order from TigerImports.net instead of MechanicalKeyboards.com? The difference in price after shipping is $0.20.


NO difference, I think I read somewhere that they are actually the same company? lol idk.


----------



## Yamuda

Yes, TigerImports and MechanicalKeyboards are the same exact company. Or well, MechanicalKeyboards is a branch of TigerImports, but technically still the same company, just focuses only on mechanical keyboards


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I just hope there is going to be a shipment after Christmas time because I'm still not sure if I'm getting a Trigger as a present or not. Even so, I still REALLY want to buy one of these.


----------



## N0rthstar

Hi all,

Just received my MX Brown with Blue LED and MX Blue with White LED today from Vendio, Qiunan Tang has had another shipment last week I expect as he had most things in stock again last week:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-2-mechanical-/lid=33078597

Good option for any European based buyers.

I did have to pay taxes on the package, as I ordered 2 at the same time, but usually he is able to ship it under the tax radar









They are still packed and waiting for me, can't wait to finish work and try them out!


----------



## exzacklyright

Looks like they got another shipment in.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=168


----------



## Trojita

I can't decide which color I want to get









What is better on the eyes in the dark?


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> I can't decide which color I want to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is better on the eyes in the dark?


Low intesnity lights are easier on the eyes. Red is pretty easy on the eyes, but keep in mind you can lower the brightness so it isn't too blinding.


----------



## dynn

today is the 21th day that i ordered my ducky shine 2 from mechanical keyboards, and it still in somewhere from miami since 1 dic.
Destination to Mexico...


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> today is the 21th day that i ordered my ducky shine 2 from mechanical keyboards, and it still in somewhere from miami since 1 dic.
> Destination to Mexico...


Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## Yamuda

Yeah, if you go to their Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/MechanicalKeyboards) they are pretty good at responding on there in a timely manner.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Well my birthday finally arrived and I was allowed to open and start using my present, a Shine 2 with blue LED and brown keys. I have to say it has been a bit difficult adjusting. I was using a Logitech Illuminated for about 4 years and was very accustomed to the laptop style keys. Also, the Ducky seems a bit more cramped, and I suspect my hands will take some time to adjust.

However, I do really enjoy the feel of the keys themselves. And the blue leds are beoootiful.

I don't like whatever was done to some of the larger keys to stabilize them, as they lose the feel of the browns. They feel stiffer and as others have said, mushy. I may just try to remove the stabilization on the left shift key as I use that one the most.

edit: hmm I am not sure how to remove the shift key. The key remover that came with the ducky doesn't seem to latch on to it very well. Maybe I just need to put a bit more force on it but I was afraid of scratching it.


----------



## Ergates

Got mine two weeks ago, here in the UK. I ordered a keyboard with blue switches and white LEDs. Chuffed as anything!!!


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> Well my birthday finally arrived and I was allowed to open and start using my present, a Shine 2 with blue LED and brown keys. I have to say it has been a bit difficult adjusting. I was using a Logitech Illuminated for about 4 years and was very accustomed to the laptop style keys. Also, the Ducky seems a bit more cramped, and I suspect my hands will take some time to adjust.
> However, I do really enjoy the feel of the keys themselves. And the blue leds are beoootiful.
> I don't like whatever was done to some of the larger keys to stabilize them, as they lose the feel of the browns. They feel stiffer and as others have said, mushy. I may just try to remove the stabilization on the left shift key as I use that one the most.
> edit: hmm I am not sure how to remove the shift key. The key remover that came with the ducky doesn't seem to latch on to it very well. Maybe I just need to put a bit more force on it but I was afraid of scratching it.


The larger keys have 3 hold points, so start from an edge, then you will be able to lift the key easier.


----------



## Trojita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Low intesnity lights are easier on the eyes. Red is pretty easy on the eyes, but keep in mind you can lower the brightness so it isn't too blinding.


It's less of a need to not be blinded with them, but for them not to do a light show in my room. I live in a Studio so any kind of bright light on the light spectrum scale lights up my room. It's not 100% necessity because the lights can be turned off, but it would be nice to be worried about turning the lights off before I hop into bed.

Unless the lights are so bright they would show up at night anyway?

So I basically have to decide between Red and Green. Red would be better to not have any light bother me in the dark? I know Blue and White disrupt my sleeping.


----------



## exzacklyright

I just got mine today







I'm not sure about the shift keys either. Kind of mushy?

Also wish the cord was a bit longer. I don't know if my desk is stable either since it wobbles a bit when I type too.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I just got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the shift keys either. Kind of mushy?
> Also wish the cord was a bit longer. I don't know if my desk is stable either since it wobbles a bit when I type too.


Mine is rock solid. Try putting it on different surfaces to see!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> Mine is rock solid. Try putting it on different surfaces to see!


Same here. I'm not sure that a different surface will matter, since the keyboard has such a solid build to it I doubt it will show any twisting.


----------



## efficacy

Just got mine! TKL with blue LEDs and brown switches. I love it! Feels a lot weirder because I've been used to reds, so these keys are a little stiffer than I'm used to. The blue LEDs look more purple to me than blue, I don't know if anyone else sees that. They come out more blue in photos though. A little harsh on the eyes IMO, especially if you turn the intensity up.







I keep mine at 60%-70% because they distract me if they're any higher. The settings are really nifty. I don't really notice the mushy feel of the larger keys, maybe the left shift key, but the spacebar and backspace key don't really give me much issue; once again, I think this is because I'm used to using red switches...

Hope everyone else loves their keyboard!!


----------



## All3n




----------



## Trojita

So I ended up ordering the Ducky Shine 2 Tenkeyless Green LED Backlit Brown MX Cherry Mechanical Keyboard.

I hope I made the right decision on all those counts. Mainly getting the Tenkeyless insteaed of a standard keyboard layout, going with the Green backlight, and getting the Brown Switches.

This will be my first mechanical keyboard. I'm coming from using a Logitech G15 rev. 2


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Eatfoodnow

I'm thinking about possibly getting a ducky shine II soonish, and I was thinking about getting the yellow-backlit one with cherry mx blues. However, it seems like almost nobody else is getting the yellow-backlit one, is it just an unpopular color or is there something bad about it? Does anybody have a yellow-backlit one?


----------



## how2pingu

I think it's just an unpopular color. I doubt there's anything wrong with it. Don't take my word for it, but I'd imagine yellow could be a bit hard on the eyes, being so bright and all. If that's what floats your boat though, go for it. I love my Shine II.


----------



## All3n

I took a chance on it and love it. (Yellow back-light)

It's nice to buck the trend of the blue LEDs. I have some yellow LEDs on the way to swap the ones out of my Deathadder and possibly the power switch on my tower.

They are very easy on the eyes, I just use them on the lowest setting, it's just enough to make the letters illuminate without looking "lit-up".
Yellow and possibly green are your two best colours to reduce eyestrain IMO.

It's kind of a warm yellow that has a bit of a vintage vibe to it, looks great in real life. It's not a bling or "flashy" colour, on the other hand you might not tire of it as quickly as some of the more bold colours.

Believe me, I know what you are going through, I _had_ to have blue LEDs (because it's easy to coordinate) and ordered the yellow pretty much by mistake. I realized my error shortly after and decided to let it slide. Glad I did.


----------



## Eatfoodnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> I took a chance on it and love it. (Yellow back-light)
> It's nice to buck the trend of the blue LEDs. I have some yellow LEDs on the way to swap the ones out of my Deathadder and possibly the power switch on my tower.
> They are very easy on the eyes, I just use them on the lowest setting, it's just enough to make the letters illuminate without looking "lit-up".
> Yellow and possibly green are your two best colours to reduce eyestrain IMO.
> It's kind of a warm yellow that has a bit of a vintage vibe to it, looks great in real life. It's not a bling or "flashy" colour, on the other hand you might not tire of it as quickly as some of the more bold colours.
> Believe me, I know what you are going through, I _had_ to have blue LEDs (because it's easy to coordinate) and ordered the yellow pretty much by mistake. I realized my error shortly after and decided to let it slide. Glad I did.


Thanks! I think that settles it then, yellow LEDs it'll be









I wanted something unique looking, but I was worrying that yellow might be garish and straining. I'm going to be using the keyboard for a long time, so I want something I won't get tired of. Yellow is too cool of a color to pass up


----------



## twilightsamus

Considering buying this keyboard. I had a few questions that maybe you guys can help me with.

Currently, the brown switch, white LED, and fullsize (with tenkey) combination is out of stock everywhere I've checked. Is there a way to know when it'll be back in stock? I might come around for a different LED but a few of the brown switch + fullsize combinations are out of stock anyways.

Secondly, is there the possibility of the price dropping at all within the next few months? (Not make or break for me, I just have time to spare)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I'm waiting for the RED LED,BLUE SWITCHES to come back in stock. I really want to switch to blues. I want clickity clickity


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

i really dislike blue switches my next keyboard will most likely be either red, brown or blacks, the feeling is alright but there sooo loud, i thought i would like the clicky noise at first as well but trust me they get annoying as hell especially when playing at night


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilencedsTomasz*
> 
> i really dislike blue switches my next keyboard will most likely be either red, brown or blacks, the feeling is alright but there sooo loud, i thought i would like the clicky noise at first as well but trust me they get annoying as hell especially when playing at night


I just thought about it now too since its 1 AM here. haha. Which keys would have the same feedback as the blues but without the clicky sound.


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

browns and whites imo would be the closest to blues without the sounds, i've tried red and they feel very nice, what ive found is that blues are terrible for double tapping, so when playing sc2 where you have to double tap your control groups for the camera to go to that position, its a massive difference from my friends red switches, blues are good for typing but when you whaling on ur keys, not so good.

here's a guide to the key switches http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

its very good i wish i had read that before buying my keyboard, it explains how each switch works along with .gifs that illustrate how each keystroke works
but my advice go out to a local store and ask if u can try them out







because they all feel different and what it come down to is personal preference.

one more thing all mechanical keyboards are noisy to some extent


----------



## InsideJob

Why aren't you guys representing OCN with your shine 2's!?!

http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html

Edit: once their back in stock (unless you don't NEED led's then you could go with the original OCN ducky's for $90.00 right now)


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Why aren't you guys representing OCN with your shine 2's!?!
> http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html
> Edit: once their back in stock (unless you don't NEED led's then you could go with the original OCN ducky's for $90.00 right now)


Because that is a shine 1 not shine 2.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilencedsTomasz*
> 
> browns and whites imo would be the closest to blues without the sounds, i've tried red and they feel very nice, what ive found is that blues are terrible for double tapping, so when playing sc2 where you have to double tap your control groups for the camera to go to that position, its a massive difference from my friends red switches, blues are good for typing but when you whaling on ur keys, not so good.
> here's a guide to the key switches http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
> its very good i wish i had read that before buying my keyboard, it explains how each switch works along with .gifs that illustrate how each keystroke works
> but my advice go out to a local store and ask if u can try them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they all feel different and what it come down to is personal preference.
> one more thing all mechanical keyboards are noisy to some extent


Yeah I think im going with the browns. I have the blacks(6Gv2) now and I've been using them for over 2 years. Although I love this keyboard, the old lycosa mirror on my other is on its last leg. I'd also appreciate a bit lighter keys, the blacks really do feel heavy. I play FPS and after about 3 hours of gaming your hands kinda get fatigued.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Because that is a shine 1 not shine 2.


Ahh, my bad









We'll have OCN edition shine 2's soon enough


----------



## Trojita

Do all the Shine 2's come with a set of Red WASD keys? Or do I need to buy a set?


----------



## lowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> Do all the Shine 2's come with a set of Red WASD keys? Or do I need to buy a set?


They all come with the WASD keycaps and key puller. I kind of wish it also had the nice velvet bag that the original Ducky Shine came with, but that's a minor complaint.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Anyone have an idea when they regularly go back in stock?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Ahh, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have OCN edition shine 2's soon enough


Id buy one asap if they had one.


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Anyone have an idea when they regularly go back in stock?


I would just keep up with their FB. It really all depends on Ducky...

https://www.facebook.com/MechanicalKeyboards?fref=ts&filter=1


----------



## teamrushpntball

Question for anyone here that has a Shine 2, what color is the key lettering? Namely I can't find a picture that really shows if the key lettering matches the LEDs or if that is just the LEDs being on in every picture altering their appearance.

Thanks

And another question, how do the replacement PBT keycaps look with the back lighting?

Namely thinking about getting - PBT Cherry Keycap Side Print
to go on - Ducky Shine II MX Brown White LED


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Question for anyone here that has a Shine 2, what color is the key lettering? Namely I can't find a picture that really shows if the key lettering matches the LEDs or if that is just the LEDs being on in every picture altering their appearance.
> Thanks
> And another question, how do the replacement PBT keycaps look with the back lighting?
> Namely thinking about getting - PBT Cherry Keycap Side Print
> to go on - Ducky Shine II MX Brown White LED


With the back lighting off the key lettering is white. Not sure what replacement key caps would be like as I have had my keyboard less than a week.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Thanks for that info, and yeah looks like the keycaps will be opaque unless they are designed for backlighting.


----------



## Emilml

Just ordered a Ducky DK-9087 Shine II with Browns and Blue LED's super excited, Christmas is coming late this year!


----------



## Tatakai All

How is everyone liking their Ducky Shine v2? Just curious since I have an original Shine OCN version (mx blue) and a 9008-G2 OCN version (mx brown).


----------



## zflamewing

I've had mine since Saturday the 22nd and I'm loving it so far. At work I miss it already. my scissor switch isn't as bad as rubber domed thought. I had to use a team mate's desk for a second and cringed typing on their keyboard.


----------



## dynn

Just received my ducky shine II after a long wait for 1 month and 3 days, box looks a little damage, ill take a pictures when i open it


----------



## All3n

Hopefully the box is in a bigger box.


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> Hopefully the box is in a bigger box.


yeah keyboard is fine, and i have to say its beautifule.

The keyboard is really heavy, the only bad thing its the cable (is too short). anything else its fine


----------



## All3n

Ya fortunately I had an USB extension cable and/or dock when mine first arrived, as the tower was on the floor.

My setup is changed around a little bit now with the tower on the desktop, so the cable length is more appropriate.


----------



## tegstar83

I still wish this keyboard had 4 or 5 macro buttons on the left side like the black widow keyboards.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Loving mine, I just want to type and type and type and type and hear the clickity clicks of my clicky blues!







Gaming on it feels so different coming from black switches since there was no feedback.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> yeah keyboard is fine, and i have to say its beautifule.
> The keyboard is really heavy, the only bad thing its the cable (is too short). anything else its fine


That's the nature of quality mechanical keyboards. You could kill a troll by bashing them on the head with one.


----------



## exzacklyright

I have to put a paper towel under my keyboard because my desk is crooked rofl. It balances it out.


----------



## EarlZ

Why didnt they add an audio/usb passthrough for this


----------



## All3n

I hear ya, audio and USB would be nice but in my case it was not needed with hubs available etc. So I decided not to make it a factor in my buying decision.
In reality I don't think I want anything tethered to the keyboard because I have a hub so close. Also the headphone jack in the keyboard is not an ideal location anyways. (My tower is on the left with a jack, wire comes out of left side of headset and is 12' long.)

For a compact or business machine, audio and 1 or 2 USB jacks would be nice if you don't want the clutter or have no access to front panel audio.


----------



## Trojita

So I got my Ducky Shine II Green LED Brown MX Switches Tenkeyless keyboard. I only got to use it for a little bit.

The thing seems to be quality work. The Green backlight is nice.

The button placement and spacial ability around the WASD keys seems a bit weird. It seemed like I couldn't quite reach the T Key easily. The FN Key seems to be in a weird place. I miss my horizontal vertically placed enter key that I'd sometimes use with my right hand thumb while using the mouse.

I seem to bottom out way too much when typing, I'll have to get used to using a brown switch mechanical keyboard, I'm too used to membrane keyboards.


----------



## Fuzzysham

I had the original with blue LED's and brown switches and upgraded for the sole fact that the new version remembers the LED status after reboot. I went with red LED's and blue switches. It's good but I just ordered another shine, this time like my old one with blue LED's and brown switches.

Haven't read the entire thread but it should be noted that the optional palm rest is really great. It is the best palm rest I have ever used on a keyboard.


----------



## twilightsamus

The brown switch/white LED combos restocked at Tiger and MK a few hours ago for those interested.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twilightsamus*
> 
> The brown switch/white LED combos restocked at Tiger and MK a few hours ago for those interested.


Just ordered mine ~20 minutes ago. Had been using the wife's facebook to keep track of their shipment of them


----------



## ZeekAran

I got my Ducky Shine II for the holidays, and I'm wondering if there's a way I can change the email button to open up whatever I want, instead of my email. Specifically, since it lacks (for some bloody reason) a media button, I'd like it to open foobar2000. Any suggestions on how to do this?

I've tried keytweak and it didn't work. I tried putting foobar in the directory of Outlook (which I don't use) and playing with renaming things, and that didn't work.

It's really weird that this keyboard has pause/play, stop, skip forward, skip backward, but not "open up the program that these affect".

Otherwise, my purple Ducky is the most perfect thing I've ever typed on.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeekAran*
> 
> I got my Ducky Shine II for the holidays, and I'm wondering if there's a way I can change the email button to open up whatever I want, instead of my email. Specifically, since it lacks (for some bloody reason) a media button, I'd like it to open foobar2000. Any suggestions on how to do this?
> I've tried keytweak and it didn't work. I tried putting foobar in the directory of Outlook (which I don't use) and playing with renaming things, and that didn't work.
> It's really weird that this keyboard has pause/play, stop, skip forward, skip backward, but not "open up the program that these affect".
> Otherwise, my purple Ducky is the most perfect thing I've ever typed on.


Tried remap with sharpkeys? Or maybe microsoft keyboard layout creator?


----------



## DUpgrade

I'm still using a Razer Lycosa but seeing pictures and videos of the Ducky Shine 2 with the Blue LEDs makes me really want one. It sounds like most people get Cherry MX Brown or Blue keycaps, it's hard to really know what my preference would be as I've never owned a mechanical keyboard. I like that it has memory and you can customize what keys are backlit (mine only does WASD plus ghosting). Looks like the websites to buy these are limited. Do most people settle for Cherry MX Brown or wait for the Cherry MX Blue to be in stock?


----------



## Ukkooh

IMO you should try atleast a few different mechanical switches before buying a mechanical keyboard. For example I tried blacks and blues and ended up ordering shine II with browns. No regrets.


----------



## All3n

Well I would not consider it "settling" for browns, depending on your preference, they are both great.

Aside from the click sound, the blue has an extra bit of plastic that moves up and down within the switch. This causes the release point to be higher then the activation point. So effectively, the blue switches have to travel farther to do one on/off cycle then the other switches.. This could be a little awkward or fatiguing while gaming.

With the Browns (also Red and Black), the electrical feed back is more direct, you can teeter or float the key right around the on/off point, or re-strike the key before it has risen back to the top.

Both the Blue and Brown have a tactile bump that you can feel, although it is slightly more pronounced on the blues.

So aside from trying them both under actual conditions the brown seems to be the safest default choice.

I know a lot of people talk about blues because of the click, but that potentially could be annoying, the other choices still have plenty of clack to satisfy. Basically don't choose Blue just for the click sound, choose it if it suits you. (Primarily typing, data entry etc.)


----------



## teamrushpntball

Mine just arrived today!

Dusky Shine 2 with white led and brown switches.


----------



## All3n

I hope you put on your boner pants.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> I hope you put on your boner pants.


I was unprepared. Wife was not happy when I informed here there would be more laundry today.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> I was unprepared. Wife was not happy when I informed here there would be more laundry today.


Looking at this the wrong way. It could be a win-win for the both of you.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Looking at this the wrong way. It could be a win-win for the both of you.


Hmm, so telling her to leave I need alone time was probably not a wise move.


----------



## jopy

my shine 2 came


----------



## jopy

Read through the thread, this might helps some to remap their email button to something else lets say gmail.

dl autohotkey then watch this tutorial by someone else not me,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD_mry_DN-s&list=LLa1TEZKd1UUlno6GkXb5LHg&feature=mh_lolz

after u learn how to create ur script, type in the following which ever mail service you are using.

launch_mail::
run www.gmail.com
run www.hotmail.com
return

if you wish autohotkey to run on window bootup simply find the startup folder in ur os drive (mine is C
copy paste ur script as shortcut into the startup folder.

this working for me so far


----------



## Nightlight9000

Mmmmmmhhhh...so tasty











Ducky Shine 2 + Roccat Savu + Razer Destructor + Roccat Mousebungee FTW


----------



## All3n

TKL FTW


----------



## ZeekAran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Tried remap with sharpkeys? Or maybe microsoft keyboard layout creator?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Read through the thread, this might helps some to remap their email button to something else lets say gmail.
> dl autohotkey
> -snip-


SharpKeys says the key doesn't exist, MKLC didn't work, but AutoHotKey did! Thank you.


----------



## AmazingLarry

I am really liking my shine 2 but as a few others have mentioned I really don't like the feel of the larger keys (I have a brown). The shift keys in particular since I use them a lot (mainly the right one). They feel like you have to press them a bit harder to get them to register since they don't give you the same feedback as the rest of the keys. I looked under the key to see if I could remove something but was too scared to try to rip anything out.


----------



## BoredErica

Is it comfortable to type with the keyboard? I don't own an armrest. and my keyboard kindda has one attatched to it. o_o
Also, it's next to impossible to get a standard blue let with blue MX, so I'm considering browns because I do game from time to time.


----------



## jopy

Depends on the space and height u have on ur desk, on mine is fine.
But a good wrist rest will definitely helps reduce wrist injury like carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Read through the thread, this might helps some to remap their email button to something else lets say gmail.
> 
> dl autohotkey then watch this tutorial by someone else not me,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD_mry_DN-s&list=LLa1TEZKd1UUlno6GkXb5LHg&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> after u learn how to create ur script, type in the following which ever mail service you are using.
> 
> launch_mail::
> run www.gmail.com
> run www.hotmail.com
> return
> 
> if you wish autohotkey to run on window bootup simply find the startup folder in ur os drive (mine is C
> copy paste ur script as shortcut into the startup folder.
> 
> this working for me so far


There's an email button? I guess i have the TKL version haha


----------



## jopy

yea there are 108 keys







4 extra keys from normal 104.

calculator - computer - email - homepage


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> yea there are 108 keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 extra keys from normal 104.
> 
> calculator - computer - email - homepage


I can prolly program the f1-f12 keys to be macro keys with a third party software, right?
Also, do you think the $145 price tag is worth it?


----------



## Pankakes

I have tried amazon, tiger imports, and mechanicalkeyboards. I can't find one in stock anywhere! I have been poking around geekhack looking for where I can get one. I am looking for the TKL version, blue LED, mx-red switches.

Any ideas?


----------



## BoredErica

Hmmm, I might be able to get my dad who lives in Taiwan to buy one, and when my mom visits America, give it to me. It's $110 USD in Taiwan. Save $35!


----------



## KipH

They are $3500 NT, +- 300 nt depending on the store and switch. U23C is a good place for a good price, if you need to tell them. There are also more stores that have them at the computer market now. Even a year ago there was only one store that had Ducky now there are 5 or more. Good times.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can prolly program the f1-f12 keys to be macro keys with a third party software, right?
> Also, do you think the $145 price tag is worth it?


of cos u can macro any keyboard with 3d party software







,

Tbh if money isn't a factor and if this kb does all you need and wants from a mech kb, then its worth it,
Otherwise its pretty priced higher than coolermaster mech kb which most ppl think they are solid choices too.


----------



## redalert

I just got my duck shine II today


----------



## dioxholster

Im gonna get Ducky DK9087, is it sturdy and stuff? What switch should i go with black, brown or blue?


----------



## All3n

They are a sturdy as keyboards get, in my opinion.

If you can't try them out first, your safest choices are brown, blue, black in that order.

I was able to make a confident decision on a switch type by reading some of the many discussions, here and other places.


----------



## BoredErica

They are quite sturdy, and that is where a lot of the extra cost is going.


----------



## Nightlight9000

The Duckys are solid as a rock, the build quality is nearly perfect and they are much more sturdy than those QPad MKs


----------



## Cillu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Read through the thread, this might helps some to remap their email button to something else lets say gmail.
> 
> dl autohotkey then watch this tutorial by someone else not me,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD_mry_DN-s&list=LLa1TEZKd1UUlno6GkXb5LHg&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> after u learn how to create ur script, type in the following which ever mail service you are using.
> 
> launch_mail::
> run www.gmail.com
> run www.hotmail.com
> return
> 
> if you wish autohotkey to run on window bootup simply find the startup folder in ur os drive (mine is C
> copy paste ur script as shortcut into the startup folder.
> 
> this working for me so far


Holy crap you're a genius! I was trying to do this with a different program, but I never got it to work properly so I just gave up. Thanks for this informative post. Repped.

Edit: The tray icon got annoying for me and I figured out how to run the script without it showing. All you have to do is add *#NoTrayIcon* at the top of the script, so my script for gmail look like this:

#NoTrayIcon
launch_mail::
run www.gmail.com
return


----------



## jopy

didnt figure it out on my own,







someone else taught me lol, just thought it would helps fellow ducky shine 2 owner and posted it here.

Thanks for the no tray icon tips


----------



## iatacs19

I have a white LED with brown switches, I find that the brightness is too bright in anything but the first setting. Are other colors less harsh to the eyes? Maybe the blue or yellow? Anyone with experience owning or seeing 2 different LED colors side by side?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks for the site Kip... they have the non-TKL (i.e. standard) versions as well now









http://ecshweb.pchome.com.tw/global/en/v1/DK9008%20Shine%202


----------



## All3n

While I don't have a white to compare it to, I can extrapolate the results.

I kinda wanted white, but figured it was two bright.

Mine is yellow back lit, although I use it on the lowest setting, I could tolerate the 2nd lowest and maybe the 3rd if the room was a little brighter.

So I would think you could tolerate yellow, green or even red better, although they can still get pretty intense, just not as harsh as blue or white.

Hopefully that helps in your decision, if it is acceptable on 1 and you like the colour then keep it, cause they are all bright at higher levels, which is needed in bright rooms.

If you find the lowest level to be even slightly uncomfortable, then I would get a different colour.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I was thinking about getting a cherry red switch ducky, but I'm not quite sure how I will like it coming from these blue switches.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> I was thinking about getting a cherry red switch ducky, but I'm not quite sure how I will like it coming from these blue switches.


I have a Ducky Shine 2 with Pink/Purple LEDs and blue switches and my wife as the Corsair K90 with Reds. From the little bit I've used her board since I've gotten my Ducky I can tell they're lighter and the linear feelings rather noticeable to me. I'd have to try using it some more but at this moment I'm more inclined to stick with blues and look into exploring browns and greens than I am to want reds or blacks.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I have a white LED with brown switches, I find that the brightness is too bright in anything but the first setting. Are other colors less harsh to the eyes? Maybe the blue or yellow? Anyone with experience owning or seeing 2 different LED colors side by side?


I have the blue LED with brown switches and on the lowest setting is bright enough for me as well - even when the room is bright.

The 2nd lowest setting is already a bit too harsh imo and for the brightest setting (5/5) you definitely need sunglasses


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> I have the blue LED with brown switches and on the lowest setting it's bright enough for me as well - even when the room is bright.
> 
> The 2nd lowest setting is already a bit too harsh imo and for the brightest setting (5/5) you definitely need sunglasses


I'm really considering the brown switches over the blue as I don't know if I like the clicky feel to them, I don't mind applying a little pressure. Do you use the ghosting by chance where the key lights up when you hit it, instead of having them always on? My current keyboard only has off/on, and WASD gaming mode so I rarely look at the keyboard anyway. I really like the look of the Ducky Shine 2 over other keyboards.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> I have the blue LED with brown switches and on the lowest setting it's bright enough for me as well - even when the room is bright.
> 
> The 2nd lowest setting is already a bit too harsh imo and for the brightest setting (5/5) you definitely need sunglasses


Exactly like my experience with red LEDs. I usually turn it to the brightest setting when I get flashbanged in games to make the effect more realistic.


----------



## Cillu

I own the purple/pink leds and I always have them on the brightest setting regardless of how bright it is in my room already. I guess I just like being blinded by this beautiful keyboard.


----------



## Ukkooh

I just noticed something odd with my shine 2. When the leds are on the brightest setting it makes high pitched sound similiar to the sound many MX518 mouse make. Is this usual or is my keyboard unigue? It is not that loud as I have to rest my head on the keyboard to hear it. Don't ask how I discovered this.


----------



## zflamewing

I have the pink/purple LEDs and I gnerally keep it on the lowest setting as well. It's not to bad on the 2nd from lowest in a dark room and I am comfortable with 3 up from the bottom when the office is lit. If I were to use it in a work setting I think I'd be able to use any brightness and not have issues as I've in front of 2 1920x1200 screens and a lot of bright overhead light to boot.


----------



## iatacs19

I guess I was trying to find out if the yellow LED is less harsh since it's on a different wavelength and it's a warmer color? But maybe it makes no practical difference in this particular LED application...


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I just noticed something odd with my shine 2. When the leds are on the brightest setting it makes high pitched sound similiar to the sound many MX518 mouse make. Is this usual or is my keyboard unigue? It is not that loud as I have to rest my head on the keyboard to hear it. Don't ask how I discovered this.


Same here - this is usual... due to that extraordinary brightness.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm really considering the brown switches over the blue as I don't know if I like the clicky feel to them, I don't mind applying a little pressure. Do you use the ghosting by chance where the key lights up when you hit it, instead of having them always on? My current keyboard only has off/on, and WASD gaming mode so I rarely look at the keyboard anyway. I really like the look of the Ducky Shine 2 over other keyboards.


- When it comes to _LED-backlit_-keyboards the Duckys are one of the - if not _the_ best ... hands down









- I already have blue switches in my Qpad MK-50. They are great for typing but I don't like them that much for FPS-games like CS 1.6 or UT 99. Of course it's just my opinion.

- that "ghosting" aka reactive mode is a cool gimmick but I usually don't use it. Instead I only activated the "A-Z" and "1-0" LEDs.


----------



## BoredErica

Ducky's build quality has earned it a good reputation, but along with it a higher price. If you've got cash, and you don't want many extra macro keys, just straightfoward led-mechanical-build-quality, the Ducky is one of the best options out there.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I love how well my G2 Pro is built... I just wish it had more LEDs! I need to pick up a Shine II!


----------



## Quindor

So I haven't posted in this thread before, but I have been lurking and if you look at the photo's I'm posting below, you can guess in which part of the forum I have been active before.









I recently purchased a tenkeyless Ducky Shine 2 from http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/. I decided to get a Blue-MX with yellow backlight. I'm quite enjoying it!







The yellow backlight isn't a very 'bright' yellow, it's a more 'dirty' color of yellow but that makes it a soft lighting and not very intrusive in the corners of your eyes.

But, sadly the keyboard comes with little extra's except for the backlighting of course. So I decided to add an USB hub through which the keyboard will be connected and it at least my wireless 5Ghz mouse receiver and if possible, a memory stick or something else, without having to hook up a power adapter (which the USB hub does come with)

After trying several options and scourging the internet for a while I found the ideal hub and received it today. I thought some people might be interested in the same setup so a photo and a link to the album with all the pictures in there. Maybe someone wants to duplicate the results, I'm quite satisfied with it and it's working perfectly!









First off a link to the complete album: https://picasaweb.google.com/quindor/DuckyShine2USBMod#

And to liven up the post a bit an included picture. If anyone has any questions about how or what the components are, just ask. Thnx's for all the info I gathered from here before deciding to make my purchase, awesome forums!












p.s. Ukkooh, my keyboard also makes the high pitched sound, but the LED's need to be on the their highest setting and my ear touching the keys, otherwise I don't hear it, so I am not really bothered by it. It's easily drained out by the ambiant noise.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Is the Ducky year of the dragon basically a shine2?

I suppose it is, just costs more.


----------



## BoredErica

Dragon version is limited, tenkeyless, has dragon key.


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dragon version is limited, tenkeyless, has dragon key.


Well, Shine II has TKL too now xD

But what he said, and for the Year of the Dragons, the LED & switch combination was not customizable.

LED | Switch
Yellow | Brown
Purple | Red
Green | Black
Blue | Blue

Also, the for the YotD, I believe the LED effect that goes back and forth on the YotD is the whole keyboard, but only the top row on the Shine II's.

Not sure what else other differences there are, but they are pretty similar with subtle differences


----------



## BoredErica

No, but the limited dragon edition is only tenkeyless. It also has a special lightning mode, yeah.


----------



## zflamewing

I'm guessing Year of the Snake is due to come out in the next few months?


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I want to get a Ducky but I'm not sure on what switches to get. I find the blues in the blackwidow to be okay, but being as someone who is mostly a gamer I was leaning towards reds, but I've read browns are also pretty good... /firstworldproblems


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> I want to get a Ducky but I'm not sure on what switches to get. I find the blues in the blackwidow to be okay, but being as someone who is mostly a gamer I was leaning towards reds, but I've read browns are also pretty good... /firstworldproblems


Well, we're all first-world people. It happens.









I'm on browns, I think it is a good switch for gaming/typing. Word is that blacks are the best for gaming, but not really good for typing, and reds, which are lighter blacks.

Browns have tactile feedback!


----------



## All3n

I agree on browns. Tactile bump aside, Reds are lighter and Blacks are heavier, brown being the sweet spot for a lot of people.

Blues are a completely different type of switch, having an extra moving part.


----------



## Cillu

I love blues and I play games just fine with them. I actually don't like the feeling of the reds (I have both) and right now trying to get rid of it. I guess I just love feedback which linear switches don't have.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quindor*
> 
> p.s. Ukkooh, my keyboard also makes the high pitched sound, but the LED's need to be on the their highest setting and my ear touching the keys, otherwise I don't hear it, so I am not really bothered by it. It's easily drained out by the ambiant noise.


Oooh, mine does that too, I didn't know that.

p.s. what USB hub is that?


----------



## Quindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Oooh, mine does that too, I didn't know that.
> 
> p.s. what USB hub is that?


It's a Belkin ultra-slim aluminum USB hub (Black variety) (F4U041) (Still plastic, but a nice quality feeling kind). I tried several different models but this is the one that fits and works perfectly. It's been running for a few days now and is still working great! I attached it using some simple housebrand double sticky tape. I can lift the keyboard by it, so it's not going to come off any time soon.









The cabling I use is Lindy Cromo. Awesome cables. I used the 0.5m variant for under the keyboard. Had to make an extra loop, but then it worked perfectly. I wanted to have a HUB with a modular cable which was hard to find, but after a while I found this one and it works great. For the HUB connection I have 1m, 2m and 3m cables so that I can hook it up in any situation. Sometimes at a LANparty you'll need a longer cable.

And this way it's one cable, and my keyboard and mouse works (receiver is in the hub) and plugging in an USB stick or something is also working fine. After that you run into power problems and maybe need to connect the included adapter. But that goes past my own wishes.

If you have any more questions, please let me know! Also be sure to look at my photo album in the previous post because it includes a lot more photos!


----------



## jopy

gotten some purple caps ~


----------



## jerrolds

I went from Razer BlackWidow Blues to MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X9 Reds.

Much prefer the Reds, feel smooth and are quiet. I guess for typing the Blues might feel better if you like the feed back, but I'm not a hunt and peck kind of typist - generally you can feel when you make a mistake.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I went with reds.


----------



## Colt-45

I just recently made a new account to reply to this. In November I picked up the Deathstalker by Razer... I know... It wasn't until two weeks into owning it I decided to return it for the Black Widow Ultimate.

Honestly, how the hell does Razer get away with marketing a Blue MX switch as a gaming switch. Well, I used that for awhile and around the end of December I began looking at threads here about Mechanical keyboards and pulled the trigger on a Ducky Shine 2 with the Red switches and white LEDs (along with the Ducky wrist-pad).

First off, it was a b*tch to find the exact one in stock! If, your eyeing one down just wait for it to come in like I did! It's worth it, even if it takes a week or two.

Now, I've looked at many reviews, whether here or youtube. NONE of the pictures do it justice! This is what I couldn't find from reviews:

1) The finish of the keyboard is more of matte type, it's not coated rubber, but it has that great feel and look. And, no it does not get dirty! All of you who own one know what I'm talking about but no one discusses it once they buy it for other users. Or, we just forget! It's just plain awesome in person.

2) The Blue MX switch clack... I personally hated it for gaming on my Blackwidow. The keys, even for my red switch, have a very pronounced sound on my Ducky that you couldn't catch from youtube videos. I really don't know why people complain looking for something even louder that doesn't perform as well compared to black/red or a brown if you really want that "feel".


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I just got my Shine2 and it looks like the leds are not working? Is there some trick to get them on because fn+f10 does not do anything. The led turns on for caps/scroll lock when i put them on and that's it...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

On my Ducky it's Fn + F9... but mines just a G2 Pro. Are you trying from within Windows? Mine don't work in the BIOS.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Yes, i am in Windows.


----------



## zflamewing

I had to plug mine in a few times and reboot to get Win7 to see it properly. I might have had to do it for the back lighting as well I can't rememb er though. I know hitting FN+F10 cycles through the various modes.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I had to plug mine in a few times and reboot to get Win7 to see it properly. I might have had to do it for the back lighting as well I can't rememb er though. I know hitting FN+F10 cycles through the various modes.


nm working now, thanks


----------



## boyriot

I just bought ducky shine 2 with brown switch. Actually, I'm looking for blue switch but it's not available in my country


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> nm working now, thanks


Congrats!


----------



## geoffropuff

as someone who never learned how to type correctly, i found the reds to be too easy to make typos on so i returned it. just got my shine ii with browns and blue leds, and i'm finding it's MUCH better to type on. i wonder if the blues would help my typing speed/accuracy even more...


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoffropuff*
> 
> as someone who never learned how to type correctly, i found the reds to be too easy to make typos on so i returned it. just got my shine ii with browns and blue leds, and i'm finding it's MUCH better to type on. i wonder if the blues would help my typing speed/accuracy even more...


I have been using blues for about a month now and haven't tried browns yet. This is what I understand based on feedback from others on here that have worked with both.
Blues from what I understand are slightly stiffer than browns and have a more noticeable tactile response. There is also a distinct click sound at actuation before you get to the clack of bottoming the keys out. If you learn to type lightly enough you just get the click and avoid the clack all together. I'm still trying to get there personally.


----------



## Mightylobo

Hi guys,

I am looking for a Ducky Shine 2 as well.. but with White LED and brown switches.. Any good place to buy it for <150 USD before shipping?

I am located in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a Ducky Shine 2 as well.. but with White LED and brown switches.. Any good place to buy it for <150 USD before shipping?
> 
> I am located in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


Only places I know of are these two. Question is, when will they be in stock? You'll just have to check frequently.

Mechanical Keyboards:
Ducky DK9008 Shine II White LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX)
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=158
SKU: DK9008S2-BUSALW $143.00

Tiger:
Ducky Shine II DK9008S2- White LED Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX)
http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12135
SKU: DK9008S2-BUSALW $143.00


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Only places I know of are these two. Question is, when will they be in stock? You'll just have to check frequently.
> 
> Mechanical Keyboards:
> Ducky DK9008 Shine II White LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX)
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=158
> SKU: DK9008S2-BUSALW $143.00
> 
> Tiger:
> Ducky Shine II DK9008S2- White LED Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX)
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12135
> SKU: DK9008S2-BUSALW $143.00


https://www.facebook.com/MechanicalKeyboards/posts/500930603283820

MechanicalKeyboards is TigerImports. And according to their FB, they will restocking soon... Keep an eye out! Totally worth the wait


----------



## boyriot

In my country ducky shine 2 only costs $138


----------



## All3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a Ducky Shine 2 as well.. but with White LED and brown switches.. Any good place to buy it for <150 USD before shipping?
> 
> I am located in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


Here is a good plan B.
A yellow LED with Brown switches from Tankguys. (I am in Canada as well.)
It's a comfortable colour to look at. I changed the LEDs in my mouse and power switch to yellow to match.
I call it yellow, but they are also known as Amber or even orange.

It's the Year of the Dragon version, so it is $160.
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-brown-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-brown-abs.html


----------



## travelbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> Here is a good plan B.
> A yellow LED with Brown switches from Tankguys. (I am in Canada as well.)
> It's a comfortable colour to look at. I changed the LEDs in my mouse and power switch to yellow to match.
> I call it yellow, but they are also known as Amber or even orange.
> 
> It's the Year of the Dragon version, so it is $160.
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-brown-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-9087-dragon-brown-abs.html


can u post pics of yours pls. i am thinking of the yellow color since i love gold color.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travelbro*
> 
> can u post pis of yours pls. i am thinking of the yellow color since i love gold color.


That's an unfortunate typo given the yellow LEDs.


----------



## travelbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> That's an unfortunate typo given the yellow LEDs.


thanks i fixed it. have to type like this and very slow to not make noise. skipping words etc..


----------



## MacroZerg

So from what i understand many (all?) Ducky keyboard have detachable cords? Whats the deal with that?

Many brands boast about low response times for their keyboards. From what ive seen Ducky is not mentioning response time in their product info. Surely Ducky keyboards have the same low response times as certain other keyboards though?


----------



## Shikarikato

I can't seem to find anyone who owns a red LED Ducky, and from the Ducky website it seems to vary from videos.


----------



## myrtleee34

sorry to ask such a vague question, but what make the Ducky II keyboard so good? I see everyone loves them, but why? I currently have a logitech G15, and am looking at upgrading my keyboard.


----------



## Yamuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacroZerg*
> 
> So from what i understand many (all?) Ducky keyboard have detachable cords? Whats the deal with that?
> 
> Many brands boast about low response times for their keyboards. From what ive seen Ducky is not mentioning response time in their product info. Surely Ducky keyboards have the same low response times as certain other keyboards though?


Yup, all Ducky Shine 2's have detachable cords. The side that attaches to the keyboard is micro USB, I believe.Not too sure about response time, but from my experience, it's quick enough. Not sure what to compare it tooooo.... but other keyboards are highly aimed at gamers and try to lure them in with those stats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> sorry to ask such a vague question, but what make the Ducky II keyboard so good? I see everyone loves them, but why? I currently have a logitech G15, and am looking at upgrading my keyboard.


It's very high quality. Everything just feels solid and is one of the nicer LED mechanical keyboards out there. Also, I believe there's only a few LED mechanical keyboards out there, and Ducky seems to have most of the wanted features with the exception of a few like USB/audio pass throughs... Other than that, it's beautiful due to its simple design and I can't remember what else made me want one... xD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> sorry to ask such a vague question, but what make the Ducky II keyboard so good? I see everyone loves them, but why? I currently have a logitech G15, and am looking at upgrading my keyboard.


Simply put, mechanical keyboards are just nicer to type on. Every key takes the exact same amount of force to actuate and it actuates at exactly the same position in the keypress _every time_.

Unlike standard rubber dome keyboards (G15 included), they don't wear out either (in any reasonable amount of time). Mine took about a week or so to wear _in_, but it feels the exact same as it did once that period was over.

If you haven't tried a mechanical keyboard, I'd head to Best Buy or your local store that might have some on display and give one a try. Best Buy usually has the Razer keyboards on display. The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate has Cherry Blue switches (very clicky) and the Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth has Cherry Brown switches (you can feel the actuation, but it isn't exceptionally loud).


----------



## Mugabuga

Anyone know where I can buy a board with MX Blues and a red backlight?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Right here!

http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A68425810


----------



## travelbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Right here!
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A68425810


They have the exact ducky I want. Is it a safe place to buy and is shipping expensive to usa?

edit: never mind it only has the chinese key option. :/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I was able to choose English on the drop down. Shipping is only $10 to the US.

As for a safe place to buy... Kip was the one that suggested it! Hopefully he can weigh in here.


----------



## Yamuda

MechanicalKeyboards.com/TigerImports.com will have a restock soon. Should be very soon...


----------



## strayakent

I regret getting mine with blue leds, definitely not as clear as white leds but still beautiful. But the keyboard is absolutely beautiful. Do blue leds really damage your eyes?

Also is it just me or is the backlighting uneven on the lowest brightness setting for the keys Q, Pause, PgUp and PgDn?


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strayakent*
> 
> I regret getting mine with blue leds, definitely not as clear as white leds but still beautiful. But the keyboard is absolutely beautiful. Do blue leds really damage your eyes?


Why would you think that?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I was able to choose English on the drop down. Shipping is only $10 to the US.
> 
> As for a safe place to buy... Kip was the one that suggested it! Hopefully he can weigh in here.


PCHome is a good safe place to buy from. Their 10$ deal can't be beat. Many ocn and others, such as geekhack, have been success full buying there. Use the international sight, not the Chinese one translated and take your time to make sure your info is right. They do sell English only caps, but you may have to look for them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strayakent*
> 
> I regret getting mine with blue leds, definitely not as clear as white leds but still beautiful. But the keyboard is absolutely beautiful. Do blue leds really damage your eyes?
> 
> Also is it just me or is the backlighting uneven on the lowest brightness setting for the keys Q, Pause, PgUp and PgDn?


I love my blue leds


----------



## Colt-45

I just got the Black o-rings (50a-r) and I'm using the Ducky Shine with white LEDS and Red switches... And, wow, reduces the travel by almost a quarter. The switches bounce back faster and it seems easier to type quicker. Using a program to test my WPM the first two days I had the board it was about 74-79. Since adding the o-rings 86-92 (8 test rounds). I should of tested just prior to adding them but it's too late.

I had the Black Widow Ultimate with Blue switches and found them horrible for FPS gaming. I also didn't like the cheap feel of a secondary part in the key switch when pressed down. But, then again it could of been the fact it was a Razer...









I'm interested what others have to say about using o-rings. I opted with the black since I didn't want a mush feeling, but reduce travel.


----------



## starships

Can you get this keyboard with PBT keys? Looks like there was some confusion about it earlier in this thread, has there been any confirmation?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strayakent*
> 
> I regret getting mine with blue leds, definitely not as clear as white leds but still beautiful. But the keyboard is absolutely beautiful. Do blue leds really damage your eyes?
> 
> Also is it just me or is the backlighting uneven on the lowest brightness setting for the keys Q, Pause, PgUp and PgDn?


The only place I've noticed any uneven lighting is the lock keys, caps, number, and scroll are brighter than the rest of the board. I think in that case it's intentional to make them standout against the rest of the board as a status. My board seems to be lit pretty evenly.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> The only place I've noticed any uneven lighting is the lock keys, caps, number, and scroll are brighter than the rest of the board. I think in that case it's intentional to make them standout against the rest of the board as a status. My board seems to be lit pretty evenly.


Same here, lighting is even apart from the lock keys.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> The only place I've noticed any uneven lighting is the lock keys, caps, number, and scroll are brighter than the rest of the board. I think in that case it's intentional to make them standout against the rest of the board as a status. My board seems to be lit pretty evenly.


It actually looks more like fixed lighting strength to me







, turn the lighting to the max you will notice they are slightly dimmer than the rest.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> It actually looks more like fixed lighting strength to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , turn the lighting to the max you will notice they are slightly dimmer than the rest.


I haven't played with the brighter settings too much but you're right. Good catch.


----------



## TOAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacroZerg*
> 
> So from what i understand many (all?) Ducky keyboard have detachable cords? Whats the deal with that?
> 
> Many brands boast about low response times for their keyboards. From what ive seen Ducky is not mentioning response time in their product info. Surely Ducky keyboards have the same low response times as certain other keyboards though?


Response time is irrelevant unless you're going to start talking about different types of switches, all of the offerings in Cherry's lineup have the same debounce time.


----------



## Accuracy158

Just ordered a MX Brown with white LEDs from PChome last night. Can't wait







I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## starships

So from what I've gathered the preferred stores here are, PCHome, Tigerimports, and Mechanicalkeyboards? Any favourite for shipping to Canada? Concerned about shipping/duties.

Nvm, just checked Tigerimports/Mechanicalkeyboards and the estimate is $30+, looks like a flat $10 for PCHome, but it's subject to whatever duties charge gets slapped onto it.

Anyone know if this wristrest is the fullsized or tenkeyless version? Also I can't seem to find a red cherry/white backlight shine 2 on PCHome?


----------



## KipH

This one?
http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A70705737


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> This one?
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A70705737


lol, I had found that one too. Was talking about the full sized version though, sorry forgot that in my post. My mistake.


----------



## KipH

I can't tell from the sight if it is the full or 10key less writs rest. If someone has one and can look at the part number? Or I can go to my 3c store and look at theirs.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I can't tell from the sight if it is the full or 10key less writs rest. If someone has one and can look at the part number? Or I can go to my 3c store and look at theirs.


Is 3c store a local store? I wouldn't want to take up any of your time, doesn't look like they have a listing for cherry mx red/white led fullsized shine 2 anyway.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Just ordered a MX Brown with white LEDs from PChome last night. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


Did you order the DK9087? All I can find in the drop down menu is the Chinese layout.... no English for the browns.


----------



## KipH

No, PCHome is more like egg, but there are other stores local that have Ducky's. And I never have a problem visiting them, any excuse is a good one for computer shopping!

I could probably buy you one, if they have it at the 3C but shipping will be much more than $10US.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> No, PCHome is more like egg, but there are other stores local that have Ducky's. And I never have a problem visiting them, any excuse is a good one for computer shopping!
> 
> I could probably buy you one, if they have it at the 3C but shipping will be much more than $10US.


Yeah the large shipping costs is what I would like to avoid, which is why I was looking at PCHome as my best option. Read a couple of Canadian guys over at geekhack and redflagdeals mentions they didn't have to pay any customs fees ordering from there either. I think I'll wait a bit and see if the specific config I want pops up on there, maybe they were just sold out and took it down, and the other stores are out of stock anyway.

If you do happen to be dropping by a local store, I could still use help finding out what size that wristrest is lol. Just found this RFD post, 3rd one, that user mentions there being 3 drop down options for either fullsize (black I guess) or tenkeyless black/red, but I only see 2 options labeled black and red, so I don't know.


----------



## KipH

No white LED at the store, blue, red and PINK! AH! The Chinese knock of brand only red and blue, not the nice green they have on the box picture







Why is it so hard to find the right colour?!
And the wrist wrest, there are 3 sizes, full, compact (no 10 but still arrows) and 10 less. Good luck finding the one you want, but that price is the higher of the 2 prices I could find, so probably bigger.

Have fun and let us know what you get, don't forget to join the Mech board club.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> No white LED at the store, blue, red and PINK! AH! The Chinese knock of brand only red and blue, not the nice green they have on the box picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why is it so hard to find the right colour?!*
> And the wrist wrest, there are 3 sizes, full, compact (no 10 but still arrows) and 10 less. Good luck finding the one you want, but that price is the higher of the 2 prices I could find, so probably bigger.
> 
> Have fun and let us know what you get, don't forget to join the Mech board club.


I know right? Thanks for all your help, I'll drop by the mech keyboard club with pics when I get one.


----------



## SageQi

Mechanical Keyboards restocked.


----------



## MkO611

The one's most people wanted are gone


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Yay finally able to order the Ducky Shine II TKL w/ red LEDs and MX red switches! Also ordered some o rings for the reds hoping this will be a great FPS gaming board!


----------



## zflamewing

I'm seriously looking at getting a 2nd Ducky Shine II. I've been looking to get a 3rd board. I'm down to the CM Storm TK, a Filco MJ2 Ninja and a 2nd Ducky Shine. I'm leaning toward Orange or White back lighting if I go with the ducky and blue switches no matter what.


----------



## KipH

I found a place in Hong Kong that has many Ducky in stock. Even the 78! There is one 78 that comes with an XL Ducky polo shirt for $2000HK$. They are expensive and + shipping, but if you must have PM me and I will link you his name. Not me! and I get nothing, but I know some GH people bought off him before. I can buy any switch colour but only red, blue and PINK!!! LED. Yes, pink is one of the choices. Oh My!


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'm seriously looking at getting a 2nd Ducky Shine II. I've been looking to get a 3rd board. I'm down to the CM Storm TK, a Filco MJ2 Ninja and a 2nd Ducky Shine. I'm leaning toward Orange or White back lighting if I go with the ducky and blue switches no matter what.


Yep I think I was in the exact boat (those were my primary choices). I guess it really comes down to back lighting or no back lighting and then the budget you have to spend. As far as orange or white, I would go white without hesitation but of course that's 100% personal preference.

I think the Ducky boards also use cherry stabilizers for the space and shift keys while Flico uses Costar if that matters much to you.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Got my Ducky Shine II TKL red LED/Cherry red today. Along with a set of Grey Shine replacement caps and O-rings. Did some modding today.


----------



## jopy

nice board








where do you get those up,down,left and right red caps?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> nice board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get those up,down,left and right red caps?


Thanks! I absolutely love it.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-arrows-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html

Choose your color.


----------



## N0rthstar

Hi all,

It seems like Europe has an additional selling place for Ducky keyboards now. A new webshop has opened up in the Netherlands:
http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.nl/

I noticed this a while ago while suggesting my new imported ducky shine II keyboard to friends. They only sell Ducky keyboards at the moment, but they have reasonable prices and you have no import costs if you live in the Netherlands









They also have the new Ducky Zero's.









Enjoy!


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0rthstar*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> It seems like Europe has an additional selling place for Ducky keyboards now. A new webshop has opened up in the Netherlands:
> http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.nl/
> 
> I noticed this a while ago while suggesting my new imported ducky shine II keyboard to friends. They only sell Ducky keyboards at the moment, but they have reasonable prices and you have no import costs if you live in the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have the new Ducky Zero's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Doh no Browns with green leds


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Doh no Browns with green leds


Just ordered mine with blue LED's, and brown switches. Wife is getting it for my B-day







I can't wait.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> This one?
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A70705737


Anyone comment on the fees once these get into the states? Thanks.


----------



## Ergates

Some new white keycaps with the blue o-rings installed. Chuffed!

My son isn't so happy, he can't quite touch type yet and is stressing about playing his games. LOL!


----------



## Ergates

...and the o-ring installation in progress. These are 40A-R o-rings from WASD.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Anyone comment on the fees once these get into the states? Thanks.


Not first hand, but many have said they got in with no fees at all. For $10 shipping its worth it.

But that one listed is 10 key-less.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> 
> 
> Some new white keycaps with the blue o-rings installed. Chuffed!
> 
> My son isn't so happy, he can't quite touch type yet and is stressing about playing his games. LOL!


how come your enter key is the larger version?
and the # key is also different from usual


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> how come your enter key is the larger version?
> and the # key is also different from usual


Well spotted! OK, I'll give you a clue - look at the number 4.


----------



## Accuracy158

Got my order from PChome today. I ordered it late Sunday night and got it the next week early Tuesday morning. The order was slowed down because they verified it with my bank before processing and it was at US customs for a while. However product was in good conditions and exactly what I ordered.

I never tried MX Browns before. It's a little hard to notice the actuation point if you're use to bottuming out your keys. I also thought they will a little light at fist but I think i'm going to get use to it.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Got my order from PChome today. I ordered it late Sunday night and got it the next week early Tuesday morning. The order was slowed down because they verified it with my bank before processing and it was at US customs for a while. However product was in good conditions and exactly what I ordered.
> 
> I never tried MX Browns before. It's a little hard to notice the actuation point if you're use to bottuming out your keys. I also thought they will a little light at fist but I think i'm going to get use to it.


Ordered my DK9087 MX Brown Blue LED from mechanicalkeyboards on Saturday night... Getting it tomorrow


----------



## Takonic

thinking of getting a keyboard or 2 from pchome, but whats the shipping times on the keyboards? should i expect them in 4-6 weeks? like most thing i order from china?
?


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Got my order from PChome today. *I ordered it late Sunday night and got it the next week early Tuesday morning.* The order was slowed down because they verified it with my bank before processing and it was at US customs for a while. However product was in good conditions and exactly what I ordered.
> 
> I never tried MX Browns before. It's a little hard to notice the actuation point if you're use to bottuming out your keys. I also thought they will a little light at fist but I think i'm going to get use to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takonic*
> 
> thinking of getting a keyboard or 2 from pchome, but whats the shipping times on the keyboards? should i expect them in 4-6 weeks? like most thing i order from china?
> ?


So I'd say about a week and a half.


----------



## KipH

As I have said, PCHome is a good shipper. They have got things to people in under a week. Taiwan is NOT China! We have a great mail system and private shipping. Even 7-11 does shipping with great COD for online sales.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Well spotted! OK, I'll give you a clue - look at the number 4.


its a euro dollar sign, but still i dunno what version is this


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> its a euro dollar sign, but still i dunno what version is this


OK, it's the UK layout version. See also £ sign. I didn't think US versions had the euro sign.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> OK, it's the UK layout version. See also £ sign. I didn't think US versions had the euro sign.


no idea xD too many different version man...


----------



## Ergates

There's another clue here

<---


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> its a euro dollar sign, but still i dunno what version is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it's the UK layout version. See also £ sign. I didn't think US versions had the euro sign.
Click to expand...

That's because the US is the correct version. I kid of course.


----------



## Ergates

I've gradually gotten used to all sorts of keyboard layouts over the years. I don't mind.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

are the shine 2s from PCHome have chinese keys like in the pics? They seem to only have the chinese versions in stock.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> are the shine 2s from PCHome have chinese keys like in the pics? They seem to only have the chinese versions in stock.


There is a drop down to select Chinese or English version.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

they only have chinese versions in stock, they NEVER have english ones


----------



## Takonic

major differences with the chinese keys vs english? are the chinese ones bilingual or something like the in pictures?


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Not sure, will let you know, I am getting mine in today.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Well, I got mine and it is the bilingual version. I am not sure if they have any DK9087 in only English.

Didn't have to pay any other fees either so I basically got it for 143 shipped, pretty good deal.

It's a little disappointing that the risers don't have rubber on them however...


----------



## KipH

All mine are Chinese versions. It means: they have Chinese symbols on the keys








Yes, that is it. There is not programming or other changes.

So, if you get a new set of key caps all the Chinese goes away









The Wife does not like the CM RF for typing Chinese, she likes the full size better. Oh Ya!


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Cool,

I kind of like the chinese keys actually.


----------



## starships

Is this what the Chinese layout looks like? That actually looks pretty cool, although I think it would be better if it was only the Chinese characters. I wonder what a Shine 2 would look like, I can't find any pictures of it.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Is this what the Chinese layout looks like? That actually looks pretty cool, although I think it would be better if it was only the Chinese characters. I wonder what a Shine 2 would look like, I can't find any pictures of it.


mai eyes hurts lolol....


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Mine looks exactly like ones on PCHome,


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Is this what the Chinese layout looks like? That actually looks pretty cool, although I think it would be better if it was only the Chinese characters. I wonder what a Shine 2 would look like, I can't find any pictures of it.


The shine looks just like that, but with purple shiny font








It is only the alphabet that has dual printing. All the rest are the same.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

I got my shine 2 from pc home a couple days ago and it doesn;t look like that, I posted a pic on the last page.

BTW I didn't have to pay any tax or duty on it:thumb:


----------



## Mightylobo

End up buying one from PChrome.. Pink LED and brown switch 104 Keys. Shipping was quick. Maybe 5 days including weekends.

Was worried I would get taxed as It was opened by Customs. But they didn't charge me (Must have thought it was a cheap brand).

Haven't opened it yet.. will do it by tonight.









Edit: Typo


----------



## CallsignVega

Ohh, my. Just got in my Shine II TKL green LED with blue switches. This keyboard has to be the best ever. Will post a pic of my setup when I get a chance.


----------



## CptAsian

I think I'm going to buy one of those at some point. Red LED's with blue switches. Looking forward to it.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> End up buying one from PChrome.. Pink LED and brown switch 104 Keys. Shipping was quick. Maybe 5 days including weekends.
> 
> Was worried I would get taxed as It was opened by Customs. But they didn't charge me (Must have thought it was a cheap brand).
> 
> Haven't opened it yet.. will do it by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Typo


How many days did it sit in customs? I have one sitting in their now. Thanks.


----------



## jopy

holy gah! just saw this on ducky facebook











pink


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hmm, I like it better with the black caps. On another note, Ducky is taking suggestions via their Taiwanese Facebook page on the Year of the Snake board; we may be able to get our own suggestions in directly, if I can just get some chat time in with admin about it (haven't been able to for a while now, that's part of why we haven't said or done much with Ducky recently).


----------



## Yamuda

^That would be awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy gah! just saw this on ducky facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink


I'd like to see White on White


----------



## CallsignVega

Man this keyboard in cherry MX blue's is such a pleasure to type on. Every time I use it I notice to myself how good it feels. That stock metal base plate makes a huge difference IMO over other keyboards with PCB only mounts. Plus LED's that actually remember their settings, that is huge!

Joining the club (full mechanical setup across the board):


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa... Do you game with the trackball? Or do you have another mouse?


----------



## jopy

must be a touchy game


----------



## yasamoka

@MacroZerg:

I tried this keyboard with a USB to PS2 adapter to make sure if it works over PS2 or not. It didn't work. Then I read that for a PS/2 adapter to work, obviously since it's a passive adapter, then the keyboard needs to be sending data in both USB and PS/2 protocols.

If it had worked over PS/2, response time wouldn't be a concern since PS/2 works differently than USB with respect to keyboard. A keypress causes a hardware interrupt on a PS/2-attached keyboard, and response time is practically nil (that's how I understand it).

As this keyboard works only over USB, and lacks software, it implies that by default, it's running at the default 125Hz polling rate of USB. Every 8ms it's polled, and couple that with the response time of Cherry MX switches (5ms?), you can calculate min and max keyboard input lag:

1) Assume t=0, you press a key, it's registered at t=5, polled at t=8. Input lag = 8ms.
2) Assume t=3, you press a key, it's registered at t=8, polled at t=8. Input lag = 5ms.
3) Assume 3 < t < 9, you press a key, it's registered at t > 8, polled at t=16. Input lag = 13ms

min = 5ms, max = 13ms.

Overclocking the USB port it's running on to 1000MHz should net you 5-6ms (?) response time, which is almost equal to the response time of the Cherry MX switches. However, I don't know how this will affect the keyboard and its lifespan. Will it run @1000MHz, how much could it reach, will it die shortly, will its lifespan be reduced?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Whoa... Do you game with the trackball? Or do you have another mouse?


Yes, I've used a Trackball since I was a weee youngin'. I've won FPS tournaments etc playing a trackball and think they are superior to mice. You can put your cross-hair on target faster if you have a really precise thumb like me.









I think more people would love a thumb-trackball if they gave it more than a cursory 30 second test before dismissing it.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man this keyboard in cherry MX blue's is such a pleasure to type on. Every time I use it I notice to myself how good it feels. That stock metal base plate makes a huge difference IMO over other keyboards with PCB only mounts. Plus LED's that actually remember their settings, that is huge!
> 
> Joining the club (full mechanical setup across the board):


If only you could find a different color ball for that m570 (I have one myself and love it, but my theme is blue) you would be set.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> If only you could find a different color ball for that m570 (I have one myself and love it, but my theme is blue) you would be set.


True, who has a green ball?







I wish I could change the color of the other LCD's around my desk from blue to green. A lot of companies really love to use blue.


----------



## strayakent

So... i have a Shine 2 brown switches blue led and now i want to buy a green led one. Is it easier on the eyes compared to the blue ones?


----------



## colforbin

Ducky Shine 2 Yellow LED Cherry MX Browns Chinese Version . Pics taken at full brightness.


----------



## forcemblem

Think I'm gonna cave in and buy one myself.
I've been waiting too long and I can no longer wait!
Gonna grab me a Shine II Pink LED MX-Brown with Chinese lettering.


----------



## iatacs19

Wow the yellow with chinese characters looks awesome!


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Wow the yellow with chinese characters looks awesome!


Very pleased with my choice...was worried when they didn't offer the English version, but now I think I would order the Chinese over the English in any color.


----------



## sanjuroM

That's pretty awesome looking. Don't understand any Chinese but it looks really cool. Definitely a novelty.


----------



## MkO611

Soon...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes i painted o-rings. Deal with it


----------



## starships

Just placed an order for one at PCHome after a few weeks of waiting. I was having a problem where the config I wanted was listed at the Taiwan site, but not the global site. I sent a message under their, "report a problem" contact a few days ago and when I checked yesterday it was there. Can't be sure if it was because of my message or they were just updating stocks, etc, but yeah finally. I'm in Canada so the US sites would have been very expensive after shipping/duties.

I got a shipment delayed email right after I placed my order, "pending verification". I used my Paypal which doesn't have my bank attached so I'm hoping that doesn't cause any problems. Pretty sure the verification thing is normal since I'm a first time customer though.

Chinese symbols just look so cool, I would have picked the Chinese version if it didn't also have the English letters. Looks a bit too cramped for me, and you can always order some keycaps with Chinese lettering.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Just placed an order for one at PCHome after a few weeks of waiting. I was having a problem where the config I wanted was listed at the Taiwan site, but not the global site. I sent a message under their, "report a problem" contact a few days ago and when I checked yesterday it was there. Can't be sure if it was because of my message or they were just updating stocks, etc, but yeah finally. I'm in Canada so the US sites would have been very expensive after shipping/duties.
> 
> I got a shipment delayed email right after I placed my order, "pending verification". I used my Paypal which doesn't have my bank attached so I'm hoping that doesn't cause any problems. Pretty sure the verification thing is normal since I'm a first time customer though.
> 
> Chinese symbols just look so cool, I would have picked the Chinese version if it didn't also have the English letters. Looks a bit too cramped for me, and you can always order some keycaps with Chinese lettering.


Standard reply from PCHome. You should have it very quick. It was 5 days for me in NC. Enjoy!


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Standard reply from PCHome. You should have it very quick. It was 5 days for me in NC. Enjoy!


Glad to hear that. My prepaid had expired and I had some money in my Paypal I needed to burn lol







.

edit: Order confirmed







.


----------



## MkO611

Finished product


----------



## iatacs19

Where can we get some windows keys (OEM quality) to replace the Ducks?


----------



## pips

Am I missing something? In the following link the price is 3590 yuans which equals $577 according to google.

http://www.pcstore.com.tw/inpad/M12529715.htm


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pips*
> 
> Am I missing something? In the following link the price is 3590 yuans which equals $577 according to google.
> 
> http://www.pcstore.com.tw/inpad/M12529715.htm


Taiwan is not China. Put in NT$ not Chinese RMB.
3590 NT$ = about 125$ Canadian.


----------



## MeanBruce

.


----------



## pips

Just got my Ducky and it feels great other than the larger keys (shifts, enter, and backspace) feeling significantly stiffer/mushier than the rest of the keyboard. Hopefully this becomes less bothersome over the coming weeks.


----------



## tcmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 Yellow LED Cherry MX Browns Chinese Version . Pics taken at full brightness.


thats a pretty amazing keyboard layout.. I wonder how that would look in blue... hmmm


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcmike*
> 
> thats a pretty amazing keyboard layout.. I wonder how that would look in blue... hmmm


Sent you a PM


----------



## batmanwcm

Just a heads up that tigerimports.net/mechanicalkeyboards.com just got some Shine 2's in in stock.

I had just placed a order at pchome global but cancelled it and just ordered the Blue MX/White LED version from tigerimports.net


----------



## Roikyou

Question, currently running Logitech G110 and looking at the Ducky shine 2 green backlit black cherry. Chose the black cherry switches as the red switches were out of stock and black cherry are suppose to be the closes to red's, just a little stiffer. Think I'll regret this or a better direction? Never used a mechanical but thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Caustin

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a Ducky Shine 2 with clear switches. I know a few websites have the Ducky Shine 2 with white switches which are also sometimes known as clear switches but I can't get any clarification on what exact switch they are. From what I've read so far, in other countries the actual white switch is referred to as the 'milk' switch since clears are also known as whites. I have tried to contact some of the sites that carry this board to get a solid answer but I've got no response.

Currently I have the original shine with brown switches but I wanted to try switches that were a bit more stiff but still had the tactile feel like the browns do. After doing as much research as I could, it seems like clears would be the best route.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just received my Shine 2 Cherry Blue MX w/ White LED and so far, I'm in love. I'm coming from a ABS M1 keyboard w/ ALPS switches which was built like a tank. The Ducky Shine is actually very similar in build quality, weight, simplistic design and foot print but the Blue switches has the tactile feedback that reminds me of my very old IBM Model M keyboard that I loved.

The LED are actually very beautiful and much better looking than the LED on my old Logitech G15 as well. Maybe it was just the color change since the G15 had the blue LED. All in all, I'm very happy with my purchase. To date, the most expensive keyboard that I bought was the G15 that I paid $50 during clearance so dropping $150 on a keyboard was very off putting to me but I'm glad I made the purchase.


----------



## jincuteguy

Hi guys im new here and I'm looking for a new mechanical keyboard. I saw a lot of brands are like Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid, TK, Pro, and Storm Trigger as well as other brands such as Corsair, Mionix, Das, WASD, Monochop, etc. So what's so special about Ducky Shine and Shine 2 keyboard? Like is it just the lighting effect that you guys are raving about it on OCN forums?


----------



## Ukkooh

I picked Ducky over other keyboards for two reasons:
1) Build quality
2) Customer support in finland is far better than what i've seen from any other company.

I guess most buy it because of the build quality and simple design. Ducky Shines are also great if you want a specific switch/led combo.


----------



## jincuteguy

Do you know if Ducky have any multi led color ones ie. u can change the color of the led to a diff color rather than having just one static color? Like their Shine 2 model? I know most of them only have 1 led color

Also, aren't other mechanical keyboards from Corsair, Das, Filco, etc have pretty good quality too? So why Ducky?


----------



## Defoler

What other shops offer duckies?
I'm trying to find a green led with red switch, and I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> What other shops offer duckies?
> I'm trying to find a green led with red switch, and I cant find it anywhere.


http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A70705737?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68426679&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=40&tm=e

Here it is!


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A70705737?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68426679&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=40&tm=e
> 
> Here it is!


Awesome.
Thanks!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Hi guys im new here and I'm looking for a new mechanical keyboard. I saw a lot of brands are like Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid, TK, Pro, and Storm Trigger as well as other brands such as Corsair, Mionix, Das, WASD, Monochop, etc. So what's so special about Ducky Shine and Shine 2 keyboard? Like is it just the lighting effect that you guys are raving about it on OCN forums?


I liked the build quality and rave reviews, and the shine II has the memory so you don't lose the backlight settings after shutting down. Oh, I was also convinced when it turned out to be the official OCN choice for the custom keyboard order, and it has white LEDs.

Gotta say, I'm soooo chuffed with mine, it's really nice. I can't compare with other keyboards since I've never owned any other mechanicals so other ones might be just as good.


----------



## Colt-45

I purchased a Vortex Limited with aluminum casing after getting my white LED Ducky Shine 2, I got them both in Red switches. The Vortex only came in green or orange so I soldered white LEDs. And, I have to say I prefer the Ducky. I did an o-ring mod on both of them but the Ducky just feels better. I guess it's the steel deck on the Ducky and how the switches are mounted versus straight to the PCB.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleeps*
> 
> I got mine this week (white LEDs, Blue MX Cherry) and have been giving it a go to compare it to the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (no LEDs, Blues). I love the programmable backlit keys of the Ducky. I can play games in low lighting with just the keys I use illuminated. Is it just me or do the Enter, Delete and Spacebar feel like they are different switches? They're stiffer than the rest of the board and it throws me off. I can't find my key puller or I would pop them off and see what the deal is.
> 
> Overall, I like the illumination of the Ducky but in terms of feel and CLACKITY-CLACK, I think I prefer the CM Storm. It's looser and noisier. More satisfying to pound. I wish I could combine the two.


The Ducky and some other brands used the Cherry branded style for Space bar, Shift, etc. The Cooler master Quickfire (Rapid, TK, Pro) use the CSI style for the Space bar and Shift keys. If you pop them opened, you will see the differences. The only keyboard from Cooler master that uses the Cherry style for space bar is the Storm Trigger. I tried both the Storm Trigger and Quickfire Pro and I couldn't stand the Space bar on the Storm trigger cause of the Cherry style whic is not as responsive as the CSI style. So I returned the Storm Trigger and right now I'm using the Quickfire Pro.

The only thing that will keep me from buying a Ducky Shine 2 is the Cherry style space bar + shift. I have no idea why it's not as responsive as the other style.


----------



## TheAssassin

Whats everyone's favorite switch? I was going to get the red but now I'm thinking of getting the blue.


----------



## Nit3Rid3R

I've been thinking of getting this keyboard, the blue key switches caught my attention, because the blue back light looked amazing.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAssassin*
> 
> Whats everyone's favorite switch? I was going to get the red but now I'm thinking of getting the blue.


Personally I'm mixed. I like the reds for gaming and blues for typing. I don't know why. I have the orbweaver and it has blues and its just fine for gaming, but on the keyboard trying the blackwidow, it felt a bit less responsive sometimes when you start mashing the keys because of the double-travel (travel to the actuation point, and than there is the bump for the actual activation).
The only issue I have with the blues is when I'm trying a lot, its really loud if you compare it to a "conventional" keyboard.

I just ordered two, brown (because they are more similar to the blue) and red. I'm going to try both to type and game, and the one I decide not to keep I'm giving to my brother.

If you write more than mashing the keyboard in a game, and don't mind a bit of a loudy keyboard, get the blues. They feel great for typing and in general.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAssassin*
> 
> Whats everyone's favorite switch? I was going to get the red but now I'm thinking of getting the blue.


But red and blues are as different as it gets... Personally my main board is browns (kind of a compromise). I think blues feel cool but I'm not sure I would really like using them for games. I don't really like reds/blacks for typing.

If I had to go with red or blue though I would personally go blue.


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone know where I can get custom keycap for the Ducky Shine II (ie. the keycaps that let the LED of the Ducky to shine through)?

I looked at WASD website for keycaps, but I couldn't find any information, all i saw was the option for either Laser Etched or Engraved? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Delrossy

Hey guys, I am also looking for a supplier of the ducky shine 2. I am in America, so need a full english keyboard without any of the taiwanese symbols that I see on some of the websites (not sure if I can actually just pick one without the symbols, but all the links ive seen posted have the keyboards with the symbols on them, I know, stupid question). But please let me know!

I am looking for Blue LED with blue switches, so if you guys come across anything, or know of anywhere that has some in stock like right now that would be VERY much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Irythros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delrossy*
> 
> Hey guys, I am also looking for a supplier of the ducky shine 2. I am in America, so need a full english keyboard without any of the taiwanese symbols that I see on some of the websites (not sure if I can actually just pick one without the symbols, but all the links ive seen posted have the keyboards with the symbols on them, I know, stupid question). But please let me know!
> 
> I am looking for Blue LED with blue switches, so if you guys come across anything, or know of anywhere that has some in stock like right now that would be VERY much appreciated. Cheers!


Incase you didnt know even if you buy the chinese version from PChome (for example) it will still have the English characters on the keys in QWERTY format. The asian characters are just located below the English characters. The Enlgish characters are still very prominent and take up a good amount of the space on the key.

I got mine with both and it looks smashing.


----------



## Delrossy

Yea I have realized that but I guess I am just looking for a consistent supplier of the regular English version, Non-UK straight up american version of the keyboard.

Tigerimports seems to be out of stock of the exact type that I want consistently, but I guess I will just have to wait and see if they re-stock the specific blue led/blue switch that I am looking for. thanks guys


----------



## tw1st

looking at this one here from PC home:

http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68430858&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=23&tm=e

If I get the English version there won't be any Chinese characters on it correct? Just 100% 'murica?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> looking at this one here from PC home:
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68430858&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=23&tm=e
> 
> If I get the English version there won't be any Chinese characters on it correct? Just 100% 'murica?


correct


----------



## tw1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> correct


Awesome! ordered it, got an e-mail about bank verification and a small shipping delay I'm assuming that's normal for first timers with the site.

Anyone got any idea of how long it takes, I'm assuming 2+ week at least no?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Awesome! ordered it, got an e-mail about bank verification and a small shipping delay I'm assuming that's normal for first timers with the site.
> 
> Anyone got any idea of how long it takes, I'm assuming 2+ week at least no?


No. You should get it pretty quick. I ordered it on Sunday and received it Friday.(North Carolina)


----------



## Irythros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Awesome! ordered it, got an e-mail about bank verification and a small shipping delay I'm assuming that's normal for first timers with the site.
> 
> Anyone got any idea of how long it takes, I'm assuming 2+ week at least no?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> No. You should get it pretty quick. I ordered it on Sunday and received it Friday.(North Carolina)


I ordered it on a monday and got it friday _the week after_. I also live in North Carolina. So I'd say up to 2 weeks.


----------



## jincuteguy

does anyone have a link to pchome where I can buy a brown mx switch with blue / green LED and Chinese version of the Ducky Shine 2? I went to that global site for pchome, but I mostly saw English version of the Ducky Shine 2.


----------



## KipH

Try finding it on the TW sight. Then search for that on global, or send them a link and order it from .tw. I don't know if you can get the $20 shipping on .tw and that is a great price.

PS. When you Google translate: red = tea colour. I don't see any browns there now, sorry.

http://www.pcstore.com.tw/silver-keyboard/M07544258.htm


----------



## Irythros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> does anyone have a link to pchome where I can buy a brown mx switch with blue / green LED and Chinese version of the Ducky Shine 2? I went to that global site for pchome, but I mostly saw English version of the Ducky Shine 2.


Brown switch, blue led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429375&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown

Brown switch, green led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429922&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irythros*
> 
> Brown switch, blue led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429375&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown
> 
> Brown switch, green led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429922&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown


Aren't these two English versions? Like I don't see the Chinese letters on the keycaps?


----------



## Irythros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Aren't these two English versions? Like I don't see the Chinese letters on the keycaps?


Click the dropdown below the price and you can select the keycaps type (english or chinese)


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Awesome! ordered it, got an e-mail about bank verification and a small shipping delay I'm assuming that's normal for first timers with the site.
> 
> Anyone got any idea of how long it takes, I'm assuming 2+ week at least no?


Yes I had to go through the verification also. It took them just over 2 days for the verification a couple days in customs and then the shipping time. It's not too. Most likely it will be more than a week but less than two until you get it.


----------



## tw1st

Holy crap you guys were not kidding about the fast shipping, I can't believe it was only $10 for it to get here this quickly and all the way from Taiwan. Ordered Friday night, it's getting delivered today....3 days..... holy ****.

*edit*

Aaaaand it's here! Got it delivered to my work, still amazed how quickly it got here.


----------



## kayden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irythros*
> 
> Brown switch, blue led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429375&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown
> 
> Brown switch, green led, chinese in stock: http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429922&searchkey=ducky%20shine%20brown


Looks like its out of stock now.

Looking for brown switch, blue LED, anywhere in stock for sub $150?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw1st*
> 
> Holy crap you guys were not kidding about the fast shipping, I can't believe it was only $10 for it to get here this quickly and all the way from Taiwan. Ordered Friday night, it's getting delivered today....3 days..... holy ****.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Aaaaand it's here! Got it delivered to my work, still amazed how quickly it got here.


pics?


----------



## tw1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> pics?


Sure! They aren't the greatest pics, just snapped them quickly with my phone.

Already in love with this board, such a joy to type on!

I only wish I had some sort of hand rest for it, can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## alrightgame

On the PChome website, what tells you that you are looking at an English keyboard?
I want to get an English (preferably without Chinese characters) mx Brown purple/blue led ducky shine II from the site, but I'm not sure how to order.
I'm in the US.

eg is this English?
http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429375&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=33&tm=e


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> On the PChome website, what tells you that you are looking at an English keyboard?
> I want to get an English (preferably without Chinese characters) mx Brown purple/blue led ducky shine II from the site, but I'm not sure how to order.
> I'm in the US.
> 
> eg is this English?
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A68429375&SR_NO=SBAE0W&ROWNO=33&tm=e


The pull down menu allows you to select. Unfortunately they are both out of stock right now.


----------



## alrightgame

Are there any stores that you know of that might have blue/purple leds in stock?

Or where to buy the leds to replace the current ones?


----------



## Ergates

Quick question for you guys - if you grab your Ducky, can you flex it easily?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If I apply a bit of a torsional force, it will bend a little bit. I can't get it to budge any other way, though.

Basically, this thing is quite solid.


----------



## kayden

Picked up a brown switch, green LED with chinese characters. Looks like I'm going to have to resolder my case to match, but I kind of always wanted green LEDs anyways.


----------



## geoffropuff

anyone have an orange LED ducky they can take pics of? they released the orange like a week after i bought my blue and i want to see what i'm missing. (favorite color is orange)


----------



## GrayFawkes

I can't find a Ducky Shine 2 with red LEDs and Blue switches anywhere. They are out of stock at every site I've been too, and most say the have been dicontinued. Are they not making anymore of these?


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayden*
> 
> Looks like its out of stock now.
> 
> Looking for brown switch, blue LED, anywhere in stock for sub $150?


http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13429

I just picked up a White LED Brown switch from the Taiwan site.. can't wait for mine.


----------



## kayden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13429
> 
> I just picked up a White LED Brown switch from the Taiwan site.. can't wait for mine.


Ain't nobody want the UK version.

Got a green led/chinese version/browns from the taiwan site as well anyways. Thanks though.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoffropuff*
> 
> anyone have an orange LED ducky they can take pics of? they released the orange like a week after i bought my blue and i want to see what i'm missing. (favorite color is orange)


Yup (on full brightness):





Though I just saw way better pics on the side of this thread:


----------



## Defoler

I just got mine


Cherry red.
Really comfortable to write and game.
Its also a lot heavier than I thought it will be. A really sturdy keyboard.
Not that loud, but yeah, louder than a normal keyboard.

I also got a cherry brown to test to see how much of a difference between them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Looks like Mechanicalkeyboard will be getting more TKL w/ White LED + Cherry MX Blues, hopefully I can order one before they sell out again -_-

Just wondering if I pick up some PBT caps with the LED shine through them?


----------



## geoffropuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Yup (on full brightness):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I just saw way better pics on the side of this thread:


is that orange more yellow-ey? can't tell from the pics. either way, looks nice. guess i'll have to wait until i can save the cash again.

thanks for the pics, skywalkr!


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoffropuff*
> 
> is that orange more yellow-ey? can't tell from the pics. either way, looks nice. guess i'll have to wait until i can save the cash again.
> 
> thanks for the pics, skywalkr!


No it's his camera.. that isn't accurate. on the youtube videos some reds look orange too. They already have yellow so they wouldnt make orange look yellow.


----------



## sWaY20

When do those sites get more of these in? My stepdad also travels to Singapore for work, would it be easy to pick up one over there? I'm impatient and tired of waiting to buy one.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## tw1st

So I've been using this keyboard for a little over a week now, it's my first mech board. I'm never going back, this thing is such a pleasure to type on. Took a little bit for me to get used to at first, but now I can't see how I've done it for so many years without one.

Love the LED's on my white, soooo good!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> When do those sites get more of these in? My stepdad also travels to Singapore for work, would it be easy to pick up one over there? I'm impatient and tired of waiting to buy one.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


I suggest the PChome way. They seem the best selection and with $20 shipping you can't beat em. I wish I got a commission








I used to know a guy in Singapore, but I think they also get theirs from Taiwan. They often do group buys.


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I suggest the PChome way. They seem the best selection and with $20 shipping you can't beat em. I wish I got a commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to know a guy in Singapore, but I think they also get theirs from Taiwan. They often do group buys.


I just got mine from there this weekend.. $10 shipping here. "Order is processing".. hopefully it doesn't take too long I am dying to get my hands on it.


----------



## Colt-45

Just noticed that Newegg is selling them now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050086431%2040000063&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=63&Manufactory=86431&SpeTabStoreType=1


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt-45*
> 
> Just noticed that Newegg is selling them now!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050086431%2040000063&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=63&Manufactory=86431&SpeTabStoreType=1


Unfortunately newegg only offers Orange LED.


----------



## Sunii

Just ordered mine couple days ago, estimated to arrive on the 11th. Very excited for it!


----------



## Deviy

I'm looking for a DK9087 Shine 2 with brown switches pref with blue LED, anyone know where I can get one? mechanicalkeyboard.com are out of stock on them =/ (Preferably without the chinese characters on the keys)


----------



## jamor

Mine is still in Chicago I got it from PC home global Taiwan not sure if it has Chinese on it or not but u pick between English or Chinese


----------



## Deviy

Ya, the ducky 9087 didn't had the option between english or chinese. In the end, I ended up picking the keyboard anyway because it's just the same keyboard with just extra signs on each key caps and it cost me way less than buying to other places (20$ for shipping is a good deal).
I sent you a private message Jamor about some questions if you don't mind checking your box, thanks!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I think I'm going to go with PC Home Global as well. Mechanicalkeyboard is taking forever to get their stock.


----------



## jamor

Aside from the couple days of order processing it only took 1 day to get from Taiwan to Chicago so I see no reason not to use pchomeglobal. Now mine is 'inbound out of customs' and I live an hour and a half north of Chicago. I'm crossing fingers for Saturday delivery.


----------



## sWaY20

Just ordered one, tkl mx cherry black. I was waiting on the browns to come in stock but I got impatient.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Deviy

The people that ordered from Pchome, did you had to pay taxes ?


----------



## jamor

no. mine was $135 + $10 shipping


----------



## KipH

Who wants a free OCN Ducky?

All you need to do is fold! See it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013/0_50

Feel free to use user name kip69 ;P


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> no. mine was $135 + $10 shipping


second that


----------



## Rezze23

Just starting looking into this keyboard and was wondering how often sites like PChome, keyboards.com or others restock? Think im going to hold out until a green brown tenkeyless becomes available. Just not sure how long the wait can be.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Arrg, the left side Windows 8 on my QFR just broke and before I RMA it I want to make sure I have a back up keyboard to use.. So it looks like I have to finally bite the bullet and buy a Ducky.

Mechanicalkeyboards changed their date of receiving a new batch to next month -_- and PChome Global are only selling the chinese keys, any other legit places that sell the Ducky Shine II White LED w/ MX blues or browns TKL?


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Arrg, the left side Windows 8 on my QFR just broke and before I RMA it I want to make sure I have a back up keyboard to use.. So it looks like I have to finally bite the bullet and buy a Ducky.
> 
> Mechanicalkeyboards changed their date of receiving a new batch to next month -_- and PChome Global are only selling the chinese keys, any other legit places that sell the Ducky Shine II White LED w/ MX blues or browns TKL?


There you go take your pick http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361

Cheers,
John


----------



## Deviy

You australians are lucky!
Couple ducky on new egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519+50086431+40000063&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=63&Manufactory=86431&SpeTabStoreType=1
My ducky arrived in Paris and lucky for me, they didn't apply tax on it.


----------



## johnmw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviy*
> 
> You australians are lucky!
> Couple ducky on new egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519+50086431+40000063&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=63&Manufactory=86431&SpeTabStoreType=1
> My ducky arrived in Paris and lucky for me, they didn't apply tax on it.


Ah yes, after I posted that I had a sudden thought that they do not ship internationally so apologies for that.









Cheers,
John


----------



## sWaY20

Just got this today, I'm extremely happy with this keyboard.

















tappin from the Note II


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnmw1*
> 
> Ah yes, after I posted that I had a sudden thought that they do not ship internationally so apologies for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> John


no problem, you guys over there are lucky, I'm jelly.


----------



## Jinholic

Thinking about picking up one of these off PChome looks like they have some browns in stock with green and what seems to be purple leds though it says pink(thought they only made purple). For those that have ordered from them about how long did it take?


----------



## Deviy

I ordered it Friday, they sent it on Saturday and it arrived yesterday in France.

it's a bit hard to get used to a qwerty ANSI layout, especially in games -_-


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviy*
> 
> I ordered it Friday, they sent it on Saturday and it arrived yesterday in France.
> 
> it's a bit hard to get used to a qwerty ANSI layout, especially in games -_-


Good enough for me now I just need to pick which led I want thanks.


----------



## Shogon

My orange ducky gets here on Friday, I'll take some pics of it when it arrives.

I ordered from newegg, think it was $151 ordered in on Sunday morning. No sales tax on that purchase, and I live in CA.


----------



## Deviy

I didnt get the VAT tax on the ducky, but I ordered a CM QFR TK from PChome and that one got VAT taxed, not sure if I just got lucky on the ducky or what regardless, I am enjoying this keyboard even if I make a lot of typing mistake due to the layout


----------



## Ganelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviy*
> 
> I ordered it Friday, they sent it on Saturday and it arrived yesterday in France.
> 
> it's a bit hard to get used to a qwerty ANSI layout, especially in games -_-


For future reference, you can get Duckys from stores in the EU. I don't think they make the french AZERTY layout yet but at least you don't have to worry about customs.


----------



## Deviy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganelon*
> 
> For future reference, you can get Duckys from stores in the EU. I don't think they make the french AZERTY layout yet but at least you don't have to worry about customs.


Would you mind PMing me which website?


----------



## Ganelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviy*
> 
> Would you mind PMing me which website?


PM sent.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Thinking about picking up one of these off PChome looks like they have some browns in stock with green and what seems to be purple leds though it says pink(thought they only made purple). For those that have ordered from them about how long did it take?


Took about 5 days for me. Order on Sunday and delivered on Friday (North Carolina)


----------



## nazarein

I'm reallly looking for a Ducky DK9087 Shine II TKL Green LED (Red Cherry MX). Would the only difference of the Chinese version be key-etching? http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=362 Could work in its place?


----------



## phaseshift

I'm looking for Ducky Shine II TKL White LED with Brown/Blue MX Cherry switches, can't find it in stock anywhere. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviy*
> 
> I ordered it Friday, they sent it on Saturday and it arrived yesterday in France.
> 
> it's a bit hard to get used to a qwerty ANSI layout, especially in games -_-


I'd work on switching around the keycaps and mapping this keyboard input to a virtual keyboard via drivers. I will try and think of something, this should be interesting.

EDIT: Found it! SharpKeys

So I took this first shot before I really did anything (photos from phone, at night, sorry for noise):

As you can see, this is a regular QWERTY layout.

Installed SharpKeys, and started mapping the letters from the QWERTY layout to the AZERTY layout.


Ended up with this as a good start:


Wrote to registry, logged off, logged in.

Switched some keys around.


Obviously, they aren't the same shape, and they don't fit in flush with the rest, so you might need a keycap set with AZERTY in mind. Try WASDKeyboards, it might be worth it, you'd get your own designs, laser-engraved, if you do not find a ready set or want to do a special set (awesome).

But, however, success:



Good luck with what you're looking for.


----------



## Deviy

Oh lol, I'm sorry, I meant that I am trying to get myself used to this layout. Since I have a french windows, I can eaily get my keyboard to be azerty.
Thank you though


----------



## Jinholic

Just got my shine 2 with browns in came a full day sooner than I thought it would have. Feels great I'll have too find my camera and get a pic up when I can.


----------



## bloodyredd

Hi guys! I plan to buy one for myself in a few weeks and I really can't decide which led color should I pick. I'm choosing between Green, Blue and White. Which do you guys think is good for dark surroundings? I always make a mistake when typing and playing in the dark. And also, I am currently using a Razer Arctosa which is linear and this will be my first mechanical keyboard. What switch should I pick since I want to have the same feel?


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Hi guys! I plan to buy one for myself in a few weeks and I really can't decide which led color should I pick. I'm choosing between Green, Blue and White. Which do you guys think is good for dark surroundings? I always make a mistake when typing and playing in the dark. And also, I am currently using a Razer Arctosa which is linear and this will be my first mechanical keyboard. What switch should I pick since I want to have the same feel?


Any color would be better than typing in the dark. I guess white would be a good choice but you can't go wrong with any of the others really. As for the switches, if you mostly use the keyboard for typing, then blues would be a good choice. However, I would say browns are a good first switch as they have a slight tactile bump and are not too noisy.


----------



## AJR1775

Just ordered a DK9008 Shine II Purple backlit with MX Blues


----------



## jwalkermed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just ordered a DK9008 Shine II Purple backlit with MX Blues


I have purple. Looks more pink than purple imho.


----------



## AJR1775

Yup, more magenta like from the pics I've seen but that's the net for ya. Pretty easy on the eyes in the dark?

Update: My keyboard was picked, packed, and shipping label applied within an hour after ordering. Thank you TigerImports.net


----------



## yahoowizard

Where would the best price for a Cherry Blue, any color backlit, Ducky Shine II be?


----------



## cab2

Looking for white LED ducky but they're not available -- why?

Anybody with a new Ducky II -- Do the LEDs stay on after reboot/resume?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Looking for white LED ducky but they're not available -- why?
> 
> Anybody with a new Ducky II -- Do the LEDs stay on after reboot/resume?


Bc they haven't gotten any new ones in from China yet.

tappin from the note II


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Looking for white LED ducky but they're not available -- why?
> 
> Anybody with a new Ducky II -- Do the LEDs stay on after reboot/resume?


Never had a problem with the led's staying at the same setting after reboot or shutdown with windows 7 or 8. I've got the ducky shine II white led cherry red mx with blue rings.


----------



## AJR1775

The purple backlit MX Blues came in today; its more violet/magenta than it is purple or pink as others have described.. Love it, my favorite MX Blues hands down out of all the ones I've ever used. Ordered up a Shine II TK blue backlit with MX Browns as my portable puppy. Can't wait to try that one too.

The only con I've found is that in reactive typing mode the keys light up but they light off faster than what you would expect. They should put an additional delay to make the LED stay on just a bit longer.


----------



## AJR1775

Here is the White LED with Clear MX switches. Grab it quick....

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13621

Also, Blue LED with Brown MX but white keycaps. If I didn't already have a Ducky Shine II TK Blue backlit Brown MX then I'd probably pick this one up.

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13649


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Bc they haven't gotten any new ones in from China yet.
> 
> tappin from the note II


Got a reply back today from TigerImports.net/mechanicalkeyboards.com(same ownership) saying that their orders that were due in some time in mid-April are literally due in any day. So, could be today or could be in a couple weeks. Their Chinese boards are available though as are their white keycap models. A few different types of those available now.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 Yellow LED Cherry MX Browns Chinese Version . Pics taken at full brightness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Old post, but thanks for the photos colforbin, they helped me decide on which led color I like best.
Rep+









I've also given a Rep+ to warrax for starting this thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I suggest the PChome way. They seem the best selection and with $20 shipping you can't beat em. I wish I got a commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to know a guy in Singapore, but I think they also get theirs from Taiwan. They often do group buys.


And a big thanks to Kip69 for mentioning PChome. I just ordered a 9008S2 MX Brown/Yellow LED from them. Very difficult to find this version, they only had 3 left in stock.
$10 shipping, from Taiwan, to Canada. Unbelievable.


----------



## yahoowizard

Where might I be able to get the TKL version of this, in Browns?


----------



## jrad

I emailed ducky asking if they will ever get more stock of the Ducky shine II and i got the reply
Quote:


> Dear sir,
> 
> We are preparing for our new version of shine.
> 
> Ducky Support


So maybe that means new versions are coming soon


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahoowizard*
> 
> Where might I be able to get the TKL version of this, in Browns?


MechanicalKeyboards/Tiger Imports (same company) has some 9087 TKL MX Brown's left, with the Chinese keycap version. I bought a 9008 with the Chinese keycaps, they look fine imo.
www.tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?pg=2&l=product_list&c=257

Same deal at PChome, they currently have some in stock, with Chinese keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> I emailed ducky asking if they will ever get more stock of the Ducky shine II and i got the reply
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sir,
> 
> We are preparing for our new version of shine.
> 
> Ducky Support
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe that means new versions are coming soon
Click to expand...

Yes, it looks like the Shine II is eol now. I'd expect the Shine III to be available sometime this year.


----------



## yahoowizard

Looks like Ducky Zero Shine is coming near the 21st of June
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361


----------



## bloodyredd

Since Zero Shine is coming out soon what would be it's difference from the previous Zero version and Shine 2? Anyone have ideas?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Since Zero Shine is coming out soon what would be it's difference from the previous Zero version and Shine 2? Anyone have ideas?


Mainly that it's backlit, like the shine 2. Some photos:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.195851287229038.1073741825.122300404584127&type=3
The 2108 Zero series are a bit lower in cost than the 9008 shine 2's, and of course the upcoming 9008 shine 3.
I've heard that they are made in China, which helps to lower the production cost, unlike the 9008 which is still Taiwan-made.


----------



## bloodyredd

I see. Actually one guy asked on the ducky facebook page about the Shine 3 and they denied that there is no Shine 3 and said instead that it will be only zero shine. Forgot the guy's name though and a screenshot ;_;


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> I see. Actually one guy asked on the ducky facebook page about the Shine 3 and they denied that there is no Shine 3 and said instead that it will be only zero shine. Forgot the guy's name though and a screenshot ;_;


That would be odd if they discontinued the 9008 Shine. The 2108 Zero board does look quite good however, and it's a serious alternative to the previous offering.
I had been interested in getting a 9008S2 for a while, so I was glad to finally snag one this week.


----------



## DcPowered

While shopping for a Ducky Shine 2
I was more less told by mistake, that the new ...Zero 2108.. was replacing the Shine 2,
did not take any chance and grabbed one of the remaining shine 2.

Perhaps a mistake or rumor, who knows ??, but I would find it strange that Ducky upgrade the Zero line
and still keep the Shine 2 around....

I also visited a site that were listing the shines 2 as discontinued and listing the upcoming
zero series....

I will try to find it again

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DcPowered*
> 
> While shopping for a Ducky Shine 2
> I was more less told by mistake, that the new ...Zero 2108.. was replacing the Shine 2,
> did not take any chance and grabbed one of the remaining shine 2.
> 
> Perhaps a mistake or rumor, who knows ??, but I would find it strange that Ducky upgrade the Zero line
> and still keep the Shine 2 around....
> 
> I also visited a site that were listing the shines 2 as discontinued and listing the upcoming
> zero series....
> 
> I will try to find it again
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.


Welcome to OCN!








Which one did you get? Which keys, led color?
And how do you like it.
It's just a matter of time when we'll know if the Shine 3 will be made, but I'm quite content with the Shine 2.


----------



## JSTe

Just ordered mine on friday.

MX Blacks with Green LED, very 1999. My first mechanical so can't say I'm sure about the black switches, or green leds, though it sure looked good on the pictures.

We'll see once it arrives.


----------



## DcPowered

I got the only one left, that I liked, it's the orange backlit / red switches.

I should be receiving it next week, I live in Canada, so with customs who knows !!!

Will let you guy's know, a.s.a.p.

Later..


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DcPowered*
> 
> I got the only one left, that I liked, it's the orange backlit / red switches.
> 
> I should be receiving it next week, I live in Canada, so with customs who knows !!!
> 
> Will let you guy's know, a.s.a.p.
> 
> Later..


I'm also in Canada.
I ordered mine from PChome in Taiwan, it came in with no duty charges.
Hopefully you won't have to pay any either.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey, guys, I made a post about an issue I am having with my Shine 2 and someone suggested that I ask you guys, since most of you here own Shine 2s. Here is a link to the thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1395036/ducky-shine-2-led-issue/0_30#post_20056049

Here is my issue:
I've had my Ducky Shine 2 for a few weeks now and lately I've had an issue where only certain LEDs light up. the F2, F6, F9, F12, Pause, Tab, W, R, Y, I P, ], Del, PgDn, 7 (keypad), 9 (keypad), and left Win key are lit up, but no other ones. If I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in, they all work as they should, but after a few minutes, only these keys will light up and all the rest of them go dark and don't respond when I try to change the LED setting.

Does anyone know what the issue could be? Everything else on the keyboard works great, but the LED issue is happening more and more and is starting to make me mad. I really don't feel like RMAing it back to Taiwan, so any suggestions would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey, guys, I made a post about an issue I am having with my Shine 2 and someone suggested that I ask you guys, since most of you here own Shine 2s. Here is a link to the thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1395036/ducky-shine-2-led-issue/0_30#post_20056049
> 
> Here is my issue:
> I've had my Ducky Shine 2 for a few weeks now and lately I've had an issue where only certain LEDs light up. the F2, F6, F9, F12, Pause, Tab, W, R, Y, I P, ], Del, PgDn, 7 (keypad), 9 (keypad), and left Win key are lit up, but no other ones. If I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in, they all work as they should, but after a few minutes, only these keys will light up and all the rest of them go dark and don't respond when I try to change the LED setting.
> 
> Does anyone know what the issue could be? Everything else on the keyboard works great, but the LED issue is happening more and more and is starting to make me mad. I really don't feel like RMAing it back to Taiwan, so any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


I just checked your other post as well.
I'm stumped, that is really a strange issue.
However, you may not have to send the board back to Taiwan.
Apparently, MechanicalKeyboards:
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/index.php
handles the warranty work for Ducky in the US. You could try e-mailing them about this.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I just checked your other post as well.
> I'm stumped, that is really a strange issue.
> However, you may not have to send the board back to Taiwan.
> Apparently, MechanicalKeyboards:
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/index.php
> handles the warranty work for Ducky in the US. You could try e-mailing them about this.


Thanks for the info. I emailed MechanicalKeyboards last night, so now I'm just waiting to hear back from them. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## WonderMutt

So I heard back from MechanicalKeyboards.com and they do handle all RMAs for Ducky in the United States, so if you need to have an RMA, just go to their site, use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page and they will get the process started for you.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So I heard back from MechanicalKeyboards.com and they do handle all RMAs for Ducky in the United States, so if you need to have an RMA, just go to their site, use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page and they will get the process started for you.


Thanks for verifying that. It's good to have a US-based warranty depot for the Ducky boards.
Now you'll be able to get your board fixed or replaced under warranty through them. Let us know how it goes, and when you have a fully functioning Ducky board!


----------



## chaoz28

Hello guys. I'm going to buy my first mechanical keyboard and I'm torn between Ducky Zero and Ducky Shine 2.

Ducky Zero = $75
Ducky Shine 2 = $150

You see, I can buy 2 Zero instead of Shine 2. What bugging me is I'm really not confident to buy a $150 keyboard but the Shine 2 green LEDs are so tempting! There's also CM Storm Quickfire TK for $100 but I don't want the layout of the numpad and I'm not a fan of white LED.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoz28*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm going to buy my first mechanical keyboard and I'm torn between Ducky Zero and Ducky Shine 2.
> 
> Ducky Zero = $75
> Ducky Shine 2 = $150
> 
> You see, I can buy 2 Zero instead of Shine 2. What bugging me is I'm really not confident to buy a $150 keyboard but the Shine 2 green LEDs are so tempting! There's also CM Storm Quickfire TK for $100 but I don't want the layout of the numpad and I'm not a fan of white LED.
> 
> So what do you guys think?


I will say this, if you don't want a TKL board, don't go for the TK. I thought I would like the smaller form factor and still having all the keys, but I found that I spent a LOT of time toggling the NumLock and it drove me crazy. Ultimately, I had the board for 7 days before I decided to get rid of it. As I ordered it from Newegg, and they have a 15% restocking fee, plus I would have had to pay the shipping back to them, I would have lost about $25 (1/3 of the price) to return it, so I posted on OCN and ended up trading it for a CM Storm Quickfire Pro with MX Browns, which I now have at work and absolutely love.

I actually ended up getting a Ducky Shine 2 with MX Blues and orange backlighting for home, which I absolutely love! Sadly, I'm having to RMA it due to an LED issue, but from what I've found talking on here with people, that is not a common problem at all (actually, I haven't been able to find another user who has had an LED issue).

While I would certainly suggest the Shine 2, it is a really great keyboard, if you _need_ 2, I would go with the Zero, like you said, you can get 2 of those for the price of 1 Shine 2. However, if you only need one, and you can afford the Shine 2, you will not be disappointed with it.


----------



## chaoz28

^ I don't need 2 keyboards, I'm just saying that I payed double for a LED backlit which is expensive. Thanks for your opinions about the CM TK, now its really out of my list. I also want to buy an SSD for my laptop that's why I'm hesitating to spend $150 for a keyboard. If the budget persist then I'm gonna buy it both at the same time. But if I will go with the Zero, ($75 + $125 SSD) I can buy both for $200 but without the LEDs I'm thinking that it'll not be so special at all. Will post again here if I make my purchase. Thanks!


----------



## colforbin

Ducky Shine 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb5eNzm7oiY


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb5eNzm7oiY


If they release a black aluminum one I'm definitely getting one. Other than that, not really seeing much that's making me want to upgrade from the DK9087... Although I wanted one with blue LEDs so I guess now's the time to get another one.


----------



## cab2

Looks like a specialty product, very limited stock at tiger imports, nothing on Amazon. What's the purpose of a keyboard that blinks by itself or does a "snake"? Looks cheesy.


----------



## AJR1775

So, I sold off my Ducky Shine II MX Blues with purple backlighting and my Ducky Shine TKL MX Brown with Blue backlighting and picked up a full-size Blue backlit one with MX Browns and White Keycaps. First off, love the keycaps. Not sure what it is but the keycaps feel better than the standard black keycaps. Anywho, I've always like the look of the Dye-Sublimated Boards that Ducky had, especially the dark gray & blue version. So, I ordered a keycap set from WASD. Really just need the blue and orange keys but made the ones I won't be using as Gray just in case. Can't wait for them to show up.


----------



## DerComissar

Every one shown is a nice change from all-black keycaps.
The white keys on the new Ducky look good with the blue led lighting.
Only thing with the WASD keys is that the leds won't light up the keycaps much. I'd like to see Ducky offer more replacement Shine keycaps, but it's difficult enough to get the current Ducky keycap sets.


----------



## sWaY20

I want those white keycaps for my ducky, so they already offer those, or is that new with the shine 3?

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## AJR1775

It's the Shine II. They had several MX Browns in Green, Blue & Orange backlighting left at TigerImports.net and mechanicalkeyboards.com. They also have some MX Blues as well.

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=2&size=Full+Size&man=1&key_plastic=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=38&y=10&in_stock=on

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=3&size=Full+Size&man=1&key_plastic=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=20&y=19&in_stock=on

The backlighting on the board is VERY nice but I'm not too big on it. I was more concerned with the blue keys. Leaving the keys that would be gray as the original white ones.

If Ducky set up shop here in the states with better availability and stateside custom key designing like WASD they would absolutely kill it. Better yet, WASD could just fit the niche by providing keys for LED show through.


----------



## batmanwcm

The keyboard feet on the right side of my Shine 2 broke so now it's wobbly and stuff. I don't even know how it broke since I took real good care of the KB since it was my first $100+ keyboard. I already emailed tigerimports.net for a replacement so hopefully they'll get back to me.


----------



## AJR1775

WASD keys arrived, I like them very much. I actually prefer the feel on them over the Shine II keys. Don't get me wrong, the Shine II keys are very nice, especially the white keycaps, they have a slick feel to them. But, the WASD ones have a very light texture on them that makes me prefer them.


----------



## nleksan

Hey, does anyone by chance happen to have the Ducky II 9008 with the black "base" and white keys, particularly with the white LED's as well?

I have been looking for a great white/black mechanical keyboard with MX Brown's and WHITE LED's for a loooong time, and I just realized that I've completely missed the Ducky! I would really love to hear any feedback, it would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> The keyboard feet on the right side of my Shine 2 broke so now it's wobbly and stuff. I don't even know how it broke since I took real good care of the KB since it was my first $100+ keyboard. I already emailed tigerimports.net for a replacement so hopefully they'll get back to me.


I hate to break it to you buddy, but you're boned. My roommates shine 2 came with a defective keycap, and 15 weeks later they have now sent him two different keyboards (a zero and a shine) however his is still somewhere being fixed.

Long story short, it will take weeks and weeks and weeks, but you will end up with more keyboards than you started with.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I hate to break it to you buddy, but you're boned. My roommates shine 2 came with a defective keycap, and 15 weeks later they have now sent him two different keyboards (a zero and a shine) however his is still somewhere being fixed.
> 
> Long story short, it will take weeks and weeks and weeks, but you will end up with more keyboards than you started with.


I hope this is the case! I just sent my Shine 2 back to them (got the delivery confirmation a week ago that they received it) due to an LED issue, if they send me more boards back than I sent them, I'll be stoked! But really, I'm waiting to see how long it takes them to send it back.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I hope this is the case! I just sent my Shine 2 back to them (got the delivery confirmation a week ago that they received it) due to an LED issue, if they send me more boards back than I sent them, I'll be stoked! But really, I'm waiting to see how long it takes them to send it back.


It will take like 5 months (if the same guy is handling your case) for you to get your actual keyboard back--also, their correspondence/coordination is awful. Best of luck though.

On another note, does anybody know how well backlit keys shine through engraved keycaps? Does it make the font more legible?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hey, does anyone by chance happen to have the Ducky II 9008 with the black "base" and white keys, particularly with the white LED's as well?
> 
> I have been looking for a great white/black mechanical keyboard with MX Brown's and WHITE LED's for a loooong time, and I just realized that I've completely missed the Ducky! I would really love to hear any feedback, it would be much appreciated!!!


White LEDs with white keycaps? None of the Ducky Shine 2 White Keycap boards come with White LED. But, you do you have your choice of Blue, Green and Orange in MX Brown. Scroll down..... http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=ALL&size=Full+Size&man=1&key_plastic=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=34&y=14&in_stock=on


----------



## Accuracy158

Just out of curiosity what kind of key cap remover did you guys get with your boards. I thought it was a little random at first but now I'm starting to think that the full boards come with the wire ones while the ten-keyless come with a ring.


----------



## Ukkooh

I got the ring with my full size shine 2.


----------



## seville57

I got the wire ones with my two full size Ducky Shine 2 boards.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> It will take like 5 months (if the same guy is handling your case) for you to get your actual keyboard back--also, their correspondence/coordination is awful. Best of luck though.


I'm hoping this isn't the case. The communication has been pretty good so far, but it usually takes about 2 days for them to respond to an email.

I'll keep you guys posted on how it all goes, though.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm hoping this isn't the case. The communication has been pretty good so far, but it usually takes about 2 days for them to respond to an email.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted on how it all goes, though.


Please do. I ordered a Shine I from them them a while ago, but the keyboard was fine so I had no reason to get into the replacement process. I'd love to know whether they consistently botch it, or if my roommate had a fluke case.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I'll keep you guys updated.

With that, the email has been OK, usually I get a response within 2 days, but I emailed them on Tuesday morning to make sure they received the keyboard back and I have yet to get a response. I'll keep you guys posted, but this is already making me mad. I mailed it 2 weeks ago, they should have received it last Tuesday according to the UPS tracking, but they have yet to confirm with me that they have received it, so that's a little bothersome. Who knows what's going on, but I'll post here with each step of the process.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm hoping this isn't the case. The communication has been pretty good so far, but it usually takes about 2 days for them to respond to an email.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted on how it all goes, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do. I ordered a Shine I from them them a while ago, but the keyboard was fine so I had no reason to get into the replacement process. I'd love to know whether they consistently botch it, or if my roommate had a fluke case.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen very many reports of defective boards, although it can happen.
My Shine 2 has been trouble-free.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I haven't seen very many reports of defective boards, although it can happen.
> My Shine 2 has been trouble-free.


This is what I've heard and it sounds like I just had bad luck. Frankly, I couldn't find another person who has had another issue even similar to mine (and I've searched posts here, posted a thread asking if anyone else ran into a similar issue, and I have Google searched it to death). My issues (most, but not all, LEDs go dark after a few seconds of being powered on) seem to be a one off issue.

Oh well, what can you do? Now I'm just waiting to see how long it takes to get back.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I haven't seen very many reports of defective boards, although it can happen.
> My Shine 2 has been trouble-free.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've heard and it sounds like I just had bad luck. Frankly, I couldn't find another person who has had another issue even similar to mine (and I've searched posts here, posted a thread asking if anyone else ran into a similar issue, and I have Google searched it to death). My issues (most, but not all, LEDs go dark after a few seconds of being powered on) seem to be a one off issue.
> 
> Oh well, what can you do? Now I'm just waiting to see how long it takes to get back.
Click to expand...

Hopefully they'll make good on it and send you a nice replacement board. It's too bad it takes so long though.
I'll use mine as long as it keeps ticking, but those Shine 3's do look tempting!


----------



## xentrox

Is there any technical difference between the Chinese version and the US version in the Duck Shine II.. Specificially this one:

http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=343

If the only difference is the keycaps, then I can easily replace the keycaps at a later date to get rid of the Chinese characters.

I'm having to no luck finding a Shine II MX Brown with Orange LED's. This is the only one I can find that's in stock.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Is there any technical difference between the Chinese version and the US version in the Duck Shine II.. Specificially this one:
> 
> http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=343
> 
> If the only difference is the keycaps, then I can easily replace the keycaps at a later date to get rid of the Chinese characters.
> 
> I'm having to no luck finding a Shine II MX Brown with Orange LED's. This is the only one I can find that's in stock.


I think you need to change from Chinese keyboard layout to US keyboard layout in Windows or you been writin in Chinese (I hope you know what I mean).


----------



## DerComissar

There is no need to change anything in windows, the Chinese version is identical to the US version, with the exception of the added chinese characters on some of the key caps.
I bought a Chinese version of the Shine 2 as I couldn't get the US version with the MX Brown/Yellow led. I also thought I could always get a US key cap set, but I quite like the very subtle effect of the added characters.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> There is no need to change anything in windows, the Chinese version is identical to the US version, with the exception of the added chinese characters on some of the key caps.
> I bought a Chinese version of the Shine 2 as I couldn't get the US version with the MX Brown/Yellow led. I also thought I could always get a US key cap set, but I quite like the very subtle effect of the added characters.


Thank you sir, I just bought one =)

MX Browns with Orange Backlight. Close enough to red for me.

Also, further confirmation:
Quote:


> Andy,
> "My assumption is that the only difference is the characters etched in the keycaps"
> That is 100% accurate.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Josh ********
> MechanicalKeyboards.com
> 615.266.1420
> *****@MechanicalKeyboards.com
> On 7/12/2013 4:24 PM, ******@gmail.com wrote:
> Name: Andy *******
> Email Address: *******@gmail.com
> Subject: Duck Shine II Chinese
> Message: Does the Chinese Shine II differ technically in any way from the US version. Are they both 101 key layouts? My assumption is that the only difference is the characters etched in the keycaps. Is that correct? or are there further differences?
> 
> Thanks.
> Andy.
> 
> Time Stamp: 07/12/2013 05:24pm


Also, I have a question, is there an arm wrest attachment for this keyboard?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> There is no need to change anything in windows, the Chinese version is identical to the US version, with the exception of the added chinese characters on some of the key caps.
> I bought a Chinese version of the Shine 2 as I couldn't get the US version with the MX Brown/Yellow led. I also thought I could always get a US key cap set, but I quite like the very subtle effect of the added characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, I just bought one =)
> 
> MX Browns with Orange Backlight. Close enough to red for me.
> 
> Also, further confirmation:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy,
> "My assumption is that the only difference is the characters etched in the keycaps"
> That is 100% accurate.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Josh ********
> MechanicalKeyboards.com
> 615.266.1420
> *****@MechanicalKeyboards.com
> On 7/12/2013 4:24 PM, ******@gmail.com wrote:
> Name: Andy *******
> Email Address: *******@gmail.com
> Subject: Duck Shine II Chinese
> Message: Does the Chinese Shine II differ technically in any way from the US version. Are they both 101 key layouts? My assumption is that the only difference is the characters etched in the keycaps. Is that correct? or are there further differences?
> 
> Thanks.
> Andy.
> 
> Time Stamp: 07/12/2013 05:24pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, I have a question, is there an arm wrest attachment for this keyboard?
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that, I'm really happy with mine. The MX Browns are great imo, just the right feedback, but not too noisy. I enjoy them for both typing and gaming.
If this is your first Ducky Shine keyboard, the led lighting is going to look amazing. I like the look of the orange leds as well.

There is a leather arm rest made by Ducky for them, actually two differerent sizes, the full-size and tenkeyless version:
www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=136
That one is in stock, but the full-size wasn't when I just looked.

Edit:
I would think that the full-size would be more appropriate for the Shine 2, as the tenkeyless is for the shorter keyboards without a number pad.
I guess you could e-mail them about an eta on the full-size rest.
Otherwise, I'd look at other brands of rests for something compatible.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That one is in stock, but the full-size wasn't when I just looked.


They need to have an auto-notify function. I emailed Josh from their support again to ask if he knew when they will have some in stock, as I'd really like to get one.

EDIT: Bought the wrist rest for $39.99 off of Vendio.

Glad to see you enjoy your Shine 2. I've about had it with my QPAD, and very ready to move on to something more... reliable.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Thank you sir, I just bought one =)
> 
> MX Browns with Orange Backlight. Close enough to red for me.
> 
> Also, further confirmation:
> Also, I have a question, is there an arm wrest attachment for this keyboard?





Have the same....you will love it. Enjoy!


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the same....you will love it. Enjoy!


Ahh that looks so sexy. Mine should be coming in the mail today, I believe the wrist rest should also be here this week.

So stoked!

Meanwhile, my QPAD is on its way to Sweden... lol.


----------



## xentrox

Look what I got over here...


----------



## exzacklyright

A post on the Ducky Keyboard Facebook page has confirmed that the latest member of the flock, the Shine 3, will be available globally by September 2013.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Three questions,

1) Will it work in the BIOS

2) Will it work on a Mac (yes I know shame)

3) Will it work on a Mac that is running bootcamp windows 7 (maybe not shame? nvm still shame...)


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Three questions,
> 
> 1) Will it work in the BIOS
> 
> 2) Will it work on a Mac (yes I know shame)
> 
> 3) Will it work on a Mac that is running bootcamp windows 7 (maybe not shame? nvm still shame...)


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Yes, yes and yes.


How about other duckies?


----------



## compiled

I'd be happy with finding black Ducky Shine II key caps, the only shine II's i've found are all Asian


----------



## WonderMutt

So I thought I would just jump in here and give you guys an update on my keyboard that I had to send back to Ducky for RMA. I spoke with someone from MechanicalKeyboards.com (who handles the RMAs for Ducky in the US), they said that there is only 1 Ducky tech to service all North America and he usually has a backlog of 250-300 keyboards at a time to work on, so the turn around time is 6-8 weeks from the day one is received for service until it is shipped again.

I received the delivery confirmation on 07/02/13 and I can expect to have mine back around 09/05/13 is what I've been told.

Not that I'm knocking Ducky keyboards, just know that if you have to send one back for RMA, you can expect about a 2 to 2.5 months turn around time, counting shipping times.

I love my Shine II, but man, being back on this Logitech K350 while I wait to get the Ducky back is killing me.


----------



## rationalthinking

I can't seem to find any Ducky Shine II's for sale in White LEDs. I'm almost to the point where I dont care about the brown or blue switches but will settle for red.

Where in the USA can I purchase a Ducky Shine II with white LEDs?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I can't seem to find any Ducky Shine II's for sale in White LEDs. I'm almost to the point where I dont care about the brown or blue switches but will settle for red.
> 
> Where in the USA can I purchase a Ducky Shine II with white LEDs?


The Shine 3 is out now, so you might look at that. I think that's probably why the Shine II's have basically disappeared.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I can't seem to find any Ducky Shine II's for sale in White LEDs. I'm almost to the point where I dont care about the brown or blue switches but will settle for red.
> 
> Where in the USA can I purchase a Ducky Shine II with white LEDs?


I haven't seen any more Shine 2's with white leds, but the Shine 3 is available at MechanicalKeyboards:
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=513

Edit:
As CptAsian mentioned, a few seconds before me.


----------



## rationalthinking

Only reason i'm still going for a Shine II is because of the space bar... ***, a snake..? I guess changing the space bar key could be an option?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Only reason i'm still going for a Shine II is because of the space bar... ***, a snake..? I guess changing the space bar key could be an option?


That's for the YOTS (Year Of The Snake) limited-edition board.
They did that for the Year Of The Dragon board as well, for the DS1, using a dragon symbol. The normal DS3 should just have a duck on the spacebar.








I like their duck symbol, to me it looks like a possessed version of Daffy Duck.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Only reason i'm still going for a Shine II is because of the space bar... ***, a snake..? I guess changing the space bar key could be an option?
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the YOTS (Year Of The Snake) limited-edition board.
> They did that for the Year Of The Dragon board as well, for the DS1, using a dragon symbol. The normal DS3 should just have a duck on the spacebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like their duck symbol, to me it looks like a possessed version of Daffy Duck.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, when will those damn regular DS3s be released? I just see YOTS boards.


----------

